# *****************, London : Part 29



## Skybreeze

*New Home 
Happy Chatting Ladies
*    
                    ​


----------



## kdb

Bookmarking!

          

    

          ​     

          ​


----------



## Lollypop72

Just bookmarking...


----------



## ceci.bee

hi ladies also bookmarking - but some good-ish news that we have found a second line donor that we can get in time for this months' cycle so hopefully starting IUI when AF arrives in 10 days or so.....................

lots of love and   
C


----------



## Lollypop72

Yay Ceci! Fingers crossed for you let's hope this is the one!


----------



## sweetdreams73

ceci - hey thats fab news hon, so happy its all sorted now  , got everything crossed for you and       TX goes great xxxxx


----------



## Zoelouise

Ceci- great news!! Finally eh?

Swallow- so sorry hun, i found IUI really hard too and we had three failed goes. I understand what you are feeling but fortunately there are lots of options to come... never the end!   

kdb- lovely babydust design!! Made me smile   

Molly- best of luck on wednesday    - it looks like a tadpole with a big head at 8 weeks! Enjoy a well deserved holiday afterwards   

Hello to everyone else, apologies if ive missed anyone, feeling really queasy (and fat!) today   

Zo x


----------



## livity k

Hey Ceci- that's fab news- fingers crossed for you this month! Are you still pursuing importing the original donor sperm as well?

KDB- love the positive way you have started our thread! 

Zoe- am sure you are lookign gorgeous whatever you feel...

Polly how are you? how long to wait?

Morning everyone else, 

Kate x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Kate,

I think I'll test on day 14 which is a week today...don't know if I can wait 'til day 16 which is the wednesday after...do you count from the day of transfer or the day after transfer? (If it is the day after then it will be a week tomorrow).

How're you feeling...how many weeks now?

Px


----------



## livity k

Polly, 
I tested on the saturday - when OTD was tuesday - I counted ET as day 1- I mainly tested on the saturday as C was then going to be around so we would then have the weekend to get our heads round the result, I then waited till the tuesday to go in for my blood test,

I am 7 weeks and 5 or 6 days now, am mainly just feeling v tired and bit of a funny taste in my mouth and (TMI Alert) have wind! 

K x


----------



## molly097

tee hee Kate that made me laugh! Main thing with me is serious sore boobage and off
my food. 

Ceci great news, good luck. 

Polly I tested early this time too, on day 14. With an FET unlikely to be any hormones
in your system, but with your fresh they may still pick up with the HCG trigger on day 14.
Although ive seen loads of girls test early on a fresh. 

Speak later


----------



## livity k

Molly I also have serious huge boobage but not too sore- keep getting surprised by my cleavage   

k x


----------



## MummyP

Bookmarking


----------



## Zoelouise

Hehe! Lots of big (.) (.) going on here! I have little ones that are a bit more respectable now   

Polly- i tested on the friday (for similar reasons as Kate) and OTD was the tuesday i think...(i also waitind till after OTD for bloods)... after that i tested every day for a week and then every few days for the next two weeks    12 in total i think! Still have them all in my drawer- yuk! But didnt believe it.....  

Kate- thank you!


----------



## Lollypop72

Ok....so you're saying I should just test every day from now 'til next wednesday   don't think I have enough pee sticks left for that...might just wait until next monday...


----------



## kdb

Kate, you made me giggle with your "cleavage surprise" comment  I am looking forward to that s/e!

Fab news Ceci - not long to wait now  

Mami - hope you find us on the new thread - belated congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Have to share this with you girlies... saw an ad on the tube yesterday for this sperm bank - OMG how gorgeous is this little baby??!!!! I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!

www.londonspermbank.com










Well I have now had 2-3 days consecutive of feeling almost human again; hoping this is me finally adjusting to my thyroid meds and the metformin too. CRGH has written to my GP recommending he refer me to an endocrinologist and I will be asking for NK cell testing as apparently this is very common in women with Hashimoto's.

On a lighter note, I made some raspberry & coconut cupcakes on Saturday which, if I do say so myself, are yummy so am hoping I have my baking mojo back as well  My Low GL diet has been a bit patchy lately, tbh!

 to everyone  
xoxo


----------



## redberries

Hi ladies

Just a short one from me as feeling still sleepy and tired from egg collection this morning - they got 18 eggs!!  And I was completely out of it thank god!  It's certainly not as scary as I had built it up in mind to be and after having my fallopian tubes removed, it was a doddle really!  Dr Saab is so lovely.

Swallow - so sorry it didn't work out this time hon.  I'm sure you'll have a lovely holiday and hopefully a chance to regroup and you can come back feeling positive about the next steps.  I know it's not easy, but keep the faith, you'll get there.  Sending you lots of hugs.     

Much love to everyone else, and thinking of each one of you

xxx


----------



## kdb

Congrats redberries! That's great news!  Take it easy and relax - let DH spoil you for a few days 

For anyone interested, I've just come across this on CRGH's site re; natural cycle IVF...

"The team at CRGH is proud to announce their first Natural Cycle IVF pregnancy in a patient with Low Ovarian Reserve. There is growing evidence that Natural Cycle IVF treatment should be the treatment of choice for women with Poor Response to Stimulation or Low Ovarian Reserve..."

http://www.crgh.co.uk/dynamicdata/natural-cycle-ivf.php


----------



## sweetdreams73

redberries - glad all went well and hope you feel better soon   wow great number of follies,         they fertilise and divide perfectly, all the best for ET xx   

kdb - hope you get your nk cells testing done asap and then can get on with TX hon    . Ahh.... cup cakes, yummy yummy!!!xx

polly - 2ww     setting in then!!!    I tested 14 dpo on my last cycle as couldnt wait till 16 dpo and then went and had blood test to confirm after OTD... if you have pregnal they say to wait till after 14 days to test to make sure its out of your body, but I couldnt wait   

molly - hope you are ok hon    and all going great xx

kate - hope all going great for you too    when is your next scan is it at 9 weeks at CRGH? xx 

zoelouise - sorry your feeling queasy    , sure you just look pregnant hon not fat   x

lots of love
sweetdreams xxxxx


----------



## gelatogirl

Swallow, sorry you're not celebrating this time. Hope you can enjoy some treats and get on with the next step when you are ready.

Lurking...bookmarking.... Hi everyone! GG xx


----------



## DWR

Hi to everyone,

just bookmarking!!

xx


----------



## wardkal

Hi girls

kdb - thanks so much for posting the link about natural cycle - I have low ovarian reserve & am about to start my first treatment in the next week or so. Let's hope I can be their second success case, what a dream come true that would be! Trying to walk a fine line between being positive but not getting my hopes up too high as I know the success rates are quite low & its our first try - still you've got to be in it to win it!

Redberries - glad the EC went well, what a great number of eggs, clever you! 

Polly - good luck for OTD, hope this next week flies by.

Glad to hear you newly pregnant ladies are all doing okay, hope the queasiness, sore (.)(.), wind & tiredness are all bearable - I'm sure you're all just delighted to have symptoms but still it must be hard feeling so rough.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing okay.

Kaz xx


----------



## MummyP

Redberries - Wow well done thats a fantastic crop


----------



## Gribbie

Hope everyone is ok   

Another question from me - I started the nasel spray yesterday - I keep going until after my AF and I come down to start my jabs don't I?


----------



## fozi

Just bookmarking,
lurking in the background, but thinking of you all,

       
Fozi


----------



## redberries

morning ladies - just had a call from CRGH to tell me that 14 eggs have fertilised!!!  Have to wait until tomorrow to find out quality and how many are dividing etc, but it's definitely a positive start!  So happy!!

xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Redberries-    yay! Great news about your little embies! Im sending them        for gorgeous division in their incubator.... youre on course to be another successful CRGH'er   ..... keep us posted!


----------



## Gribbie

Wow - that's great!  Fingers crossed they all grow nicely.


----------



## sweetdreams73

redberries -        for your embies to grow and divide perfectly   xxx


----------



## livity k

redberries- congrats! I loved the calls from the embryologists as they are such a great group who are so passionate about what they do!

Gribbie, you definitely don't stop nasal spray straight away- but I can't remember when you do, I would ring and ask to talk to a nurse if you are not sure,

Sweetdreams- how are you doing on the 2ww?

Wardkal- not long to go, and here's to you adding to the natural IVF success trend! 

Love to all

Kate x


----------



## swallow

Hello ladies,

thanks very much for all your support. You are such a wonderful bunch!   

just pop in to say that I'll take a break from the thread. While all you ladies are so so lovely, I'm trying to take a psychological break from the whole fertility thing. Want to try not to think about it at all, if possible. But I will back! When I'm ready for me next lot of treatments. 

Very best of luck to everybody. You are all deep in my heart. 

Lots of love

swallow


----------



## vicks67

Lurking in the background, trying to keep up!
Love and luck to all!
Vicky


----------



## DWR

Redberries - that is great news ,  wow, sending you lots of positive vibes and     & hope the news tomorrow is good, keep us updated.

To all the pregnant ladies - hope you are all staying positive & aren't suffering too much

Everyone else who is in the middle of their cycles - hope you are all getting on ok.

Sorry I've been so busy over the past week that I have lost track of everyone's progress so no personal messages tonight.
AFM - I had my Dummy Embryo transfer last week which was quite unpleasant and have my hysteroscopy/D&C next week for the scrape.  Started the Primolut tablets today so am on the rollercoaster!!!

Anyway,    to you all
Speak again soon
xx


----------



## wardkal

Hi all

Quick question for the girls who kindly advised what vits etc I should be taking the run up to my first IVF. I'm taking Viridian Fertility plus folic acid which I know I can continue to take during my treatment. Also started recently with Omega 3,6,9, CoQ10 as well as Royal Jelly (to improve egg quality) - does anyone know if it's okay to continue taking these up to EC and then after ET? When I asked Dr Kazi at our first appt she just mentioned that I shouldn't take any Chinese Herbs during treatment as it may affect the stimm meds (which I'm not having anyway due to natural cycle!).

I've been trying out the Zita West IVF CD - so relaxing that I fell fast asleep listening to it last night & woke up at the end of the pre-transfer section!

DWR - well done for getting the the DET out of the way, good luck for next week.
Redberries - 14 fertilised, WOW! Fingers crossed for more good news tomorrow.
Swallow - wishing you all the best & sending you a big hug, sometimes you just have to get off the fertility train for a while don't you?

Night all,
Kaz xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Morning   

Wardkal- I dont know about royal jelly but as far as the others are concerned, i continued with them till... well.... now! Ive only just swapped from the fertility vit to a pg vit as the folic acid is the same. I would carry on! I was also told to avoid chinese herbs which i was taking in the months leading up to IVF. Keep up the    it does help   

Swallow- take care   

DWR- sounds like youre well on track... step by step....  

Redberries- thinking of your embies   come on chicklets!!  

afm- 11 weeks today (!) Heard a good heartbeat on monday (phew) but (.) (.) stopped hurting yesterday so a tiny bit panicked that i'll fall before the last hurdle.....so to speak    It never stops does it?   

Zx


----------



## Gribbie

Thanks - will phone to be sure.  I need to make an appointment anyway so I'll do it then.


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Zoe...good news on the scan...try not to worry about the boob thing sometimes it can fluctuate and I've heard for some people they stop hurting...they just keep getting bigger!  

Wardkal...I would just take a standard omega supliment...maybe without the royal jelly...ask the pharmacist if  it's ok to take while pregnant. They do omega suppliments for pregnancy. Or just eat lots of oily fish and eggs and stuff...

DWR..Good luck with the TX

Redberries...wow! Hope your embies keep dividing merrily and you have lots of lovely embies for your ET!

Vicks...How are you. Hope your pg is going well. You must be due soon!   

Swallow..Take care. I totally understand where you are coming from. We'll be here when you get back.   

Jenny...How's the 2WW going for you? Sometimes I think this is the hardest bit.

Kate...How are the girls? (.) (.)

Kdb...the raspberry and coconut cupcakes sound divine...I can't bake at the moment as I seem to have put on loads of weight during this whole IVF process. I've put on about 6kg I'm sure it's all the hormones...so no cupcakes for me! Glad you're feeling a bit better.

Mol...how's it going darlin'?

AFM...I just don't know! Nipples have stopped itching...but belly really swollen and tight. (TMI ALERT) I scratched my pee hole the other day trying to put a cyclogest pessary in (don't ask me how because for the life of me I don't know)! First it was just when I peed that it hurt, now I've got cystitis and I feel like I need to pee all the time! So combined with the tight belly I feel pretty uncomfortable...oh well it might all be worth it...  

Lots of Love


Poll x


----------



## Gribbie

I've phoned and I keep sniffing until they tell me otherwise.  Made my appointment for Tuesday to start my jabs - after waiting for such a long time it's all go go go now!


----------



## molly097

Hi Ladies,

Great news from me today, my scan showed everything was great, Im 8 weeks 4 days and its starting to look like a 
baby. The scan was so amazing you could see so much, the back, stumps for the limbs and of the course the heartbeat. 

I was so chuffed and even more so when the DR said he didnt want to see me again - and that I should just go for
my 12 week scan next in 3 1/2 weeks. Now the drama of where to go but all good drama! For the first time I am 
feeling a little enjoyment. 

Kate - that sounds very uncomfy ontop of everything else you are going through! Trudy told me the other day that my 
spotting may have even been from the pessaries being shuved up every day!

On the vitamin front. Please check with a nutritionist. If you start of the Herapin (thats clexane)
some fish oils are not compatable. Also 
please check that any vits your are on are suitable for pregnancy as last time I took the wrong vitamin which had Vit A 
in it! I am playing it safe on the vits and just taking ante natal forte. Once I come off the rest of the drugs I am going to 
go on to Mor DHA which helps with brain development. I see Melanie from Zita West. 

Redberries hope everything is going great on the embies. Have you decided how many?

Polly & Sweetdreams hope the 2 weeker is going well. 

Swallow good luck with the break.

Mol x


----------



## livity k

Molly that is fab news! It must be so lovely- 

I'm fine really nothing too major and no more bleeding since last tuesday- less than a week to go now till our next scan on tues22 nd- can't wait but am also nervous....

Polly hope the cystitis sorts itself out that sounds painful- good luck with everthing, 

Jenny- how are you?

Swallow- hope a break helps you and see you when you are ready to come back and chat,

Big hello to everyone else,

KAte x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Swallow ~ Have a lovely holiday, enjoy the break.

Molly ~ Yey, fantastic news....you must both be over the moon. It's so exciting.

Kate ~ Not long til your next scan....these waits are awful aren't they.

Polly & Jenny ~ How's it going? Hope you're not finding the wait too bad!!

Redberries ~ Wow that was a great number of eggs and great fertilisation...you must be so happy. So are you going for 1 or 2??

Vicks ~ How's the pegnancy going, when is your due date?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Love to all.
CC.x


----------



## 24hours

hi girls, just quick but great news from here.
I'm very late in the communications department... but:


Ivan was born june the 9th at 5,15 am, weighted 3,5 kg, measured 52 cm and he is really handsome in the very objective opinion of his parents! 
He arrived almost a week in advance wich explains my sudden disappearence. since then, everything has gone crazy, granny has arrived to stay, i've been back in hospital for 2 days (nothing to worry about now) and i'm soooooooooooo busy that i'm writing this at 3 am with one finger while feeding the baby     
i'm sorry i haven't read a single word of the thread, but i've been kindly reminded thad i should make a quick post at least     . so here it is!


I'll try to catch up soon. Until then, good nights ladies.


----------



## sweetdreams73

24hours - wow hon congratulations on the birth of Ivan         , very happy for you, and so glad that you, DH and Ivan are doing great, wishing you many years of amazing and happy times together xxxx


----------



## livity k

Congrats Maria! Good to hear from you! love to Ivan- give him a big kiss from me! 

Kate xx


----------



## Lollypop72

24...Congratulations to you and DH and your wonderful, healthy, (and handsome) baby boy. You must be over the moon.
Lot's of love to you all.

Polly x


----------



## Zoelouise

Fantastic news! Congratulations on the new arrival    Yay!!!

Wishing such happy days to come for all   

Zoe x


----------



## kdb

Congrats Molly, glad to hear you are feeling positive 

Redberries, what's the latest news on your embies? Do you know when ET will be yet? 

Maria - woo hoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What great news  Well done you  and welcome to Ivan 

VM must be due this week or next? VM if you're reading, good luck! xoxo

And Mrs CC, you must be getting v close now - is it first week of July?

Hey Vicks, good to hear from you - how're you getting on?

Jenny, good luck sweetpea  

Kate, hope the next five days whiz by. After this next scan do you get discharged?

Gribbie, how exciting for Tuesday!!! You would've been my cycle buddy so I am cycling vicariously through you  Wishing you much luck!

Polly... *ouch* Hope you're all healed now??

ZL - hang in there, the magic 12wks isn't that far away 

Kaz - I agree with the other girls, I would stop the Royal Jelly after EC. Having done a quick google it seems there are mixed opinions but that its safety during pg is "undetermined".

DWR - yippeeeeee at getting started! Hope the D&C goes as smoothly as possible 

Swallow - farewell for now lovely, take care 

GG - thanks for the PM  Hope you're still feeling 'settled' iykwim. DH and I are off to Royal Ascot today (my work is a sponsor there) and we are being treated to a five course luncheon plus other goodies so I am falling off the Low GL bandwagon yet again, but I know I won't be able to resist any yummy sweet treats they may offer me!

Bella6 - hope the scan and dilapan went ok?

Rachel, how was your scan yesterday - did AF turn up on time? Are you getting started this cycle?

MummyP, I don't think I've yet congratulated you on the twins  How fabulous!!!  
AuntieM, Ceci and all the other lovely CRGHers  

---

Girls, a while ago I think I mentioned an article about some NZ research on whether children born from IVF are 'different'. Well I have finally found an online copy of it - link with more info is below.

*A New Species? Breakthrough research finds IVF children are physically different.* 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239458.0

---
Righto, must dash and get out of my PJs! Can't wait to see DH in his tails and top hat!! 

Wonderful day to you all! xoxoxo kd


----------



## Mrs.CC

24hrs ~ CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Such great news, I hope Ivan is being good for mummy and daddy and you're not having too many sleepless nights. I hope it was all ok for you and you are all getting on well. Love to you all.x

KDB ~ Wow have a fantastic day at Ascot....what an excuse to ditch the diet!! You've got a lovely day for it aswell.
They are going to induce me at 38wks cos they are both head down and I want to try and have a natural. So thats in 3wks time...unlesss they make an appearance on their own before. I would like them to come when they are ready...I'm hoping for 37wks!!! 
Well I've got to pop to primark today....ha ha how different are our days gonna be, me buying a few cheap HUGE t-shirts and you floating round Ascot sipping champers....Have one for me!!

Love to everyone else.

CC.x


----------



## redberries

ZoeLouise - try not to worry about the boobies, I'm sure it's the natural worry at this stage of things, but I'm sure all is fine

Swallow - I completely understand your need for some time out. Take care of yourself and see you back here soon.

Polly + Sweetdreams - hope that 2WW isn't too unbearable for you, and sending you loads of positive vibes & fingers crossed for BFPs for you both   

24hours - Wow!  What lovely news!  Many congratulations.

DWR - good luck with everything

Mrs CC - wow, how exciting.  Just 3 weeks to go till you meet your little ones!  How have you found being pregnant with twins?

AFM - All 14 of my embies are apparently doing great and are between 6 and 9 cells today.  The embryologist said they were all fantastic quality, and because of that we are definitely having a blastocyst transfer, 99% likely on Saturday .  She said it was going to be difficult to pick which one/s to transfer due to the high quality, so looks like I'll have a few to freeze hopefully.  So the decision is now how many to transfer.  I have a feeling they are going to try and convince me to have one transferred if there are good quality backup's for FET, and I must admit that I think I'd prefer to have one baby at a time!  But then again, if I had two, I would cope and it would mean our family is complete without having to go through this again.  I really don’t know what to do for the best.  

xx


----------



## molly097

Yay wonderful news 24 hours!

Mrs CC - I cant get over how soon it is for you. I would have been in 6 weeks too :-( but happy now I wont be too far
behind please g-d!

Redberries I had a similar ish situation and got 4 put in the freezer. I was all set for 2 and then they came down pretty
heavy on me about 1, but its totally your choice.  The reckoned if they put 2 in id defo have twins and they were 
concerned as I over stimulated so I got bad OHSS. I went for 1 in the end. For the FET I did 2 they are ok with this
for an FET and now one is doing as well as I could have hoped! Not that you should be thinking about it now, but an
a FET is much easier by comparison to a fresh, but the hardest bit of it is the gestone injections. Good luck with your
decision. 

Mol x


----------



## sweetdreams73

hello lovely ladies

redberries - glad your embies are doing so great     for ET on Saturday xx

molly - so glad all is great at your 8+4 scan, that must be a huge relieve for you, so happy for you hon xx  

mrs cc - omg - cant believe you only have three weeks to go, how exciting!!!  , really hope you have a great natural labour and birth hon   xx

zoelouise -    that all is great hon for your 12wk scan, try not to worry  

gribbie -    all goes great for your cycle

DWR -    all goes great for your cycle

polly - cycle buddy - so sorry about the cystitis hope that clears up quick  hoping 2ww not driving you too   .      got everything crossed for you for your OTD xx

kate - glad bleeding stopped, thats great, hope you are feeling ok 

ward -    all goes great for your cycle

hello to 24hours, vicks, mami, missmunro, missti, swallow, fozi, auntybetty, ceci-bee, bella, mummyp,gelatogirl, gilly, rachel, auntiem and everyone else lots of  

AFM - All good with me, its 7 days after IUI only 9 x more to go...   I have this metallic taste in my mouth again, gone completely off tea, and feeling a bit queasy after eating and (.)(.)'s a bit tender (had this all last TX cycle) but who knows......














will just have to be patient and wait till OTD which is 26th June... but not sure if I will be good and wait till then or test a bit early














. I am off on Saturday to my brother and his wives house down in Sussex and back the follow Tuesday so hoping that will make the 2nd week of 2ww go a bit quicker, hopefully the weather will still be nice, and I can enjoy lots of lovely long walks with their dog.

Enjoy your weekends all  

lots of love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## Zoelouise

Thank you sweetdreams and im    for you this time... after being so unlucky i think this one is yours hun   

Redberries- great news re your super-embies! one of the things we were thinking pre transfer was that although there are many successful twin pregnancies, it can put massive risk on both your babies and them on each other and i didnt want to risk my chance of a successful pregnancy (but did think the same as you about having a readymade family all at once could be v convenient! Especially as IVF really took it out of me and i would dread doing it again...) Maybe make the decision at the time, things might become more obvious with your embies by saturday   

kdb- thank you for the article.. im going to read that now... fascinated! Have fun today! I went once with my grandparents when i was little- had lots of fun   

Marmo- Good luck tomorrow hun! Sooo excited for you   

afm- 8 days till 12 week scan (counting the minutes!)... hope i make it with a real baby growing inside me!


----------



## Mrs.CC

Afternoon girls,

Redberries ~ We had always decided from the start to have 2 put back in as we wanted to give ourselves the best chance possible. We only had 3 eggs that fertilised and when it came to it only the 2 were of top quality so to us it made sense to have them both put back.  That said the thought of having twins didn't phase me at all. I think you only really have a more complicated pregnancy if they are identical/sharing a placenta...as one will always take more of your nutrients so the other is usually smaller and this has to be kept an eye on. Obviously there is more to it than that but as ours are non identical I don't know about that!! The only difference I have noticed between mine and friends pregnancies is that I have scans every 4wks and see a twin consultant, but that's it. The twin consultant doesn't say a lot just asks how I am. Plus I would've loved a water birth but not allowed to with twins!
I have found this pregnancy really easy up until around wk 31.....then you def notice how much extra weight you are carrying, my kness hurt , swollen feet etc etc. I had no morning sickness and I am lucky as in I didn't have to work...well only one day a week!
I'm really looking forward to meeting them now, and funnily all I worry about is where I won't be going due to the size of my huge double pram.....how stupid!!
I would just go with your instincts hon, you'll know whats right for you.

Jenny ~ I'm glad the 2ww isn't driving you mad....it's all sounding good to me!! I know this pregnancy seems to have gone so quick, it doesn't seem that long ago we all met up town that evening for dim sum!!

Molly ~ Your pregnancy will go so quickly......it won't be long til you are planning the birth!!

Hope everyone else is having a nice day.

CC.x


----------



## rachelbw

Sweetdreams-symptoms sound good hun good luck for yout otd  its a BFP for you 

KDB-how was ascott i would love to do that and wear a big hat hope you fun x 

24hours congrats on your little one 

Mrs CC not long for you now 

MummyP congrats on your twins 

Redberrys wow all those eggs good luck for saturday hunny have you decided how many to put back?. I had 2 put back both times but i would love twins but i am a bit   lol x 

good luck to all the other CRGRS hope all is going well   for those who need one 

AFM well went for my scan did not get to see the new bit though  last time i was there they were doing that bit up. Had my scan and they said my womb lining was to thick so have to go back tom for another scan day 3 of Af and see but not looking good. Saw Dr Serral for the 1st time as always had Dr sabb (who i love) and he said he was not really to happy having IUI so soon after my operation confused now as Dr sabb said it was better to start asap just incase my tubes block again so we shall see tom anyway if not we are going on hols in a few weeks so will give it a go naturally you never know x x 

Take care ladies 

RachelBW


----------



## Gribbie

Thanks kdb and sweetdreams   

Congratulations 24hrs


----------



## redberries

can i ask ladies who've already had their BFP's with CRGH, did you have acupuncture at all?

I've been having it for about 8 weeks now at the London Acupuncture Clinic in Harley Street who are excellent.  They recommend coming in before and after egg transfer so I'll be going in tomorrow morning for that.  

There has been evidence in the past suggesting acupuncture can improve IVF success rates although there is a lot of stuff on the net to say there is no evidence.  What I do know is that my acupuncturist believes passionately in it, and I do feel supremely relaxed after my sessions.

What I'm worried about is going for my acupuncture after ET tomorrow, as I'll have to go across town for my appointment.  I know this is probably silly but I feel like I should be going straight home and putting my feet up and not moving!  I know they say that you can move about / walk etc, but I'm terrified of doing that! 

What did other ladies do directly after ET?


----------



## Zoelouise

Redberries- i also have acu at the london acu clinic (with Christina) and DH and i took a cab straight there after ET.. it was a good idea for me as it was enforced relaxation! Then we took another cab home and i had a nap    It obviously worked!!

Good luck tomorrow!!!   Z x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Redberries, 

Great news about all your wonderful embryos! There is lots of evidence and scientific research to show that accupuncture  increases your chance of successful IVF treatment...see article in the British Medical Journal at bmj.com.

Px


----------



## redberries

thanks ladies - I feel more positive I'm doing the right thing now.  Thank you


----------



## wardkal

Hi there - hope you're all well, yay it's the weekend!

I had my baseline scan today for starting natural cycle IVF - that was fine. Also had an FSH blood test which I wasn't expecting - it has to be below 14 for me to start treatment. They said I'd get a call "tonight" with the results but no call yet & when I tried them at 5pm I got the answerphone. Does anyone know if they usually call with these sort of results in the evening? 

If not I'll have to try them in the morning, otherwise it a tense weekend of waiting for me! Desperately hoping my low ovarian reserve hasn't caused my FSH to rise since the last test in March.

Redberries, good luck for ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you! 

Hi everyone else - more personals over the weekend, have to get dinner sorted before the footy starts - come on England!

kaz xx


----------



## AuntieM

Just a quickie to say good luck to* redberries* for tomorrow - GOOD LUCK!! I went for Acu a few hours after ET and was so relaxed afterwards, definately worth it.

*SD* & *Lollypop* - all the best for your next week honeys,           

Finally had my GP follow up to go over my bloods tests. Despite the GP receptionist telling me a week ago that everything was normal/satisfactory my GP told me that I need to repeat some of the immunes as I have come up low positive on a anticardiolipin test. Was a bit of a shock as AF is on its way and I will be starting downregging in the next few wks. Spoke to Dr A who says I should have a few other tests done too just to make sure. So I'll get on the case when back from hols - just wasnt expecting this! Hope they dont find any nasties lurking after all this time which will delay this next cycle.

Off to Scotland for 10 days tomorrow so will be radio silent for a while but will be lurking on my Blackberry (havent worked out how to post on it yet tho!!)

Take care all

x


----------



## MummyP

Just a quick one 

24hrs -         Welcome to the world baby Ivan, well done mummy  

Redberries -     all the best for tomorrow, sound advise from Mrs CC  

Mrs CC - Do you think we are only ones that worry about the twin pushchairs   , early days for me but I'm worried that I won't be able to walk down some of our footpaths   . Wishing you all the best of luck for your vbirth  

AuntieM - Have a great holiday, and I hope your test work out fine   

Rachel & kdb - Thank you  

All CRGH'ers doing stimms, ec, et or just waiting take care.
Much love
Mummy P xx


----------



## kdb

Redberries, tonnes of luck for today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         Can't wait to hear how you got on.  Enjoy the acupuncture   

AuntieM - must catch up with you when you're back from Scotland re; your immune tests - saw my GP yesterday and she said they didn't do immunes (at least, not NK cells).  What else did they test you for??

Kaz - hope you heard from the clinic today and that your FSH is looking good   

  to everyone else, hope you have a fab weekend!
xoxo
kd


----------



## redberries

Zoe Louise – hope the next few days fly by for you

Molly – congrats on your 8 week scan – must have been amazing!

Auntie M  - hope you have a lovely relaxing time in Scotland 

Kaz – I hope the clinic called with good news for you

Gribbie – good luck with  starting your jabs this week 

DWR – best of luck with your treatment cycle

A big hi and hugs to all the other ladies waiting / stimming or whatever stage you’re at !

AFM – I had my egg transfer on Saturday – it went very smoothly and they put back 2 blastocysts.  We had had very positive updates all week from the embryologist with the last update on Thursday saying that we had so many good quality embryos that they thought it would be a struggle deciding which blastocyst/s to transfer.  However, on the day, they said there were only 2 blastocysts to transfer.  One was slightly bigger but average quality, whereas one was an early blast but he said it high quality.  So I had both of them put back, and we will hear tomorrow whether there were any suitable for freezing.  So fingers crossed!  

What I don’t understand though is why I was advised to wait 16 days after transfer to do a pregnancy test.  Did anyone else wait this long?  I’ve read on various other sites that you can test 9-10 days after a blast transfer.  I’ll be due on before I’m allowed to test, so that doesn’t make much sense!


----------



## Gribbie

Thanks redberries    It has been a lovely and sunny up here in North Wales and we have spend the day out sailing.  I feel very relaxed and ready for whatever the next couple of weeks bring.  Fingers crossed for your 2ww   - 16 days does seem a long time doesn't it.  I'd be very tempted to test after 14 - that would work out to be a Saturday for me so I'd have the weekend to get my head around whatever the result was before being back in work on the Monday.


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girlies,

Moll...forgot to say...so pleased your 8 week scan went well. I know it's not 12 weeks but you must feel a little bit more relaxed now. I'm really pleased for you...I'm sure this time it will be perfect   

Redberries...hope your ET went well...The 2WW just flies by so just try to relax.

Auntie M...Have a lovely holiday x

Gribbie... good luck with stims

Rachel...wouldn't it be better to go for IVF if your tubes are likely to block?

SD...How're you doing? Hanging in there?

ZL...not long now before the first trimester is up. Fingers crossed for you but all the signs look good   

AFM...did a test about 3 o'clock this morning...I thought it was later so a bit confused...I'd drunk loads of water before I went to bed so needed to get up and pee about ten times in the night. It was positive...if a bit weak as my wee wasn't at full strength but I will do another one tomorrow to make sure...I don't want to get at all excited so taking it very much in my stride...just got back into bed and went straight to sleep. 

I think I might pretend I'm not pg until 12 weeks...I really won't believe it until I have a healthy baby in my arms. I know it sounds really wierd to be so matter of fact but I can't let myself get carried away. I want to get the results of the blood test on tues to make sure it's not a chemical pg. 

Anyway fingers crossed...stay put little bean!  

Poll x


----------



## Gribbie

Thanks Lollypop - fingers crossed for you


----------



## Zoelouise

Congrats Redberries on being PUPO!    sounds like you've got two great blastos there!


I think it is pretty standard (at CRGH) to be told to wait 16 days post transfer before testing. I think that by then, it will be a definite BFP rather than a tentative one and because of the progesterone etc, you might not get AF when you think you would as its all a bit messed up. This is not a good gauge of pg or not! Having said that, it feels a good idea to test on a weekend to get your head around the result.... that works out quite well for you ?? (but stay away from the pee sticks for at least 10-12 days i would say!!!) Best of luck for a sticky one    and hope the tww is bearable   


Polly-        its real for you!!! Fingers crossed massively but so far so good....   


afm.....5 sleeps to go till we see our gorgeous chicklet again, please be healthy and well!


----------



## redberries

Polly - sounds very positive indeed, but keeping everything crossed for you for Tuesday


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Redberries ~ Congrats on having 2 perfect blasts and now being pupo. Try and stay relaxed and calm during the 2ww.....I know easier said than done!!

Polly ~ I can understand you not wanting to get carried away but I just want to say a big congratulations for what sounds like a lovely positive.
Even though I looked pregnant from the day I found out I didn't fully believe I was until at least 20wks. It's horrible not being able to fully enjoy pregnancy and always think that it's going to be snatched away from you, but unfortunatley that's what ivf does to us. Anyway I'm sure all will be fine and you will be celebrating properly very soon.

MummyP ~ When I'm out all I look at is how wide doors are!! I went to pizza express for lunch last weekend with the girls and was a tiny bit envious watching 2 of them glide through with their single pushchairs all the time thinking "well I won't be coming in here" There is no way it would accomodate my mountain buggy duo!!
Also my mum lives in Whitstable and I love it there but the footpaths are so narrow single prams can only just get down them........and don't get me started on the lovely little shops that I WON'T be going in...ha ha!!
We have just bought a second hand bugaboo bee from ebay as mark likes the idea of having 1 twin in a carrier then I can have the other in the bugaboo...handy for greenwich market.
Blimey listen to me.......obviously I'm over the moon about having twins it's just the logistics of getting 2 babies, a dog, a pram and 2 carrycots in the car just to go and walk the dog!! As my friends have said I will get used to it very quickly and find my own way of doing things. I think with only 3wks to go the panic is starting to set in!! I've been quite relaxed about it all up until now.

Hi to everyone else, hope you have all had a nice weekend.

Lots of love
CC.x


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone,

Redberries congrats on being PUPO!! 

Polly- hooray for your test! so happy for you, 

Mrs CC- can so see why you are panicking re all the kit- when we get past 20 weeks we're going to have to look at a new car/tank to accomodate baby kit and wheelchair! 

Zoe hope the 5 days whizz past!

Gribbie good luck for starting tx, 

Jenny how are you? 

Hi to everyone else, hope you have had a great weekend,

AFM- getting quite nervous about the 9 week scan on tuesday- 
Kate x


----------



## ceci.bee

Polly I know exactly what you mean - there is something about a MC that takes away all the excitement of a potential BFP - if i get another one then I am going to live in a pit of anxiety I think probably for the whole pg! having said that several friends who have had MC and then gone onto healthy pg have told me that weirdly the healthy ones felt different to the ones that end in MC, but I don't know if that is the retrospectoscop talking! 

           for OTD and the omens look good!

Ditto for SD!

Kate really hope your scan goes well hun           

Redberries congrats on being PUPO   sounds like everything went really well!

Hi to everyone else  - just waiting for AF now so can start clomid for IUI - we are using a different donor and he left denmark on friday and should be at the crgh by next week fingers crossed! am so scared about this but also so hope it will work out and we can get pg with IUi without doing more IVF for now - body and finances won't take well to more ivf!

love to all
C


----------



## lucy501

Hi
    New to site .just wanted to say hello and how impressed everyone is so supportive.I  just got the 5%  odds of having a child talk on friday at crgh and devastated .High fsh at 14.5 and amh  6.7,afc 4.They said they would try diui gonal f 300 and depending on that consider ivf  and I will follow that through .I had really researched crgh and hoped it would work .About to be 41 and only trying 6 months as took a while to find mr.right and so shocked that ivf may not even be an option .Drinking dr,wheatgrass supershots ,started acupuncture and eating healthy but my friend advised to get a consultation at lister also.I can't afford  3 cycles at crgh and then be refused and  months down the line try lister ,and be older  and too late .I think the care is better at crgh  from what I have read on these reviews(scans done by doctors rather than nurses,etc ) but if they don't like treating poor responders I don't know whether to go lister  straight off as time is short .I don't know if anyone has advice ,hammersmith has been mentioned also but I don't know if lister better .
  We are a mixed couple and adoption is extremely difficult and  crgh says egg donation is from abroad .A gp friend advised freezing eggs now so at least they don't get any worse but I  don't know if that is a good idea due to the low thaw rate !
  I love my coffee ,a few beverages and sweets and cut them all out  for pumpkin seeds and super algae ...not the same !!

  Lucy xxx


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

Welcome lucy this is a great thread and crgh are one of the best so you are in good hands 

Lollypop firstly Congrats on your BFP  
I was going to have another IVf before the op but i am a poor responder and after my reversal Dr S said IUI would be just as good at this stage he thinks another IVf would be a waste of money 

Jenny how are you hun hope the 2ww is not driving you too  

Kate good luck for your scan on tue 

To all the pupo ladies hope its not too hard for you and hope we get a bumper crop of BFPs   

Good luck to all the ladies having EC Et over the next few days    

Afm 2nd jab of gonal went well looking to be basted in about 12 days time got scan on tue see how things are going so far so fingers crossed all is going well xx 

Take care my fello CRGrs 

RachelBw


----------



## kdb

Hi Lucy, and welcome.  Definitely worth having a consultation at the Lister.  A couple of the girls from CRGH who had low AMH have moved there.  CRGH's success rates speak for themselves, but from reading your post it sounds as though you should get a second opinion before committing your precious time and money.

I wouldn't bother with Hammersmith - they have a one-size-fits-all approach to protocol, and are very conservative.  If time is not on your side then you need to go with a clinic who will do everything they can to help you get a BFP from the outset.

Good luck


----------



## Zoelouise

Lucy- welcome   

I have had a very positive experience at CRGH overall, it seems most people get pregnant here and they seem to try a variety of options depending on results of tests etc. I agree with kdb though, you will feel better to have had a few different opinions and it will only hold you up a few months which will be worth it in the end for piece of mind.

On the healthy eating/ cutting back side of things, it is hard at first to make such sacrifices as you feel like it might be all for nothing, but it becomes so much easier (i promise!) when you get on the meds and there is a plan of action ahead of you. You wont regret giving up a few glasses of vino and the acu is worth doing.... you are doing everything right to prepare yourself!!! my DH made a lot of sacrifices (no alcohol, only bottled water, acu, no bike rides etc!) and his sperm count went from 10mill to 38mill in 6 months... it works! Dont give up!

We're here on this journey with you if you decide to go with CRGH    Best of luck.

Zoe x


----------



## 24hours

hi girls, 
I just wanted to thank you for all the nice words and all the support i've received from you for the last year.
I say this because I don't think I can keep up now with the thread -although I'd love to- but Ivan is taking most of my time and my work project has just started, so I'm soooooooooooooooooo busy     .
I'll try to see from time to time, and I'm always available if you have any questions through PM, 'cos I get it by email, anyway.
Take a lot of care and fingers and toes crossed for you     .
Love,
Maria


----------



## kdb

Maria, we completely understand!!!  Thank you for all your advice - it's been a privilege to share your experience    Enjoy this exciting and special time - hopefully more of us will be following in your footsteps soon xoxoxox


----------



## kdb

Polly, omg I thought I had posted already about your (_in a whisper_) << BFP >> but I hadn't. Good luck for tomorrow's blood test, honeybee!  

Kate, how was Taste?

Hi Jenny - hope you're having a good time away.

Redberries, congrats - hope you can distract yourself for the next 14 or so days 

Hellooooooooooo to all the other girls, hope you enjoyed the weekend??

xoxo
kd


----------



## ceci.bee

wow polly good luck for your blood test tomorrow - have everything crossed for you!

just a quick AFM - our DS arrived at CRGH today (!) so when AF turns up we can get going with our IUI..............am sorry am too late to be SD's cycle buddy but also keeping the PMA for you babe and that we will both get our longed forBFPs hun 

lots of love and good luck to all
Ceci


----------



## kdb

Fab news, Ceci.    Is the DS actually from a Dane, or just from a Danish clinic?

DS is in very short supply in NZ and my single friend had only an Australian or an Iranian donor to choose from.  She went with the Aussie in the end which I have jokingly teased her about.  My DH is an Aussie so he's going to have to teach my friend's little boy how to say... "Strewth mate!" and "Stone the crows!" just like they do in Neighbours and Home & Away.


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi KDB your story made me laugh and also be sad - the small donor pool is really terrifying world wide - when this is over I am going to take up the mantle! our donor is actually american but comes from the european sperm bank that is based in denmark - they are v efficient!

and way to go for the kiwis in the footie  

love
C


----------



## kdb

I couldn't believe it!  Was totally expecting IT to score 5+ goals against us.  Very proud of our 78th-in-the-world ranked team   

I would like my DH to become a donor but I thought I'd read somewhere that they had to have "completed" their own families before donating, but then I don't see how single men could do it.  I might be getting mixed up with the rules in NZ??


----------



## ceci.bee

no rules like that I know about in the UK and in fact the main donor demographic now is men who have friends/family experiencing fertility probs - may be different in NZ. worth chatting to the clinic about - am sure your lovely auzzie DH would make a brilliant donor and some couples with MF would be v happy   
xoxo


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girls,

Thanks all of you for your positive and sensitive congratulations...it means a lot.

Ceci...Great your DS has arrived so you can get started. I've got everything crossed for your next TX my dear. 

Kdb...how are you doing hon?

Maria...Good luck and lots of love to you and your new family  

Rachel...hope the jabs are going OK, not long now.

Kate...Good luck for your scan tomorrow hon.     

Mrs CC... 3 weeks! I'm sure you and DH will cope admirably with all the challenges that twins can throw at you.  

Redberries...How's the 2WW going?

ZL...Wishing you lots of luck for your 12 week scan  

AFM...Did another positive test this morning...a bit stronger this time as I didn't have anything to drink before I went to be so only had to get up once in the night to go to the loo. So phoned the clinic first thing and they had me in for bloods today. Just got the call confirming BFP so fingers crossed...Think we can tell the folks now. We need to give MIL some good news as the cancer is making her go down hill pretty fast now. Please stick little one


----------



## ceci.bee

Yay Polly that is great news congrats !!!!   
I really hope that it helps MIL and that you can all spend some time celebrating your good news am thrilled for you
lots of love
C


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey girlies,

Just a quickie...

Ceci ~ Fantastic news that your ds has arrived, I've got my fingers crossed that this will be the cycle for you.

Polly ~ Yey that's fantastic news about the bloods...def a big CONGRATS now then. Also lovely that you can tell your MIL, how horrible that she is going down hill.

Kate ~ Good luck for the scan tomorrow....very exciting, I'll be thinking of you.

24hrs ~ Lovely to hear from you, I hope all is going well with parenthood and Ivan is being a good little boy. I completley understand that you won't be on here anymore, you must be so busy. Take care and enjoy every moment of it.x

Hi to everyone else, love to all.

CC.x


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 

Maria- big hugs it's been great "meeting" you on here and in person- I'll keep in touch, 

Polly- so glad clinic have confirmed levels with you and you can share the news- I'm so sorry your MIL is not well, hopefully your news will give her another focus, a happy one, 

Ceci- great news that you are good to go- have everything crossed that this is your cycle,   

Jenny- thinking of you,

KDB- love the aussie training story! 

Zoe- four or is it three? sleeps to go! 

Hi Lucy501- welcome- I would second what the others have said and get a consult at Lister too, just for peace of mind, Also maybe talk to Gribbie- who posts on this thread-  who is about to do natural cycle IVF at CRGH- and see what her experiences have been- ( hope you don't mind me referring to you Gribbie,) 

Gribbie- are you in London? Good luck starting tx and hope your appt is nice! 

redberries how is 2ww treating you? 

Rachel good luck this month, 

Molly- are you enjoying discharged life? is it seeming more real yet, 

Mrs CC- i can't believe your boys will be here in 3 weeks- wow! 

AFM- still nervous but can't wait for tomorrow, I think it will make it seem more real- just have waves of fear something will have gone wrong- also can i just ask did the clinic bill you for both scans at once I have a bill for £300 which seems a lot for one, it does say 2 next to scan but is not v clear? 

Kate xx


----------



## ceci.bee

kate               for your scan tomorrow hun
lots of love
C


----------



## wardkal

Hi girls

Kate - good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

Rachel - hope the jabs are going ok & that the days fly by til 'basting' time!

Zoe - good luck for your 12wk scan - seems to have come round quickly, but not for you I'm sure!

Polly - congrats on your BFP, lovely news. Sorry to hear about your MIL though, I'm sure she will be so delighted to hear your news.

Ceci - good to hear your DS has arrived, all the best for IUI, fingers crossed this is the one for you.

Lucy - welcome to a wonderful thread, this place is such a great support & the girls are all fab! I have low AMH/AFC so am about to try Natural Cycle IVF (wasn't given the option of stimmed at this stage, they said I'd almost certainly be a poor responder). Let me know if you have any ques on Nat Cycle. I too have considered the Lister but will stick with CRGH for now. I know one of the girls who sometimes posts here is in the same boat re AMH etc & she has her first consultation at the Lister this week so maybe she will respond too.

AFM - finally got my bloods back late morning (they "thought" they'd called me on Fri so wasn't too impressed about that) - anyway good news is my FSH was 9.4 so higher than 3mths ago but still less than 14 so I'm good to go this cycle. next scan/bloods are on Thurs.

Have a good evening all, enjoy the rest of the longest day  

Kaz xx


----------



## livity k

Kaz, glad you are good to go this cycle, think I might have confused you and Gribbie- sorry both! really good luck for everything, 

Thanks for good luck messages, 

Kate x


----------



## kdb

Polly, I'm so sorry about your MiL   I'm sure she'll be thrilled to hear your wonderful news


----------



## MummyP

Livity - They do bill you for both on the 1st scan  , good luck tomorrow   

24hrs - I totally understand, enjoy and keep a daily diary for the first year if you can, you will marvel at it, months and I'm sure years after his 1st birthday  , I take peeks even now, and it it takes my breath away  

Polly - Yaaaaaay, congratulations on your   , wonderful news  

Mrs CC - Love the choice of pram, thats my first choice  , all being well  

Wardkal - Thats great news  

Lucy - Welcome  

AFM - I too have my 9 week scan on Thursday    , that both bubbas are well.

Nite Mummy P xx


----------



## wardkal

No problem Kate, I'm sure Gribbie won't mind either!

Thanks MummyP - hope the scan goes well on Thurs, I'm sure you can't wait to see your two little beans again!

Kaz xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Thanks girls for counting with me... 3 sleeps to go!   

Polly-     Hurrah! Great news hun im really happy for you    Its funny isnt it, but our pregnances, when they (finally!) arrive, are almost as special for our families.. my mum is waiting in anticipation for me to be 'happy'... ive promised to be positive after 12 week scan if all goes well. Its so hard to really believe it till then.

Wow Kate- good luck today and enjoy seeing your little chicklet again!

Good luck on thursday too MummyP... twins is sooo amazing!    for those two strong heartbeats for you

Hello everyone else!


----------



## mrsotter

Hello All, 

I hope it is okay to crash your thread. At the moment, I am considering clinics and am strongly leaning towards to CRGH following a  lot of the positive reviews I have seen on this thread and in other sections. I was initially really interested in Create as I would the idea of a less intensive approach -- but the the success rates are not as good -- and I am realising that I am just not patient enough. 

I have conceived, with a bit of help before, but sadly our son had a brain hemorrhage in utero, and only survived for a few weeks, so obviously this affects my thinking, and my ability to wait too long. My test results are okay, not great (fsh 8.3 and amh 15.9), I ovulate, tubes are open and hubby is fine so I am hopeful that maybe with a bit of help/IUI or something might be the answer. Of course we will consider IVF if we have to. 

So I am going to the open house on July 7 at CRGH so I think that will help us make up our minds. 

I did also tentatively book a initial consultation for the following week on July 12. The doctor will be Dr. Saab. I have heard great things about Dr. Serhal so I was wondering if I should try to get an appointment with him instead? Any thoughts on Dr. Saab v. Dr. Serhal or does it not make much difference?

If we like CRGH and wind up there, I am sure I will be on this thread loads. Thanks so much for any advice on who I should try to see on the first visit. 

Best regards. Congrats to those with the BFP and much babydust to everyone else. 


Mrs Otter


----------



## livity k

MrsOtter, 
Firstly I'm so sorry to hear about your son, what an awful, sad thing to happen, it must be very hard to pick yourself up after something like that,   

We went to CRGH as we really liked their quite scientific approach and their thoroughness, it is a great clinic, 

I love Dr Saab, after our other consultant left CRGH we swapped to him as he had done a lot of the day to day stuff in our treatment and I really felt comfortable with him, , he is very positive and friendly and makes you feel good about the whole process, I would definitely recommend meeting with him, he is also great at the procedures and really talks through what he is doing, his people skills are really good, 

Dr Serhal is the most experienced but he still has an overview role so you will still get his input if necessary, I've never had direct tx with him but I know he has looked at us at various points, 

good luck with everything, 

Kate x


----------



## livity k

Mummy P - forgot to say hello the other day- how's things- is your sickness any better?  Good luck for thursday and seeing your twins again, 

kate x


----------



## kdb

Kate, good luck for today - not another 4pm appt? 

MummyP and Zoe - hope the next few days whiz by for you both   

Mrs Otter - welcome   That's terribly sad about your little boy - I'm so sorry for your loss.  I hope you and your DH are blessed with a family soon, whichever clinic you end up with.

I changed from Hammersmith to CRGH based on their success rates and from what I'd read on this thread.  They look to tailor a protocol to your own unique circumstances, and are willing to try things that other clinics may be too conservative to consider.  (Not in a reckless way, but in a forward-thinking way.)  This appealed to me, but may not suit all women / couples.

I have only with Mr Saab and Mr Abramov and they were both fantastic.  Saab for our first consultation - he was very thorough and answered all my Qs.  Abramov did my DET / SIS - took his time to explain everything, and waited with me afterwards when I was feeling nauseous to make sure I was ok.

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## livity k

Kdb- Scan is at 4.30 this time! Aargh! 

Am sunbathing and reading which is taking my mind off it a bit, 

K x


----------



## molly097

just a quick one from me from Sunny Spain. 

Polly I am so happy for you, congrats Im sure its gonna work out this time!

AuntieM - good luck with the tests. 

Kate good luck today. 

Mol x


----------



## ceci.bee

MRs Otter - welcome to the thread and so sorry to hear about your son, that is tragic. I totally understand you needing to move on in the most effective way possible. I have had tx with Mr Serhal, and he is very brilliant and will give you your exact prognosis and make a detailed plan for you. He is slightly excentric, and also is very blunt - he is kind but will tell you exactly how things stand, which some people find good (I like knowing without an fluffy handholding) but others do feel differently. From what I have heard Dr Saab is much more cuddly and approachable, and Mr S oversees all tx and they have a weekly meeting to discuss all the patients who are complex, so your care will be overseen properly. Good luck with your decisions and prob best thing is to decided after having your consult.


kate good luck for the scan thinking of you at 4.30!!!

love
C


----------



## mrsotter

Thanks so much all of you who have written about your experience, and impressions of the various doctors. This is really helpful, and makes me feel much more confident about our upcoming consultation. 


Kate congrats on the BFP and hope the scan goes well. 


Kbd, glad to hear that you have had good experiences with Dr. Saab and Dr. Abramov. What is SIS stand for?


Hope you all can enjoy this fantastic weather...


Thanks again all, 


Mrs Otter


----------



## Lollypop72

Mrsotter,


So so sorry about your baby boy. I can't begin to imagine how devastated you must have been.



CRGH is a great clinic, the staff are lovely and make you feel they really want to help you make a baby, not just for the money. Dr Saab is really lovely, he did my last ET... though Mr Salim is my consultant and I absolutely adore him. At CRGH they the treatment is individually tailored to each couple - it definitely is not a one size fits all policy. 


I have heard some people have found Mr Serhal difficult but he is very knowledgeable and maybe just lacks the bedside manner of some of the other doctors. 


It sounds like you may just need a little help as you haven't had trouble conceiving naturally in the past. The success rates at CRGH speak for themselves...and they will give you the best possible chance.


Good Luck


Polly


----------



## kdb

Mrs O - the SIS is the 3D Saline Infusion Sonography which is done during CD6-13 (at the same time as the DET if you're having IVF). It's similar to an HSG / HyCoSy but uses saline instead of dye, and focuses more on your uterus and endometrial cavity rather than your tubes. I think the main reason is to check that there are no polyps.

If you have to have one, *take two paracetamol *about an hour before your appt. I have a high pain threshold, my HSG didn't hurt at all so thought the SIS would be a walk in the park and didn't bother with the painkillers... but *ouch* I really wish I had!


----------



## livity k

Hello Everyone, 

Just  quickie to say everything was good for the 9 (8 +6) week scan- the embryo was just the right size and was even moving a bit! We are now discharged and I start winding down the drugs- which is earlier than I thought- is that what other people did? 

Anyway we're very relieved, Clinic was eerily quiet today so we were seen on time! 

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey girls,

Kate ~ woo hoo, I've been waiting for your post. That is such fantastic news, I'm so thrilled for you both.....you must be so happy.
I was on clexane and cyclogest til 12wks....don't know why!!

Molly ~ Hope you're having a lovely time in sunny spain....lucky you. 

Hi to everyone else....hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sun.

Well I am loving being heavily pg during wimbledon fortnight.......I love it and love Nadal!! It's just been me, brian (dog) the sofa and a fan....bliss.
I tried to sit in the sun yesterday but only lasted about 10mins.....me thinks I need to get the fake tan out! So, I'm trying to make myself look a bit more presentable before these boys come out.....haircut and colour booked for next week, nails and toe nails thursday and a brazilian wax on friday......ouch, that I am not looking forward to, but needs must!!
Anyway I suppose there is more footie tonight, I can't really complain Mark is being so good to me at the moment. He's not back from work yet and when he gets in has to take Brian out cos I can't manage walking more than 5mins now....and I think Brian would much prefer to run round the park with daddy than waddle round with mummy!!

Love to all.
CC.x


----------



## ceci.bee

yay Kate that is good news you must be so relieved - and discharged that is fabulous!

Mrs CC love the idea of you getting a brazillian while heavily pg - but I don't envy the waxer    

Polly hope you are still smiling hun   

Sweetdreams - any news think it is near OTD now??

hi to everyone waiting for AF now - want to get started!!!

llots of love
C


----------



## MummyP

Livity - Great news   

Mrs Otter  - I am sorry to have read your post  , I too think CRGH is a fantastic clinic, very professional and tailored to you. I hope wherever you decide, may your dreams be fulfilled  (P.S I too like Dr Saab, his bedside manner is that much softer  , although, Dr Serhal does know his stuff, as he wouldn't be Head Consultant  )

Zoe -     for your 12 week scan  

Nite Mummy P xx


----------



## DWR

Evening Ladies,

Hope you are all enjoying the lovely weather, makes me feel so much better seeing the sun!

Welcome to Lucy & Mrsotter - I am very new to this thread and everyone has been so supportive.
Mrsotter - So sorry to hear of your sad experience with your son  , good luck with what you decide to do

Kate - So glad yr scan went well today, stay positive, sending you    

Redberries - well done on your ET, hope you are doing ok in yr 2WW

Gribbie - Good luck with the jabs

Auntie M - Hope you are having a nice holiday in Scotland

ZoeLouise - Nearly through your first trimester, well done , good luck with scan   

MrsCC - Congrats on your twin pregnancy, are you having a planned C-Section or trying for a natural birth? Bet you wished it wasn't so hot right now.

MummyP - Good luck with yr 9 wk  on Thurs

Polly - Congrats on your  , that is great news, sending you   

RachelBW - Hope your jabs are going ok

Kaz - Good luck with the scan/bloods on Thurs

Hi to all other CRGHers, 

AFM - I started my nasal spray today. I have had Synarel in past rounds but this Suprefact nasal spray has a much bigger nozzle, more awkward to administer.  I have my hysteroscopy on Thurs to scrape out all the old lining but have to go into the clinic tomorrow to see the anesthetist because I had a bad experience last time I had a general op. Bit nervous but just have to be brave.

Anyway, have a good evening
DWR xxx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Morning girls,

What a lovely morning......wish I could still drive, it would be lovely walking Brian in Greenwich pk this morning.

DWR ~ Hope all goes ok with the anesthetist today. Thanks for your congrats......it's all very real now!! I want to try for a natural as they are both head down, and would prefer that to a c-section, but as we know not all births go to plan so fingers crossed.

Ceci ~ I bet you can't wait to get going.....good luck. Ha ha I don't envy the waxer either...poor girl, but apparantly along with girls going on holiday pg woman are the most common to wax!!

Jenny ~ How's things with you hon?

Hi to everyone else, hope all have a lovely day.
CC.x


----------



## Zoelouise

hello all   

Kate- excellent news!!! Time is flying by for your little one.... in no time at all you'll be in your second trimester    Go on babylivity!

Welcome Mrsotter and so so sorry to hear your story    i can only imagine what you must have been through    I never met Dr Saab ( i dont think?) but Mr Serhal was not good on the phone but great in person. Good luck at CRGH!! I hope we can continue supporting you through your journey.

Mrs CC- gosh! Not long now    Id be beside myself with excitement at this point! Hope the wax isnt too ouch   

Thanks DWR and MummyP- i'm 12 weeks today   and we heard my little one's heartbeat on the sonicaid last night..... wow. Im holding off any real excitement till friday's scan but im smiling today        Good luck on thursday DWR... you'll be all ready to build a new juicy lining after that! Let us know how you go xxx

Ceci-        heres a sunny AF dance for you!! Come on AF!

Hi everyone else too and    for the tww'ers....

Zxxx

ps- kdb- feel better at all on the thyroxine? Hope alls going well there. Whens the T3/4 blood test?


----------



## kdb

Wow Kate - that is FABULOUS news!!!!!!!!! Congratulations on your 'graduation'         

Mrs CC - I am loving the sound of your life at the moment!! Well, apart from the Brazilian 

ZL - only a couple more days to wait til you see your chicklet again spin Yay!! Thanks for asking after me. Am having some good days and some bad days. Next blood test @ GP is 2nd July but am arranging to see an endocrinologist (privately) hopefully before then to have a few other tests done, as it can't be right that I feel worse _on_ the thyroid meds than I did before I was diagnosed 

Polly, how are you feeling?!! Positive I hope xoxox

DWR - much luck for this cycle - you're right about the weather, and it is meant to be lovely at the weekend too.

Good morning everybody else. Am hoping England wins the football, if only to help lift the mood of the country!!!       

p.s. fertility tx seems to have escaped the cuts in the budget, I think?? Although the 18wk timeline to be referred to a specialist has been removed


----------



## Zoelouise

kdb- what symptoms are you having on the thy? Technically you should just feel less tired and sluggish and i also felt less prone to being depressed (although these things are hard to measure/ reason given the circumstances at the time)...    good idea about seeing an endo- i saw one at UCH. Hope it gets better for you, I think of you often


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi All,


Kate...CONGRATULATIONS!!!   That's amazing I'm so happy for you. It's great you can come off the drugs so quickly...they must think that you have a very strong little one inside you.    Now you can start to enjoy being pg...it's great!  


ZL...That's great you must be really chuffed...Good luck for friday.  


Ceci...Doing the AF dance for you   and the best of luck for your upcoming tx.


Mrs CC...good luck with the brazilian...rather you than me...aren't you worried it might make you go into labour?  


Molly...Hope you're enjoying your holiday...but lay off the sangria  




DWR...Good luck with the op hope everything goes well...try not to worry I'm sure they'll look after you.


Mummy P...Good luck with your scan   


AFM...Cystitis back with a vengeance going to GP today.


Lots of love and hugs to all x


Polly x


----------



## Gribbie

Hi Everyone. 

livity k - glad you had  lovely scan   

Kate - congratulations     

I've just done my second lot of jabs and I was a lot more confident today - I'll be a pro by the time I'm done.  I didn't realise they use both gonal f AND menopur so you have to give 2 jabs each day!  My apartment is great - perfect for the hospital. 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## ceci.bee

HI everyone

thanks Polly for your AF dance - it worked and it started last  night so am calling the clinic this am to book in for day 11 scan..............scary mary but exciting!

lots of love
C


----------



## kdb

Well done Gribbie - after a while I got to quite enjoy the jabs   although have never had to do any mixing of Menopur.  (Actually the other day I was on youtube and saw a clip of how to mix it!)  Which apartment did you end up staying at?

Very exciting that you're getting started Ceci - are you doing a medicated cycle or natural??  Mega luck and babydust xoxoxo      

Mrs CC - omg did you watch the marathon 10 hour tennis match last night?!!  Poor guys have to come back again today, third day running, to hopefully find a winner.

I've just gotten myself an appt on Monday with Dr Conway (endocrinologist) re; hypothyroid / Hashimoto's.  Couldn't believe I could get in to see him so soon!!  Yay!    Really need to start feeling 'normal' again.  Thankfully the consultation and most test will be reimbursed by BUPA.

Am loving this warm weather   

p.s. Zoe - Dr C also practices at UCH - did you see him too?  The weird thing is that apart from being cold, low blood pressure, slow pulse and having dry skin / nails, I have never suffered from any of the obvious hypo symptoms.  Since being on thyroxine I have felt drowsy, nauseous, struggling at the gym, racing pulse occasionally, loss of appetite but craving odd things like energy drinks (must be cold and the non-fizzy type) which usually I can't stand.  Both my osteo and my acu are surprised at the hypo dx and my acu especially, when I saw her last night, thinks the diagnosis is wrong!

Hoping to get some answers or insight from Dr C.    He specialises in PCOS so he'll be able to consider things from a fertility perspective.

What time is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## Gribbie

I'm not sure I'll ever enjoy the jabs but they're better then I thought  I'm staying on Sandwich St which is about 5 mins away.


----------



## Zoelouise

Hi kdb    I was under Dr Conway's care as consultant but saw one of his/ her team on the day. Its a man is it??! You can never be sure    It does sound like you need to be assessed properly. Your symptoms sound like pregnancy    im really glad that you are getting sorted so quickly. Do let me know how it goes...What is Hashimotos btw? is it related? 

Im seeing the obstetrician today (as IVF pg is considered 'high risk' apparently) and then scan is at 2pm tomorrow...ahhh! Getting very nervous    pleeeeeeeeeeeease be ok little one!   

lots of love all 

Zoe x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Yay Ceci! Oh I'm so glad for you. I have got everything crossed for this tx...be positive and go for it!   

Kdb...doesn't sound like you do have Hasimoto Thyroiditis...apart from sensitivity to heat and cold and infertiliy you don't have appear to have any of the other symptoms which cover depression, mania, hair loss, high colesterol, muscle weakness, tachycardia, panic attacks among a host of other very noticable symptoms. The symptoms you describe below I also have - feeling cold, low blood pressure etc...I think that's just bad circulation! I would get a second opinion...Often Hashimotos can be misdiagnosed.
ZL...Sending you loads of positive vibes for your scan tomorrow    

Gribbie...Glad you're getting the hang of the jabs they're not so bad. The worst ones are the clexane as they leave you with lovely big bruises all over your tummy...or at least they do with me.

AFM...Went to the GP this yesterday about the cystitis and I do have an infection so she has stuck me on antibiotics. She assures me they are fine to take while pg but I don't like it...it's better than ending up with a kidney infection. A couple of friends of mine took antibiotics for cystitis while they were pg so am hoping it will be ok. I just don't want anything to go wrong  

Hope you're all well x


Polly x


----------



## marmo

Hi Everybody

I've been reading and lurking but not posting much.

ZL- congrats on 12 weeks 1 day  I'm confused - I got the same high risk diagnosis from the midwife at UCH but am not seeing the obstetrician until 20 weeks. I wish they would stick to the same timelines for everyone (as I'm sure you'll agree with the whole 6/8 week scan palaver). Might have to ask if I can have an earlier appointment just so I know if I'm staying high risk or can go with the birthing centre route.

AFM, I'm 12 weeks 6 days today and beginning to believe that there's something in there that's going to stay. Even when I had the scan last week (which was amazing) I couldn't quite compute that the little wriggler was inside me!

So many pregnancies! Good luck to everyone who is stimming or about to start!

xm


----------



## Zoelouise

Hi Marmo- i know. They dont seem to know what theyre doing    I was told by midwife to book straight away so its this afternoon! I'll let you know what they say.... 24 hours to go!! V nervous.

I stopped the clexane happily last week and have run out of cyclogest yesterday (found an extra box left over from IUI!) and i feel v relieved to stop it all. Always a bit nervous that i wont make enough progesterone myself, but gonna have to take that risk   

Nice to hear from you! I'll be in touch   

Polly- sorry to hear about the cystitis- they wouldnt give you anything that would put your baby at risk im sure   

Zxxx


----------



## MummyP

Hi all,

Polly - Sorry to hear about your cystitis  . Bubba will be fine  

DWR - I hope your Op went ok today  

Cecibee - Glad things are on the move  

AFM - Thank you all for your good wishes for today, I'm relived to say that both bubba's were disco dancing (clearly, have not taken after the father  ) and were phenomenal to watch  of joy. Measurements are 9w3 and 8w6, I'm 9w2, so hoping little bubba keeps up  

Nite Mummy P xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Polly - congratulation on your BFP     hope you are feeling better soon lots of     

Zoelouise -       that all is great at your 12w scan    

kate - so glad hon that all great at your scan fantastic news so very happy for you    

Marmo - glad everything is all ok hon    

ceci - got everthing crossed for you hon and       and      its a lovely sticky BFP this cycle lots of love xxxx   

mummyp - so glad all great with your two little ones at your scan    

DWR - hope you are recovering well from your operation lots of     

Gribbie -      all goes great with your cycle x

kdb - hope your apt with Dr C goes great     

redberries - congratulations on being PUPO hope 2ww goes quick for you    and      for a lovely BFP xx

lots of love to everyone else and lots of


----------



## Lollypop72

Jenny...Thanks hon. When are you due to test?... must be pretty soon. Lots of luck have everything crossed for you


----------



## sweetdreams73

Well I have just tested 15dpo (1 day before OTD) and its a BFN for me     .  Cant believe how wrong I was, was so positive as my symptoms on 2ww were just the same as with my pregnant cycle.... feeling totally gutted and really not sure how much more I can take of all this      its all so hard and unfair!


----------



## marmo

Sweetdreams, so very, very sorry.


----------



## livity k

Jenny am so sorry sending you a big hug,   

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Jenny ~ I just wanted to say how sorry I am....you're right it's so so unfair. Life can be very cruel sometimes, nothing seems to make sense.
I can't imagine what you are going through but do hope that you and hubby can deal with this together as hard as it's going to be. Look after yourself and each other hon. 
Take care and remember we're all here for you and listen.

Lots of love, thinking of you
CC.x


----------



## kdb

Oh Jenny    Thinking of you xoxoxo


----------



## Lollypop72

Jen...so sorry darling.    I was really hoping that this would be the one  Thinking of you. xoxo


----------



## redberries

Sweetdreams - so sorry to hear this, I was really hoping it was going to be good news for you - sending you a huge hug    

DWR – hope you are feeling okay

Gribbie – hope the injections are going okay

Zoelouise & Kate - congratulations on your great scans!

Mrs CC – wow it won’t be long now – very exciting!!

Hugs & positive vibes to everybody else currently riding this rollercoaster ride!    

I'm now 6 days past transfer (2 x day 5 blasts).  I don't feel pregnant but does anyone?!  I'm not really sure!  I have had a metallic taste in my mouth the last two days, but I've also had this before my period arrives before, so I'm reading nothing in to this (I hope it's not AF).  What I don't understand is why CRGH told me to wait 16 days past transfer to test - that seems ridiculously long.  Obviously I don't want to test early and get a false result, but loads of stuff on the net says you can test earlier than this but I want to do as I'm told obviously by the clinic.  I read on another forum post that ARGC clinic ask you to test 10 days after a day 5 blast transfer so not sure why the really long wait with CRGH.  For those who have been through this, what day did you test?

xxx


----------



## livity k

Redberries, 

I've tested around day 13/14 after blasts and then again on Day 16 and phoned clinic, Usually I've tested early because its been a weekend and I've wanted DH around to share the good/bad news together, 

The reason the clinic ask you to wait that long is that on day 16 you can get a fair idea of the viability of the preg if positive and then just book in for a scan ( rather than having to have repeat bloods)  and if it is negative at this stage it also won't change, 

But I agree it is a really really long time to wait, 

good luck with everything

Kate x


----------



## ceci.bee

Jenny hun - this is the third thread I am sending you          

Redberries agree it is a really long time to wait but it means at OTD there is no doubt as to the result  - 6 days post transfer you prob are only feeling side effects of the progesterone - check out the symptom spotting on the 2ww boards v funny but also v true!         for a good result

Kate great news on your scan babe, and also ZL hope you are relieved now and can finally breathe out and enjoy being pg

hope everyone else is ok

starting clomid tomorrow am day 10 scan booked 4th July trying to feel positive but pretty anxious and scared - we are really doing this!!!!!

lots of love to all
C


----------



## DWR

Evening ladies,

Firstly Jenny - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news  . Hope you and DH can support each other through this. Sending you a  big . Thinking of you.

Just a short note tonight as I'm quite tired.  Thanks for your kind thoughts.
I had my hysteroscopy yesterday and wasn't sick/ill after the general, they looked after me very well.  Am just resting up after the op.  Does anyone know what kind of things they test for when they send the biopsy of the endometrium off?  Do they test for different antibodies etc?

Hi to all, hope you can enjoy the lovely weather whatever stage you are at.
Take Care
DWR xx


----------



## Bella6

Jenny, so sorry. Thinking of you. bx


----------



## Greyhounds

Jenny, so sorry to hear your news.  Big


----------



## livity k

Hi 
Zoe- are you ok- hope scan yesterday was good, thinking of you

Kate x


----------



## MummyP

Jenny - I am so sorry to read your post, I am devastated for you, I truly believed, this was your time     . Please look after yourself, I'm sure you and DH will support and comfort each other at this sad time


----------



## MummyP

Zoe - Hope all went well yesterday  

Hello to all


----------



## Lovejoyslady

Redberries. I tested 10 days post 5dt and got a BFP. Sadly it wasn't meant to be. If I'd tested when they said it would probably have been a BFN. All things considered I am glad I tested early as would rather know I was pregnant than was (albeit briefly) and didn't know. I will never forgot seeing the line come up after years of trying. I pray I see it again

Having said that I know for many women testing early is not the ideal and often can show BFN which turns into BFP. Or BFN which remains BFN and then the women blames herself for testing early and losing hope for the reason it fails....

Wishing you the best of luck 


AFM - I'm a lurker inbetween cycles. But imagine I will be posting a bit more shortly. Got 2nd fresh cycle soon - starting DR as soon as AF arrives later in about 3 weeks. 

xxxx


----------



## livity k

Lovejoyslady

Sorry you have had an early miscarriage- although I agree with you on knowing it did work albeit briefly is a positive- even if a heartbreaking one, 

Sending you lots of    

kate x


----------



## winniewinnie

Hello CRGH ladies! Bookmarking and at the same time to say hello. I am currently considering CRGH as an option for my next cycle after the recent BFN so hopefully I will join you all very soon! Best luck for all! xxx


----------



## kdb

Lovejoys     xoxoxo  Lots and lots of sticky vibes for your next cycle   

Winnie, welcome to the thread.  Good luck! 

Hi to all the other girls    Am loving this weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gribbie

Sweetdreams - so sorry to hear your news   

Jabs are going well for me (thanks Redberries).  I had my sister and family stay for the weekend so my sister who's a nurse did them for me.  I am having the clexane jabs so I've stopped doing my 9 jabs to go, 8 jabs to go, 7 jabs to go... countdown


----------



## Zoelouise

Hello girls    Ive had some internet difficulties and a v busy weekend so apologies for not posting sooner... been thinking of you all as always   


First i just wanted to send you a big hug Sweetdreams as i really wanted and wished for this time to be your one...I'm sorry, and it is very unfair hun, you have every right to feel this. Please don't give up hope    I am absolutely routing for you   and sending    as we speak.


DWR- im glad your hysteroscopy went smoothly and youre all primed for building a new fresh lining (im a very visual person- sorry! Helps me visualise!) fingers crossed for the next steps   


Congrats MummyP on a great scan- two little healthy wrigglers!!! Fantastic news!   


Good luck to you too Lovejoyslady on a fresh start again soon     


afm....(baby post coming up) we had our 12 week scan on Friday and it was without doubt the best moment of my life    The hospital was very quiet so the doctor took over an hour showing us every detail-  even the baby's mouth drinking on the fluid and he made it move and it lifted its little arms with five tiny fingers on each little fist. I have felt like this moment would never come for such a long time that i feel truly blessed to have reached today. Our tests came back clear for Down's etc so we are relieved and so so happy and have been able to tell friends and family this weekend... finally. I know its still early days but i have had a lot of pent up joy waiting for a while... oh and.. 95% sure its a boy    DH was proud to see a clear sign of this even on a 5cm foetus! Hope i havent gone on too much or hurt anyone with this overt baby post. I honestly didn't think this day would come for us!


Much love to you all and thank you for asking after me


----------



## livity k

Zoe- So pleases to hear it was great news on friday- must have been amazing- enjoy it now! Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Zoe ~ I'm so happy for you, it's such an amazing experience and only gets better each time you see them and see how big they've got!!
How lovely to have told friends and family, they must be so happy for you. If it is a boy CRGH are still producing a lot of boys!!
Maybe Kate will have a girl.......

Hi everyone else, I hope you're houses aren't to unbearable due to the awful football score!!
Far to hot for me, I think my fans gonna give up soon, it's been on constantly!!

CC.x


----------



## MummyP

Zoe - Fantastic post to read  , enjoy every moment, remember this is your time to be happy


----------



## ceci.bee

Zl I am soooooo happy for you that is really wonderful to read and is really inspiring for me to not be scared of tx after a mc and to go for it - have    of    for you!!!
lots of love
c


----------



## kdb

ZL - loved your post, am so excited for you now that you've been able to reach this milestone and share the news with friends and family.  Congratulations xoxoxo


----------



## DWR

ZL - That is such great news, well done to you.  Must have been fab to tell all your friends & family. Enjoy this time.  It is so nice to read these positive stories and gives the rest of us hope for the future.

DWR xx


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

Firstly Jenny so sorry hunny hope you and Dh look after each other  you are a strong couple and you are right its not fair  next time it works out for you

Lovesjoy so sorry hunny hope you can find to grieve look after yourself 

ZL  bet your thrilled so glad your scan went well

Kate Mrs CC MummyP KDB DWR and all you other lovely ladies hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine

AFM I am 3 days since IUI and going  already( i remember this bit) my OTD is my aniversary 11th july so hope it is good news for us. Dr sabb bless i think is going to get sick of seeing us soon but had 3 good follies so trying to be hopefull

Take care ladies

Rachel*bw*


----------



## wardkal

Hi girls

First of all - Zoe, fantastic news, congratulations you must be over the the moon!  

Rachel & Redberries - good luck for your 2ww's, hope you manage to stay as stress-free as poss (difficult I know!).

Jenny & Lovejoyslady - sorry to hear it didn't work out for you this time, hope you are taking good care of yourselves.

Gribbie - how's it going with the jabs, all ok I hope.

Ceci-bee - hope you're managing with the Clomid, good luck for your scan.

DWR - hope you've recovered well from your op (I may be picking your brains about that, see below!).

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone. Hope all you lucky CRGH success story ladies are enjoying your various stages of pregnancy  

AFM - we've had to abandon my first attempt at natural cycle, didn't even make it to egg collection   Lead follicle developing nicely (18mm yday, day 11) but uterine lining too thin (actually got thinner from 6.5mm on day 9 to 5.5mm on day 11). Dr Kazi not happy with the fact that it was getting less instead of more so wants me to have a hysteroscopy to see if they can shed any light on it. Very disappointing but since we're only getting one egg because of natural cycle we need to make sure the conditions are optimal. Have a follow up appt on Fri so should know more then. Any words of wisdom from ladies who've had lining issues would be much appreciated!!

Good news is I'd already arranged the week off as unpaid leave so am still taking it & enjoying the sunshine, feel like a need a bit of me time!

Take care,
Kaz xx


----------



## Gribbie

Jabs all ok thanks.  Had my first scan today - 4 follicles about 9mm on the right side and 9 about 13mm on the left.  Egg collection a week today.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kdb

Rachel, good luck for the 11th - must be a good omen to be on your wedding anniversary 

Gribbie - follies sound fab! Well done   

Hi Kaz - I'm sorry things haven't gone to plan this cycle. It can be so frustrating when our bodies don't behave. Good that they are investigating the lining with a hysteroscopy rather than just saying better luck next time.

I tend to have quite a thin lining and did some reading on it last year during tx. It is all hormone related so it's possible that your follie / egg this month wasn't best quality so the oestrogen levels weren't sufficient enough to build a lush lining. Having said that, there are a few things you can do to give your lining the best poss chance to grow:
> Anything to encourage blood flow around the uterus - eg, acupuncture, hot water bottle on your belly / lower back for about 10 mins each evening (I know, not very appealing in this hot weather, but Zita West recommends this!); don't do too much exercise, as your blood flow is needed around your organs rather than your muscles, etc.
> Vitamin E
> Selenium - either supplements or, ideally, from food - ie, 2-3 Brazil nuts per day
> CoEnzyme Q10
> Iron-rich foods (not liver though!) - eg, spinach, lean red meat, etc
> Progynova (oestrogen)
> Sildena - this is female Viagra - not all clinics use it but a consultant I saw privately does. Not sure about CRGH.
> Visualisation / relaxation.

Redberries -     

Gilly - hello stranger! What is the latest with you? I hope the awful appt with PS is a distant memory by now. Do you have a date for your op confirmed? Hope you're feeling ok  xoxox

Bella6 - did everything go well at your initial appt - eg, dilapan, etc? Had the cyst disappeared?? What stage are you at now?

Polly, hope the antibiotics are going ok and you're feeling better.

Marmo, 12 weeks! Hooray!!!!   

Kate, thinking of you lots. Are you working at the mo? How are you feeling??

AuntieM - aye, welcome home - how was bonnie Scotland?

 and  to Zoe, Mrs CC, DWR, Ceci, MummyP (or should that be MummyPP for twins?!), Winnie, Lovejoys, Jenny, MrsOtter, Molly, Lucy501, Maria, Vicks, all the other CRGH alumni, and anyone reading or lurking 

             

Had my endocrinologist appt today with Dr C who was very patient and a great listener. He agreed that I shouldn't be feeling so wonky on the thyroid meds so is happy to investigate. Am being tested for quite a few things (they took about 8 vials of blood  ) including adrenal and pituitary function which is my big concern, and most exciting also my TSH as he said it only takes _three _weeks of thyroxine to start having an effect rather than the four that I thought. Adrenal test (synacthen test) is booked in for Weds morning and should have all results by end of next week. Really really looking forward to getting some answers / reassurance and then hopefully feeling better.

p.s. Zoe - yes, Dr C is male - saw him this morning and he was lovely. (Oh, and Hashimoto's is the presence of anti-thyroid antibodies which prevent your thyroid from functioning properly. No treatment for it as such - can only treat the TSH / T4 itself, with thyroxine.)

p.p.s. Made cheesecake for the first time on Saturday - raspberry & milk choc... 'twas very easy and tasted divine


----------



## wardkal

Thanks for the info kdb. I have a very low AMH level which I'm told could mean poor quality and well as low quantity eggs so that may well explain why I don't have enough oestrogen to build a good lining. This lining issue has reared its ugly head before so I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case but it would be another disappointment to add to the list! Acupuncture seems to have no effect at all. I've been taking some of the other stuff you mention & the lady who scanned me yesterday said CRGH use either Vit A or female Viagra to help with lining thickness. 

Glad to hear you had a positive appointment with Dr C - fingers crossed your results come back quickly & give you some answers/reassurance.

By the way your cheesecake sounds divine - I could eat some right now!

Gribbie - great news on the follies, not long to go now til EC!

Kaz xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Thank you all for your good wishes    You have been a rock for me over the last few months   

kdb- Gosh he sounds on the ball with it all! Really glad youre getting all these tests done. I wonder what your body is up to?    I hope its easy to solve and quick too so you can get back on the ride. My thyroid stuff came about from a weird Prolactin result infact. This (i think) is the hormone which produces breast milk but can also prevent ovulation in breastfeeding women which is why i had all the tests for thyroid.... are they testing this for you too? You must be drained of blood!! I think you should have a big piece of cheesecake to replenish a bit!   

Good luck Rachel   

Wardkal- im sorry about your lining situation. Bloomin bodies eh? I second kdb's list for building it up...hope next month is better   

Gribbie- good news so far... keep it up little follies!! 

Redberries... not too long to go now!   

Ceci- thank you   

xxx


----------



## Gribbie

Thanks everyone


----------



## redberries

Zoe Louise - Huge congrats on your scan.  So lovely to read your post.

Rachel - I share your pain on the 2WW!  It's not a lot of fun is it?  My OTD is 5th July (16 days after transfer), but I'm going to test this Weds (11 days after) with an early test.  I will have to prepare myself, and I know it's not wise but I think 16 days wait is too long!!

DWR - hope you are recovering okay from your op

Wardkal - I can't offer any words of wisdom on lining issues I'm afraid, but sending you lots of hugs anyway   .  It's not easy when you're all geared up for it to have to cancel, I feel for you.  

Gribbie - well done on a great first follie scan

Kdb - 8 vials of blood - wow!  Fingers crossed your results give you the reassurances you need.

AFM - I'm now 9 days past day 5 transfer and have a seriously bloated lower abdomen.  Have had this for 2 days, almost as if AF is coming, but it doesn't feel like that really, if you know what I mean.  Is this normal?  If it's a bad sign, please don't tell me! It feels like it's so bloated and I want to pee all the time.

Hello to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## kdb

LOL Zoe, yes I have had more than my fair share of the cheesecake!    Am having Prolactin done at the GP on Friday - it was ok 18 months ago (but then, so was my TSH!) so will see what it's up to now.  Due to holidays and whatnot we can't do IVF before Oct (well, maybe start d/r in Sept?  not sure??) so I have accepted that now and am not feeling so   .  When is your next ob / midwife appt?

Kaz - could be a long shot but do you have any sore joints, eg, hips or knees or back etc?  I read on FF about a women who'd twisted her shoulder whilst running (yes, her shoulder) many years ago, had osteopathy on it to realign everything, and then had a much improved lining.  Turns out the misalignment of everything was preventing full blood flow to her nether regions.  But - having said that - it's great that CRGH will go with the viagra: I'm sure it will work its magic     

Redberries - I've never had a BFP so please take this with a BIG grain of salt - but when I did IUI and had an HCG shot I know I felt 'different' for the 9-10 days that it was in my system.  Felt bloated and needed to pee a lot (in frequency, not in quantity) and abdomen felt quite tight / twinges when I peed.  Not sure whether you felt the same after the HCG trigger?  Am really hope this is a good sign for you!  Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AuntieM

Evening ladies

Back from bonny Scotland and trying to catch up so just a quick post for now, back for personals soon

*Sweetdreams* - oh honey, I am so sorry the cycle didnt work. Its so unfair. I hope you & DH are Ok, am thinking about you.  

*kdb* - sounds like you had a positive meeting with the endocrinologist, I hope you start feeling better soon hun. You asked a few pages back about tests I had done. My GP did:

Parietal Cell Autoantibodies
Mitochondrial Antibodies
Smooth muscle Antibodies
Antinuclear Antibodies
ACA Serum IGG anticardiolipins
ACA Serum IGM anticardiolipins
Prothrombin / clotting screening test
ESR (erythrocyte sedimentation rate)
Full bloods

All the above were ok apart from the Serum IGM which was a low positive at 10 and the GP suggested repeating this together with a lupus anticoagulant test.

CRGH have now suggested doing repeat ACA, together with Thrombophilia (Protein C, Protein S, Antithrombin 3 level, MTHFR mutation, Prothrombin mutation, Factor 5 Leiden, Beta Glyco protein 1) plus Antithyroid Antibodies, Tumour necrosis factor and karotyping.

I am waiting a call back from the GP to find out which tests the NHS will do (have blood test booked for Wed this wk) and which I will need CRGH to do. To be honest I found all this out 1 day before going on holiday so have had zero time to really look into it. I am also planning to speak to Dr A tomorrow to find out if I can start DR while we get the results back.

Not sure if this has helped or confuse you!!

AFM - had wonderfully relaxing time in Scotland, weather was* FAB* - lots of walking, cycling, swimming, rowing and general chillaxing and good break from all things IF. Had NO mobile signal which was a pain at first but I then LOVED it - was very liberating not to be checking phone and blackberry all day!! Both DH & I feel refreshed and ready to battle on, lots of luck and bubbles please!!!!

xx


----------



## DWR

Morning Ladies

To all the pregnant ladies - hope you are all doing ok and not suffering too much

Gribbie - Well done on your scan, stay positive and good luck for next scan
Ceci-bee - Good luck with this round

Redberries, RachelBW - Keep positive in your 2WW,    (redberries - good luck tomorrow if you do your preg test)

Kaz - I'm so sorry they have put your cycle on hold.  I have been through a laparoscopy, 3 fresh cycle egg collections and the hysteroscopy was the least invasive operation.  I had the opposite problem to you, on Day 3 my lining was too thick plus I've had 3 failed fresh cycles so that is why they decided to do a hysteroscopy for me.  Afterwards they show you pictures of your uterus and they send the womb lining (that they scrape out) off for biopsy (takes 2 wks for results).  I was dreading the operation because I was so ill after my last general, I wasn't really that focussed on the actual operation.  Don't actually know what the results of the biopsy will show - if anyone else has had the results, what do they show?  Kaz - if you have any other questions, don't hestitate to PM me.

AuntieM - Glad you had a good holiday, how lucky were you with the weather.  I have had a lot of the tests that you have listed.  Because we are unexplained infertility, I have spent quite a bit of time researching anything that may give us an answer (haven't come up with anything yet).  I managed to get the following on the NHS:

ACA (IgM & IgG) 
Thrombophilia screen included Protein C, Protein S, Antithrombin 3 level, DRVVT correction, KAOLIN Clotting Time, 
Factor 5 Leiden - in my area does not come under the Thrombophilia Screen although my doctor thought it was to start with.
Karyotyping - takes weeks to come back because they have look into the DNA, I was chasing it for weeks

Hope this is helpful but may be different in different PCTs.

kdb - good luck with your test tomorrow and good luck for next week when you get all the results, it must be so frustrating.

AFM - I am recovering well from the hysteroscopy.  Am D/R and finish the primolut tablets today and will then be waiting for my AF so I can have my baseline scan.  Has anyone else been on Primolut, how long did it take for your period to come after finishing the tablets?  Also did anyone else have the hysteroscopy as well as the primolut tablets?  I am wondering whether I will actually get a normal period because they scraped out most of it, any advise would be most welcome.

Well it seems to have stopped raining now so enjoy the sunshine again!!!

Take Care
DWR xx


----------



## redberries

Hi DWR

They say that you should get a period after Primolut within 3-4 days although some women take 7-10 days.  I took 6 days.  

Glad to hear you are recovering well.

RB xx


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,


Zoe...Sooo happy for you my dear. You must be over the moon. Lots of luck and happiness in your second trimester...I've heard it is a really nice time when you actually get to enjoy being pg.   


Kdb..I'm glad you're having some more tests, hopefully you'll have a more positive outcome.


DWR..Hope your AF comes soon...shouldn't be too long.


Auntie M...Glad you had a wonderful time in bonnie Scotland...it's really very beautiful.


Redberries...Bloating is a good sign. I have had it both times after ET with a BFP. Right now I look about 6 months pg and am only 6 weeks.


Kaz...so sorry about you tx. Hopefully they'll get to the bottom of it and you'll be able to start again asap.


AFM...feeling a lot better on the cystitis front but now feeling really faint and a bit nauseous...not that I'm complaining of course!! Went to Brighton on Saturday to look at houses...and had a lovely afternoon on the beach with friends. Hope to move down there if everything goes according to plan.


Kate, Ceci, Molly, and everyone else lots of love and hugs    




Polly x


----------



## sweetdreams73

kdb -    , really hope that the more tests get to the bottom of it all    

gribbie -       for your follies for EC

rachel - hope 2ww going quick     and      for OTD

ceci-bee -      that this is your cycle hon, good luck for your scan on Sunday, hope your follies and lining are all great    xx

zoelouise - so very happy for you hon, thats fantastic news. Take care of you and your beautiful bump lots of    

DWR - doing you an AF dance     

redberries - hope 2ww going quick hon    and      for your OTD

Kaz - so so sorry your TX had to be cancelled sending you lots of     .  As for lining issues, I have trouble with my lining being too thin, so I was told to take aspirin 75mg once a day from day 3 when start stimming and I did and my last cycle my lining was the very best its ever been at 8.7mm (usually 6 something).. xx

Hello to everyone else hope you are all ok lots of    

AFM - AF arrived on Sunday in great force, went to clinic today for my day 3 scan to start our next lot of dIUI TX and to start my gonal-f injections. Lining great but 6 x huge cysts in my ovaries..... so my TX has had to be cancelled for July - on primolut for 21 x days and then back to clinic end July/Beg Aug when AF shows up....ahhh.........so so fed up and frustrated        , just cant believe that everything is all against us... feel like its never going to happen   .  I asked if the cysts were because of me over stimming last TX cycle and produced 8 x follies instead of the required 2/3 for IUI and Dr said yes more than likely... my 2 x main follies ovulated and the other 6 x grew and developed into cysts.... explains why I didn't get pregnant then.. But makes me even more fed up as the clinic gave me higher dose of gonal-f this cycle and I ended up over stimming and last cycle was fine on 150ml and I ended up pregnant... ahh...   

sweetdreamsxxxxxx


----------



## sweetdreams73

sorry girls me again.... just when I didn't think my day could get any worse, just had an email from my ex boyfriend inviting me to his daughters christening ahh...... like I need my nose rubbed in it by my fertilie ex


----------



## DWR

Sweet dreams - I'm so sorry to hear you are having a terrible day, sorry that treatment is delayed, just so frustrating. Sending you    , and as for your ex-boyfriend 

Thanks for all your good wishes and thanks Redberries for your comment, hope your bloating isn't bothering you too much

xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Oh Sweetdreams  Im so sorry for all this rubbishness. Life can be so crap to the best people... im surprised too that the Docs didnt learn from the successful cycle and give you a similar dose of stimms  I guess it is all about perfecting _every _aspect of your body so that your BFP stays and you can have confidence when it happens again. Try to think of it as tweaking to perfection, although it must be so, so hard trying to stay positive  Oh and dont worry about ex boyf- his baby obviously isnt as cute as yours _will_ be and..... he smells 

Lots of love from me anyway, i think kdb(is it you?) might have some cyst advice... focus on getting rid of them maybe to feel more proa-active?? Z


----------



## ceci.bee

Sweetdreams have replied to you on another thread but just wanted to post more      and hope your body sorts it self out this month hun, and am around if you want a chat
lots of love
C


----------



## wardkal

Sweetdreams - sorry to hear you're having such a rubbish day. I was surprised how gutted I was to have my cycle cancelled so I know exactly how you feel. I don't have any advice re the cysts I'm afraid, but I hope this will all help to build a full picture so next time they can get the stimms just right.

I think you should give the christening a miss if you don't feel up to it. I had to pass on a recent family christening invitation for the same reason, just said I was busy & couldn't make it. Felt a bit bad but I've been to their previous two children's christenings & I'm sure I wasn't missed!

Thanks for the advice re asprin, I'll ask Dr Kazi about it when I see her on Friday.

Take care & spoil yourself - if it wasn't so hot I'd suggest a cuppa & Kit Kat which since I've practically given up the booze is about as exciting as it gets in the treat world for me!

Kaz xx


----------



## Lollypop72

Jenny,

I'm so sorry you've had another cancelled tx. Life is being pretty unfair to you at the moment. If I was you I would just blow your ex out on the christening front...just say you already have plans. I know that doesn't make it any easier...you must feel gutted. Sometimes life can be really rubbish.  

Thinking of you.

Poll x


----------



## dolphin17

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been quiet for ages, I was busy studying for an exam and then we've been away the last couple of weeks on holiday.  I won't attempt personals tonight as there are so many pages for me to catch up on, but I promise I will (again!!) try keep up now.  AFM, looks like tx is finally starting, I called the clinic yesterday and I'm going in on Thursday and Friday for OST - so maybe I will see some of you there?

Love Dolphin

PS Sweetdreams have seen your last posts and sending you a big    , really hope next month all goes ahead ok - and maybe our paths will cross now at clinic


----------



## molly097

just a quickie from me. 

redberries did you call the clinic? I had this before on my fresh cycle and it can be a good sign. But I would call and ask as they may monitor the bloating. 

sd - sorry to hear things are on hold. 

Polly how is the wait for 6 weeks treating you?

Kate - this wait to 12 weeks is tough! I am in for my nuchal and 12 week scan Monday week! Anymore symptoms happening for you? Mine our pretty static now, although I do see the signs of a growing bump, but more in the evening than anything else. Although had a bit of tummy before so hard to know!

x


----------



## Zoelouise

Hi Dolphin  nice to hear fro you again! Glad youre starting tx again now, good luck!

Molly- i know. _So_ hard waiting for the 12 week scan.... Not too long to go though... my tummy is bigger in the evening too by which point ive regretted squeezing into my trousers- i guess things sag down a bit due to gravity and then tuck back in at night 

Redberries       for the up-coming test hun, everything crossed for you

Hope youre ok sweetdreams today. Thinking of you 

afm.. 13 weeks today


----------



## redberries

Hello to Dophin & to everyone else today!

Just a quick one to say I'm going to test tomorrow morning.  I also go on to another forum where there are loads of IVFers who all think 16 days post a day 5 blast transfer seems really really long.  The advice from other clinics (and Zita West's book) says 14-16 days post collection, so I'm going to go for it tomorrow.  That will be 12 days past day 5 transfer, I got to believe if I was pregnant it will show up.  It's scarey though - months of preparation for this one little moment with a pee stick!  Yikes!!


----------



## livity k

Good luck tomorrow Redberries,      for two lines!! 

Kate xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Redberries my OTD after blast FET at Cornell in NYC (one of the world's best clinics) and had 10 days from transfer to OTD - agree 16 is long but think they really want to be sure that it is pos rather than transient chem. Good luck for testing tommorrow            
xx


----------



## Gribbie

Fingers crossed redberries   

Second scan today - 7 good follicles on each side (10-12mm on right and 12-17mm on the  left).  Is that fairly normal?  I'm not 100% sure what to expect.  I saw my AMH and FSH too while I was counting my follicles - AMH 5.0 and FSH 51 - is that good/bad/ok?


----------



## redberries

Hi Gribbie - well done on your second scan.  I can't offer too much insight I'm afraid as I'm blissfully ignorant about these things!  Although I do think 7 follies each side and the sizes sounds pretty good to me.  Good luck for the rest of the week!

Thanks for your comments Kate, Ceci Bee and Gribbe. Ceci Bee - what is transient chem?  Is it to do with HGC still in your system or something?


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girls,


Dolphin...welcome back. Good luck with your new tx!


Redberries...Transient chem = chemical pregnancy. The pregnyl can linger in your system for up to 14 days and can result in a false  positive if you test too early. I tested on days 13 and 14 past transfer just to make sure I didn't get a false positive, but lots of people test earlier. Good luck     .


Molly...hanging in there...have my scan a week today...I'm so nervous but trying not to think about it too much. Bloated and feeling a bit sick. Funny you should say you're bigger in the evening - me too. Some mornings I wake up and think Oh no...the bump has gone but as the day goes on I look more and more like a beached whale!   Got everything crossed for your 12 week & nuchal...fingers crossed for an all clear  . How was your holiday?


Gribbie...don't know much about it but FSH seems rather high? Well done on the follie count though they sound like they are ripening nicely.


Kate...How're you doing hon?


Ceci...How is your tx going? When is your DIUI due?


SD...Thinking of you x


Love to all


Px


----------



## kdb

Redberries...


----------



## Zoelouise

Redberries    i tested 12dp5dt and saw those two wonderful lines, really hope you do too    

Gribbie- not completely sure    but dont think your numbers can be right...??    AMH should be up to about 29 (prob not 29 unless youre 16 years old though!) and FSH should be between 4 and 16ish?? (you want it low i think!) Im sure some of the other girls should be better informed than me on this though and it might depend what units they are measuring in.... GREAT follies though! Come on juicy eggies!   

Zxxx


----------



## Gribbie

I might have misread - I'll check the numbers again on Friday


----------



## livity k

Just to say if you have PCOS AMH can be a lot higher, mine was 130 two years ago! I think they were scared of giving me drugs in case I exploded! 

Gribbie, your follies sound great- fingers crossed they keep growing nicely...have you found the Brunswick centre yet- its at the bottom of Judd st- reccommend it for whiling away the hours

Lollypop- good luck holding on for the scan- I'm impressed you have a bump already- I can't really see anything yet- although am a size 16 so have a bit of a tum already   

Hi Dolphin- good luck for this cycle, here's to a brother or sis for your gorgeous boy!

Jenny- what a complete      about those cysts- so unfair and annoying- I'm wiling the primolut on to calm them down, 

Ceci are you coming up to scan time? good luck- have absolutely everything crossed that this is your cycle,    

Molly- I have my scan on the 16th- five days after you- where are you having yours, I'm at St Thomas's 

I'm 10 weeks today and having an anxious day- just want to know things are still progressing, 

Auntie M glad you ahd a great holiday- am sending you loads of PMA and   for  a great summer, 

Wardkal, really hope you have a good follow up on friday and they have some good answers for you re lining, 

DWR- I always got my period about 3-4 days after stopping primolut, good luck, 

KDB- hope you get some tests back soon and your thyroid levels are correcting,   

Redberries, again thinking of you for tomorrow, 

love to all

kate xxx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Jenny ~ Sorry you have a delay on tx...how annoying. Hopefully time will fly by, hope you are ok hon.

Molly ~ I bet you had a lovely time away...not long til you get to see bubs again.

Kate ~ How you feeling? 10 wks already....not long for you either til you see bubs again.

Polly ~ Hey u, how you feeling?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Well I'm still watching the tennis and loving it...can't believe Federa just went out!!
Had a scan today and both boys growing well. I'm booked in for a sweep next monday and then I go in wed nite to be induced!! Scary stuff.....I think I've been in denial up until now. We've had all their stuff ready for so long but can't belive that next week I will be a mummy to 2 little boys!!

Love to all
CC.x


----------



## livity k

That is a seriously strange thought Mrs CC- one of my friends says she can't make any link between the bump she had and her little boy- she says its like they are non connected events! 

I was also shocked by Federer losing but did think the other guy had a really lovely smile- fell for him a little bit! 

Good luck with your last week of bumpdom- rest rest rest! 

Kate x


----------



## Gribbie

Thanks Kate - yes I've been shopping there a good few times now - lovely little shopping centre


----------



## redberries

Morning ladies

Just a quick one to say that I tested this morning, and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I did another test straight after just to make sure, and again the same.  Both times it was a really strong line.  I worked out it's 19 days since my pregnyl shot so I'm sure it's genuine.  Obviously now got to test again on the date CRGH told me to (4 days time) then call for a blood test.

I honestly never thought this day would come having seen nothing but negative tests for years!  I feel bloated as anything and tired like a zombie though!!  

xxx


----------



## livity k

Congrats! Enjoy today with a great big smile on your face, 

lots of love 

Kate xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## redberries

Thanks Kate - I'm loving all the icons!  Brilliant!  I haven't quite worked out how to do all those yet!!

xx


----------



## DWR

Redberries 

Congratulations on your    , that is great news, so happy for you.
   

So exciting,   for 4 days time, but doesn't sound like you need it.

Mrs CC - Good luck for next Monday
Hi to everyone else. Hope you are still enjoying the sunny weather.

DWR xx


----------



## marmo

Brilliant news Redberries! Congratulations!!!
The not so good news is that the bloating and tiredness will hang around for another couple of months but all for a good cause!!


----------



## wardkal

Congratulations Redberries, that's wonderful news!

The sun is shining & you have your lovely BFP - yay  

Kaz xx


----------



## redberries

thanks so much ladies.  Does anyone know how they work out how far pregnant you are?  I'm so ignorant on this stuff!  Zita West's book says that you take it fromt the date of your last period, so for me that would be May 29th.  So does that mean technically I'm 4 weeks pregnant?  That doesn't seem right somehow!  When do CRGH do a first scan - is it 6 weeks?

xx


----------



## rachelbw

Morning ladies

Redberrys     well done hunny you must be so happy   

Gribble Fab follies chick   

SD so sorry for the delay next time ask for the same level of gonal f to make sure  i was on 300 gonal and my follies went a bit wild 3 at 22 2 at 17 and 2 at 14 and they only want 3 for iui did not have that many on my ivf. good luck with you next tx   

Wardcal   

Welcome back to the rollercoaster Dolphin good luck with your tx  

Ladies with bumps already hope your all ok    good luck to Mrs CC try and get lots of sleep before babies come  

AFM welll only day 6 and going   have usually started testing by now  and getting frantic that its a bfn but will try and wait better said than done though feel nothing my tummy is bloated but that is from the cyclogest had the same on my ivf s. Going to pop into town before work i think to get some holiday clothes 2 weeks till my hols try and focus on that instead of OTD 

Take care my fellow CRGRs 

RachelBW


----------



## redberries

Thanks RachelBW - I know it's not easy on the dreaded 2WW but best to wait a bit longer, and keep thinking positively.  Sending you lots of positive baby vibes


----------



## Lollypop72

Hello Ladies
Redberries...Congratulations!!!         I'm so happy for you! I'm sure you could call the clinic for bloods tomorrow... you don't have to wait til day 16. I've always gone in on day 14 and it's been fine.



Mrs CC...Less than a week til you meet your boys! How exciting! Take care and put your feet up...you might never get the chance again   


Rachel...Hang on in there and try to relax. It helps to keep busy while you are on the 2WW to keep your mind off it.


Love and hugs to everybody else     


Polly x


----------



## Zoelouise

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! Brilliant news Redberries! Another CRGH success       Im so pleased for you    You can put your date of egg collection into the due date calculator on this site and it will work it out for you (based on an average 28 day cycle)... 4 weeks sounds about right! My first scan wasnt until 8 weeks but they try to wait till minimum 6.5 weeks to be sure of a heartbeat. Enjoy relishing in today before the next excruciating big ol' wait!!   

Rachel        dont do it girl!! lock away your peesticks!!   

Marmo- hi    14 weeks tomorrow?? wow! How are you feeling?

Mrs CC- bet you cant wait till monday      im already dying to hold my baby    (smiling with tears!) good luck!!


Love and    to everyone else Zxxx


----------



## marmo

Hi Zoe, 14 weeks tomorrow! Feeling good! Way less tired and the nausea is almost gone, wish the bloating would go though!! I had a bit of a paunch to start with but yesterday I truly looked 6 months, bit better today . A girl a work rubbed my tummy and I was so uncomfortable, all I could think was that's fat and gas not a baby...not to mention when did it become ok to touch my stomach! I think I won't mind when it's actually baby but not yet!!

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## Mrs.CC

Yey Redberries.....congratulations thats such fab news, you won't be able to keep that smile off your face.
I always worked out how far gone I was by the due date calculater on here. So do that cos then it tells you whats happening at that time of pg.

Hi everyone else, thanks for all your good luck messages.

Love to all
CC.x


----------



## kdb

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG Redberries!!!!!!!!

         

​


----------



## AuntieM

redberries - *YAY* honey!!!! - great news, good luck with the bloods and wishing you happy & healthy pregnancy.

Mrs CC *- **WOW**!! - *cant believe you are meeting your 2 little   next week, so exciting!! Hope it all goes really smoothly for you all - cant wait to hear all about it. xxx

Rachelbw - please stay away from those pesky peesticks for a few more days.    coming your way!! Good luck honey. x

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all making the most of the wonderful weather!!

AFM - Finally have a plan here! Have had a pretty frustrating time trying to sort out the blood tests I need to investigate why I had a low positive result on one of the autoimmunes my GP did back in April. To cut a *VERY* long story short, my GP wont do pretty much all the tests which CRGH have recommended, so we have bitten the bullet and are having them done at CRGH on Monday. Dr A is happy for me to start downregging while we wait for results - longest takes 3 wks so YAY I start downregging on Monday for our FET cycle - AT LAST!! Seems like a flipping age since the ectopic and am seriously relieved to be going again and getting re-united with our frosties! Fingers crossed all the blood tests come back ok, might need some meds tweaking if not.

Off camping this weekend (praying for lots of  ) so catch you all next week, have great weekends CRGHers!!

x


----------



## Gribbie

Congratulations redberries     what fantastic news!

Great news you can start things moving again AuntieM   

One of my chickens has hatched an egg at home so I've got a baby chick waiting there for me to play with    I hope it's a good omen   Next scan tomorrow - they have upped my drugs (2 powders and 150 gonal f tonight) so hopefully they will be happy with the growth tomorrow and I'll be in for egg collection on Monday.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## ceci.bee

Redberries so much congrats on your BFP!!! yay!!! that is great news hun

MummyP so pleased you can get going again that is fab

Gribbie enjoy your chick sounds gorgeous they are so fluffy and hope it brings out your inner mummy hen!  

just a quickie as am at work but scan on sunday to check follies.........hoping i haven't overshot...............

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Gribbie

Good scan today - 10 eggs over 14mm and about 10 or so between 10mm-14mm - a fair few smaller ones too!  Should be on for egg collection on monday - just waiting for the phone call to confirm.  Got lots and lots of drugs today - some to inject, some to swallow and some...well you don't want to know!     

ceci.bee - I hope you get a good scan on Sunday.

The chick is so sweet - only one hatched from 6 eggs - but it only takes one


----------



## Mrs.CC

Gribbie ~ Maybe your 1 little chicklet is a really good sign! Sounds like you had a great scan, good luck for Monday.

Ceci ~ Good luck for scan on Sunday.

CC.x


----------



## Gribbie

Thanks CC - I think it's a good sign too    Just had a call to say to come in for an extra scan tomorrow - they are debating doing the egg collection on Tuesday instead of Monday.


----------



## Mrs.CC

Well that all sounds good Gribbie, sounds like you're gonna have a fab number of eggs. You're right though it only takes one good one!!
CC.x


----------



## livity k

Ceci, good luck for the scan and Gribbie too, hope those eggs keep growing nicely, 

Have a lovely weekend all, Mrs CC- last child free weekend!! 

Kate x


----------



## Gribbie

It is looking good isn't it - we want lots of eggs because I'm having PGD so a fair few of the embreos will have my dodgy gene so can't be used.


----------



## ceci.bee

Just wanted to come on here to say a FF of mine, Aunty Betty, who posts here occasionally and is having tx at CRGH got a BFP today with FET!!! 
xx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Yey Aunty Betty...congratulations, that's fantastic news.
CC.x


----------



## Bella6

Hi everyone

Wow. So many BFPs and lovely scan news, I can't keep up. Redberries, huge congrats on your BFP. And everyone else!

Gribble, all the best for EC, sounds like you're doing fantastically well. 

Mrs CC, good luck for d-day and enjoy the Wimbledon final!

AFM - on the joyful 2ww now. It's been a bit up and down. We were so surprised to get ten good eggs and seven fertilised, but finally only two made it to day five and didn't reach blast stage. We had one morula and one pre-morula put back. Not feeling very hopeful, although I've seen some good news stories from day 5 morula transfers on the boards. Any more very welcome...

Take care everyone,
bx


----------



## wardkal

Hi girls - hope you're all well & ready for the weekend, forecast looks quite good for London  

Mrs CC - wishing you all the best for the big day, will be watching this space for news of your new arrivals.

Bella - hope you can take it easy on your 2ww, fingers crossed.
Gribbie - good follicle numbers! sounds very promising  

RachelBW - hope your holiday shopping trip was a success & that you're managing to stay away from those pee sticks til OTD?!

AuntieM - it's a lovely weekend for camping, enjoy! Good luck for your downregging.

Ceci.bee - good luck for your scan on Sunday, hope it goes well.

Zoe, Kate, Polly, Redberries, Marmo, Molly - hope all's well with your little crgh beans/beanettes.

Hello to everyone else, DVR, KDB, Sweetdreams & anyone I've missed. 

AFM - had our follow up with Dr Kazi after our natural cycle was abandoned due to my thin uterine lining. She has suggested doing what I'd hoped she would - try again next month with asprin & possibly viagra to help thicken up the lining & start me on the indomethicin a day earlier to postpone ovulation. See how that goes & if still a lining issue I'll have the hysteroscopy (scrape & biopsy) to see if that beings anything up. Pleased with that approach, feels like they're trying to get a really full picture of me & my defective reproductive system   so they can tailor my treatment accordingly.

Happy weekends girls,
Kaz xx


----------



## rachelbw

evening ladies 

Kaz-That is really good new hun asprin is v good for lining good luck   FC all goes well for you

Auntie M enjoy you weekend chick looks like a nice weekend for it   

Gribble well done good number of eggies  

SD   

Bella congrats and welcome to the   of the 2ww

Redberrys are you still on   bet you are 

Congrats Auntie Betty  

Kate ZL polly Mrs cc  Marmo Molly sorry if i missed any more pg crgrs so many now hope you are all chillin out   being treated like princesses   

AFM day 7 today soooo want to test but know it is way to soon but i feel nothing i want a sign that i am 3rd time lucky    

have a good weekend ladies take care 

RachelBW


----------



## Shelly_

Hi, would you mind if I joined your group? I'm just starting my very first cycle of IVF at CRGH - have just finished down regulation and had my baseline scan yesterday. Found it all a little overwhelming - they found a small cyst and I had to wait until the end of the day for them to call me and tell me that it was ok to go ahead. Luckily, I'm starting my stimulation injections later tonight (if I can remember what to do with what - I was in a total daze at the nurse took me through everything!).

I'm not sure what to expect from IVF, and am trying so hard to stay positive but not to get my hopes us too much as I know we may well have a long way to go. We've only been trying to conceive for 18 months, which I know really isn't that long - it just seems really difficult sometimes and hard to think about anything else. However, I have been following your thread for a while and you all seem so encouraging of each other and your posts are really uplifting.


----------



## wardkal

Hi Shelly & welcome!

I'm fairly new to this thread as well but have quickly discovered that it really is a wonderful place full of lovely ladies who are going through the same things as you & know how it feels to have fertility issues & be in what is sometimes quite a lonely place.

What i like most about it is if you have a question that you think is 'silly' or you forgot to ask at the clinic, the girls here are always around with advice & reassurance. 

Good luck with your injections - I haven't had to do any myself yet (am on natural cycle) but I'm sure after the first few goes they will be second nature.

Take care
Kaz xx


----------



## Gribbie

Welcome Shelly - I'm on my first go too and only a week or so ahead of you so any questions you have just shout.  There is a lot to remember when you get started.  I hope your jabs went ok last night   

Wardkal - glad you had a positive meeting,  hope all goes well.

Bella6 & rachelbw -     

Aunty Betty - congratulations, what fab news!


----------



## Auntie Betty

Hi ladies,  your CRGH lurker here!!!

Thank you Ceci for posting my news (still cannot believe this might possibly be happening!) - was going to pop on here today anyway as I wanted to ask Redberries (congrats too by the way!!) if you are waiting until day 16 to go for bloods or if you are going in earlier??  Don't you just love the eternity of a CRGH 2ww!!!!

Also wanted to ask the CRGH'ers - is it just one lot of bloods we have done and then wait a couple of weeks for a scan.  Some of the girls on the male factor thread seem to have bloods every fews days at the beginning.

Livityk - can't remember if I have already congratulated you or not - but belated congrats - I have been keeping an eye on your progress!!!

     to everyone having treatment at the moment 

x x


----------



## kdb

Congrats Auntie Betty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         I think Polly posted the other day that she had bloods done on day 14?

Welcome Shelly   

Kaz, fab that you have a plan.  Am sure the aspirin and viagra will make all the difference!

Bella, good luck for your little morulas - hope they are nestling in xoxo      

Hi and happy weekend to the other fab CRGHers   

Off to a friend's place this afternoon for a birthday bbq    Made a carrot cake for her last night, and am going to indulge in a sneaky Pimm's (or two).

Hope you all have a lovely Saturday


----------



## sweetdreams73

Redberries - sorry its a bit late, but congratulations on your    ,    fab news so happy for you   


auntybetty - congratulations to you too hon on your      so so happy for you, such great news xxx


----------



## MummyP

Good evening ladies 

This is going to be brief 

Mrs CC - Wishing you all the best for tomorrow, I'm so excited for you   , can't wait to read your names 

Redberries - Fantastic news, yaaaayyy    

Aunty Betty - Yaaaayyyy, huge congrats    

Wishing and sending   to all 

I have got to catch up on some sleep, my 4 x 8pm finishes at work this week and 6am wake up calls by my DS, is soooo not conducive









Nite Mummy P x


----------



## ceci.bee

HI everyone 

just a quickie as was in the clinic today for scan - have one dominant follie 10mm on day 11 - seems a bit small and have to be scanned every 48 hours until big enough to trigger - please send me growing follie vibes  

lots of love to all
C


----------



## MummyP

ceci.bee -         come on you follies


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks MummyP  

sorry betty if I stole your thunder.................


----------



## wardkal

Hi Ceci.bee

Just sending you some positive vibes for your follie - hoping it grows big & strong before your next scan. Wishing you all the best.



Kaz xx


----------



## ceci.bee

thanks kaz   you are v sweet    love the CRGHers you are all lovely  
C


----------



## DWR

Ceci-bee - Sending you     for your follicle to grow

Aunty Betty - Many Congratulations on your BFP, that is great news.

Mrs CC - Good luck wit the sweep tomorrow, bet you cannot wait to meet your babies., Will be thinking of you.

Gribbie - Have you heard whether your E.C is Mon or Tues yet?  Good luck if it ends up being tomorrow.

Kaz - So pleased to see you have  a plan of attack now.  Good luck with this.

AuntieM - Glad you have a plan now, good luck for tomorrow with bloods and starting your D/R.  Hope you have enjoyed your camping, probably had great weather.

Bella - Best of luck on the 2WW, stay positive

RachelBW - Stay positive, you are now half way through so hang in there.

Shelley - Welcome to the CRGHers!!!  I am actually 2 days behind you as I start my stimming injections tonight.  However this is my 4th IVF round (1st at CRGH) so any questions, I may be able to help and we will be going through this at the same time.

Hi to everyone else, hope you have enjoyed your weekends.

AFM - Well had a baseline scan on Friday (Day 1 of cycle) and they told me my womb lining was too thick, but went back today and it was ok, so am allowed to start stimming tonight.  Was worried they would cancel my cycle but now I am on the rollercoaster again!!  Wish me luck and send me bubbles for the injections!!  My DH does them because I still cannot bring myself to inject me   So we have just enjoyed a nice Roast Beef before the injections begin!!

Anyway, enjoy your evenings.
DWR xxx


----------



## wardkal

Hi DWR

Glad to hear you got the go ahead to start your injections, hope the first one went ok & wishing you all the best. Let's hope this is your time to get a lovely BFP  

Kaz xx


----------



## Shelly_

Hi Ceci Bee, sending you lots and lots of positive vibes for your follicle    .

DWR - hope your injections are ok, well done on getting DH to give them!  What made you choose CRGH this time? I'm finding them pretty good, although I don't really have anything to compare to. They have me on daily bloods / scans right up until EC. It seems quite excessive and is going to cause havoc at work (I haven't told them about IVF, so not sure what excuses I can come up with for being late each day!!). However, CRGH seem to think I need this level of monitoring because its my first IVF attempt. I'm a little worried it is something more than that, but so far so good. Maybe I'll see you in the waiting room!!

Redberries, Aunty Betty, huge congrats on your BFP    

Mummy P, try and get some sleep. Work can wait!!!!


----------



## Gribbie

Sending growth vibes to ceci-bee   

Great news DWR - nice to get going.

I'm in tomorrow getting my eggs hoovered out - scan on Saturday showed 11 over 14mm, 4 at 10-14mm and 9 slightly smaller ones!!!  It's great news as we need lots of eggs to try and get some without the genetic problem.


----------



## kdb

Hi Shelly - when (if?!!!) I eventually get to do IVF    I will also be having daily bloods done during stimms like you, and a scan every other day.  This is to ensure you don't overstimm, and I would say it's because you are young and probably have a good AMH level.  Good luck!

Woo hooo Gribbs!!!      for you and your team of eggs tomorrow          xoxox


----------



## Gribbie

Thanks kdb   

Shelly - it's my first time too and I've had scans/bloods on most days - I was in on days 1, 4, 5, 6, 7*, 9*, 10, 11* & 12* (the ones with *'s were scan and bloods, the rest were bloods only).  10 and 12 were extra ones booked to tweak my drug levels but the rest were scheduled in from the beginning.


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 

Shelly- welcome good luck with your tx, I think if I were you I would consider telling someone at work, as, great as CRGH are, timekeeping on busy days is not their strong point and particularly on the days you are having scan then bloods it can take a while, at the end of the day it might be less stressful if key people understood, I found sometimes it could take most of the morning, I agree with KDB though they will be monitoring you closely to understand you and your bodies response, it is particularly key if you are in any danger of overstimulating, but they do a really good job of keeping an eye on you. 

Gribbie, good luck for egg collection, fertilisation and the PGD- will be thinking of you lots over the next few days! 

Ceci - willing your follie on- grow egg grow, 

DWR- hope first lot of jabs went well, 

Mummy P- hope you manage more sleep this week!- how is the sickness?

Molly,Zoe, Marmo, Polly- hope all good with you, 

KDB- how's things- have they come up with any more answers for you?

Rachel good luck holding off the pee sticks, 

Mrs CC- all the best for an amazing week, 

Jenny- sending those cysts reducing vibes, 


Things are fine with me, am nervously reducing drugs and trying to trust my body to do its stuff, but I feel fine and all seems ok, less than 2 weeks to the 12 week scan... time is both rushing and dragging, 

Big hugs to anyone I've forgotten, 

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Evening girls,

Gribbie ~ Good luck for ec tomorrow, I hope it all goes smoothly and you get plenty of eggs to chose from.

DWR ~ Hope the jabs go ok tonight.

Ceci ~ Loads of positive follicle growing vibes being sent your way hon.

Shelley ~ Welcome to the thread, I wouldn't worry about having to go in for bloods and scans everyday...I would see this as a positive thing that they want to monitor you closely. It's a good thing, they will know exactly how you are doing at all times. I know it can be hard with the whole work thing, especially as the hosp are often running late but your tx has to come first so you have to try and stay positive and calm and not get stressed....ha ha I know easier said than done. Is there no one you can tell at work? It might make things easier for you. Good luck with it all, any questions just ask us. I was rubbish when I was having tx, they would tell me something at crgh that I didn't understand and instead of asking them I would come home and ask the girls on here!! In fact I got most of my ivf/icsi info from this site!!

Hi to everyone else.
Thanks for all your good luck wishes, I've got my sweep tomorrow and I'm living in hope that it will start things off before I have to go in on Wed to be induced....but we will see. I'm so looking forward to meeting my little boys now.

Just seen your post Kate, glad you're feeling ok...wow only 2wks til 12wk scan...I'm so excited for you.

Love and luck to all,
CC.x


----------



## Zoelouise

Morning everyone   

Im a bit behind so forgive me if i miss anyone out   

Ceci- Go follie! Growing energies from me to you       

Hello Shelly and welcome    I made a wall chart with all the drugs and doses and scans marked onit- made me feel a bit more in control and helped me see the end of different stages to get me through it. Try not to be afraid... this will probably give you your long awaited baby   keep up the positive thinking! We are all here for you too    I really think you should tell some one at work (your manager?) because you will have enough to worry about and it helps to have the all round IVF excuse for appointments, late days, funny moods etc!!   

Mrs CC- good luck with the sweep.... come on babies! 

MummyP, Kate, Marmo, Molly, Polly, redberries and the other   pg ladies... hope youre all happy and not too anxious like silly ol' me    gosh those 12 week scans are coming up quick! 

Good luck to the stimmers      come on follies! Some nice juicy eggies please!! Especial    to Gribbie for a good crop   

Aunty Betty yay!    Great news    I just had one lot of bloods and then a scan at 8 weeks but i know they do things differently at other clinics with more HCG level monitoring... 

Rachel- hang in there! Half way       

kdb    hope you get some results soon hun


Nothing to report from me really... starting to plan my long awaited holiday with bump (its little but def there now!) and DH... ages to wait till next midwife appointment and even longer till i see my chicklet again    the waiting goes on and on and on...!! Still have a big cheesy grin on my face all the time though


----------



## redberries

Hi ladies.  Just a very quick one from me today as I wanted to answer Aunty Betty's question to me..

Aunty Betty... I am going in for blood test tomorrow which will be 16 days post embryo transfer, as they suggest for the test (although I got BFP on Thursday last week).  Huge congrats on your BFP too!!!!      Marvelous news!!!!  

I'll post more personals later, sorry I've not been keeping up over the weekend as have had a house full of visitors!  Love to everyone though

xxxx


----------



## molly097

Hi All,

Back from my hols, had a nice time despite a few dramas - bad cold, sun stroke, and then somebody bumped into
the back of our car so got a scan done and everything was fine still!

redberries and Auntie B - so happy to hear your great news, super!

Mrs CC good luck for Weds cant wait to hear how you get on. 

Polly good luck for the 6 weeker. 

Kate how are things with you babe?

Im ok - desperate to have the 12 week scan next Monday. I am obsessed about the size of the embryo/foetos. In 
Spain when I had the scan the Dr said everything was all good. But I remembered reading off Dr Google that the embryo
should be 4cm at 11 weeks and I was only 3.1cm 2 days before 11 weeks, so Ive started worrying. It was the perfect size
on my last scan. IM sure it will be totally fine, but the worry never stops. 

Mol x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hello Ladies,

Shelly... Welcome. This is a lovely thread and I'm sure you will find all the support you need right here. Good luck  

Molly...Right there with you hon. I am worried sick about scan on wednesday... but probably won't feel ok until they are about 21 (yrs old!). Hope everything goes swimmingly on Monday and you get the all clear.   

Aunt Betty...CONGRATULATIONS    so happy for you. I had bloods on day 14 both times and then had again at 6+ week scan.

Gribbie....Good luck for EC hope you get loads of lovely eggs.
Ceci..   Grow follies grow!!!

Mrs CC...Bet you can't wait to meet your boys. Lots of love to you and your future family  

Jenny...Hope you're ok hon  
Kate, Kaz, Redberries, ZL, Kdb, DWR, Mummy P, Auntie M and everyone else..big hugs  

AFM...Very nervous about scan on Wednesday but trying not to think about it. I used to be really good at reading my body signs but with all the hormones I don't know if it's me or the drugs! Oh well there is nothing I can do so I may as well chill out!

Take Care x


Polly


----------



## AuntieM

Hi ladies

Auntie Betty - woop woop woop for your BFP. So pleased to see this for you. Also gives me lots of hope for our FET coming up, CRGH seem to be doing very well at the moment.

Gribbie - good luck with your "hoovering" tomorrow. Watch out for nurse Rita if she's there - bit of a character who rules the ward, but I found her good fun!

Shelly -  and welcome to the thread. I agree with the other ladies that if you can tell work, it might take some of the stress out of coming up with reasons for being late and extra stress is the very last thing you need during IVF. I told my boss right at the start and it helps loads knowing that I can pop over to CRGH and not have to explain my absences. GOOD LUCK for everything honey. xx

Molly & Lollypop - ooooodles of luck for your scans, the waits are horrible arent they. Sure it will all be worth it. xxxx

Sweetdreams - hope you are doing ok. So sorry you have been delayed for your next cycle, its so frustrating isnt it? But I guess you have to be in tiptop condition for your next go and it'll come around quickly I am sure - this lovely weather helps ease things along a little doesnt it?

redberries - good luck for your bloods tomorrow hun  

ceci - heres some growing vibes for your follie                                     

rachelbw - how you doing hun? Thinking of you.

kdb - how are you? Any cupcake contests coming up for you!?

Gelatogirl - how are you? Hope all is ok. xx

Big hi to everyone else.     

AFM - had bloods taken for all my extra tests today and worked out provisional dates with the nurse - looking like early/mid August for the little frosties















to come home - *woopwoop*!! And started downregging today - *woopwoopwoop*. FINALLY its started, feels really good to be on the way again. Forgotten how busy it is at crgh - even at 915 was bursting!!


----------



## Gribbie

Well they got 20 eggs!  Out of those 20 15 were usable and 11 have fertilised.      I feel a little tender today so am having a lazy day at home.  I met nurse Rita - she's a sweetie but slightly fierce!


----------



## rachelbw

Hello Ladies

Auntie M woop woop wont be long sweetie and your frosties will be home  

Gribble well done on your bumper crop just chill out today hun  

Molly and polly good luck with your scans its so exciting  

shelly hello and welcome to an amazing thread   

ceci- follie growing vibes coming your way       

Kate 2 weeks till you see your little beanie   

Red how are you hunnie has it sunk in yet good luck with your bloods   

Mrs C any sign of the little ones yet  

all other lovely cgers hope your all ok and enjoying the weather

AFM well i tested i cant help it i am a cerial tester i am day 12dpo and it was a - so i am on a bit of a downer now you would think that i would have learned my lesson by now but hey ho thats me 

take care 

Rachel bw


----------



## DWR

Morning Ladies,

Rachel - So sorry to hear your sad news, am thinking of you. So unfair isn't it.  Think it definitely worth testing again on Day 16. 

Gribbie - Great news on all your eggs and embryos, well done, rest up now ready for ET

Ceci - Hope your scan goes well today, let us know how it goes.
Polly - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow
Molly - Good luck for your scan on Monday

AuntieM - Great news that you can start D/R

Shelly_ - How are your blood tests/scans going? Did you decide to tell anyone at work?

Big hello and hugs to all other CRGHers

AFM - Now done 2 stimming injections, all went ok.  Wasn't feeling very good yesterday.  Has anyone else experienced going hot/cold flushes (think it might be the steroids (Dexametazone), felt faint and dizzy. In for bloods tomorrow

Take Care
DWR xxx


----------



## Gribbie

DWR - I had mega hot flushes for the whole 2 weeks and felt very dizzy and faint on day 5 of stimms.  I made sure I look it a little easier after that and didn't get it again.  I thought it might be the weather so made sure I was keeping my fluids up.

rachelbw - fingers crossed for your next test x


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone

just a v quick update after my scans - all thoughts would be so much appreciated. day 13 today and no follies have progressed past 10mm and lining still only 2mm - they want to rescan on friday but its not looking good and am feeling    - and thinking if we should abandon this IUI and move onto an IVF with my frozen eggs and start DR asap - can you guys remind me for DR at CRGH what day do they want you to take primulot for and what day to start sniffing

thanks so much and love to all
C  

ps Rachel don't get too downheartened - still a few days to OTD........


----------



## DWR

Thanks Gribbie, glad to know I'm not the only one suffering those side effects.

Ceci - sorry to hear that the follicles and womb lining aren't behaving themselves, so frustrating. I started Primolut on Day 14 and then Suprefact on Day 21

xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks dwr v helpful to know
xx


----------



## dolphin17

Hi girls 

I MUST start by giving huge congrats (in some cases v belated, sorry  ) to all the lovely ladies with BFPs - *Livity, MummyP, Aunty Betty, ZoeLouise, Redberries & Molly       . *It's soooo lovely to see so many good news posts, wishing you all a healthy happy 9 months and beyond xx

*Cecibee - *I'm v sorry your follies havent progressed yet as hoped, I really hope they get going over the next couple of days and you have better news on Friday 

*DWR - *I hope your bloods are as they should be tomorrow and you start to feel better soon 

*Rachel - *hi hun please try not to get too down re your test, you have tested early and I've everything crossed you get a different result at the end of the week, try keep up a PMA   

*Gribbie - *wow congrats on your fab egg collection, you little hen  And great that 11 fertilised, that's fantastic. Rita is a bit scary isn't she although I think she's a softie underneath - she was quite sweet on my last EC when she saw me having a few tears...

*Auntie M *- Great news you've started tx again, we may bump into each other at some point  Wishing you lots of luck for a successful tx   

*Mrs CC - *I hope your sweep was ok yesterday and you may avoid getting induced - either way good luck for the next few days and try get as much rest as possible!

hi to *kdb, wardkal, bella, shelley, sweetdreams *and any other CRGH'ers I've missed

AFM the ORT last thursday went ok i think, the Dr seemed pleased with the scan. I had the little older lady, she is v nice I remember her from last tx. I have to go back for a consultation this Thursday where they will discuss the blood test and say whether or not I can go ahead with tx (I really hope I can!?!), if yes I will also have dummy ET and hycosy on Thursday. My cons is with Dr Abramov, the nurse said he is v nice i hope so as i dont think ive seen him before. It was v strange being back at clinic and i was a bit tearful - DH looked at me in alarm and said "but u haven't even started the drugs yet?!" oh dear he has a point 

Hope everyone is having a good week so far

love dolphin xxx


----------



## Shelly_

I'm sitting at work, waiting for a call from CRGH to see if my increased drugs are working and can't resist logging onto this site. All becoming rather obsessional! Hope no-one is looking over my shoulder!!

Gribbie - fantastic number of eggs and fertilisation rate. Well done you.

Molly / Polly - good luck for scans

Rachel - so sorry about your -ve. Your time will come. Keep believing.

DWR - I am on day 6 of stimms and have been feeling sick and faint since yesterday. My oestrogen level is actually too low so nothing related to over-stimming. Just think it seems assocaited with the drugs. 

Ceci - really sorry about your little follie. Sounds like IVF could be a good decision. I did not even bother with IUI - considered it but then the success rates seem so low each month that we decided just to jump straight in with IVF (but we are both rather impatient!). I started prim tablets on day 14 and spray on day 21.

Dolphin 21 - Dr Abramov is great. Good mix of informative and helpful / sympathetic. Even my DH liked him, and he hates all Drs! He is also really organised - returns phone calls, sorted out things with my surgeon so that I didn't have to repeat procedures twice at CRGH. I agree the little old lady is a real sweetie tho.

Well, had better get back to working and waiting for CRGH to call with latest bloods. Really hope my blood levels have improved. They wanted 400 yesterday and they were only 360, so upped Gonal F to 150. I'm still only on 1 of Menaphur. Really hoping they get the right combo soon. Have my first scan tomorrow (hopefully) so will see.  (Have decided not to tell work - can't bear the thought of my boss telling the whole office, but can always call in sick if things get too bad).


----------



## Nicki M

Hi, hope you dont mind my popping in on your thread....i've been "lurking" in the background for a while.  A massive congratulations to all those of you with BFPs recently - it really is so reassuring to see that miracles do happen, and it's so exciting reading all about them!!

I think there is definately an art in keeping up with everyone's news, and i have a feeling i'm going to be crap at it - so please forgive me in advance.

AFM: I am booked in for my ORT on Thursday (apparantly they think i have low ovarian reserve and am another candidate for natural IVF like Wardkal)....though i remember seeing some time back that someone posted that the clinic had its first successful pregnancy with natural IVF....am wondering whether IUI might therefore be a better way to go....any advice on that would be appreciated.  Can anyone tell me what happens at the ORT?  Am assuming they take bloods there and then  How long until you get the results and know what is what?

It's all very scary getting back on the roller coaster....but this is my first time at this clinic, so things are a little different.  I am so glad though to have found such a fantastic, supportive and friendly thread - you truly are a lovely bunch of people.

Nicki


----------



## Zoelouise

Just a quick one from me    (Shelly- im at work too!! Hoping noone is looking over my shoulder   )

Ceci      sorry about your follie    Why cant our bodies do what we ask?    I DR with different drugs- norethisterone from day 14 i think and Buserelin injections from day 21 which i continued while stimming to prevent hyperstims... taking the plunge and going for IVF after the failed IUI's was the best thing  have ever done. I was so unbelievably miserable doing IUI. I took the BFN's quite badly    I hope you can move forward quickly with your special    ....

Nicki- not to put you off hun, but I really needed to know there was an embryo and not just a chance of one... IUI seems a bit 'shot in the dark' but when it works it is a simpler option of course   

Hi Dolphin    nothing ventured, nothing gained!!   

Zxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks ZL you are v sweet and think you are right    just waiting for Mr S to call us back to discuss our options - either go for another IUI or start DR for IVF with frozen eggs from this wk and abandon IUI - am sure he will help us make a decision!

Gribbie I didn't say earlier what a great egg crop and fert rate you had that is brill    congrats -when is ET?

Dolphin lovely to hear from you and v exciting you are getting going again - but also know the feeling of getting emotional just when you get back into the clinic - your brain is telling you this is a place of great stress and emotion and getting you ready for the rollercoaster - am exactly the same   

Shelly hope your blood results have picked up and the higher dose of gonalF works....   

Nikki welcome it is a long time since I had an ORT but think I only got the results when I asked about them at the dummy ET. I was jabbed then had to come back the next day to have blood taken - but am sure someone newer will tell you better details

Rachel          

Thanks so much for your help and support today girls, really appreciate it you are all lovely
C


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 

Ceci- sorry your follie is not playing ball, maybe you are one of people that doesn't get on with clomid- from reading on here it seems like a percentage of people don't, have you thought about the type of IUI sweetdreams had, I think she had gonal F- good luck with whatever you decide and I'm so sorry you've had another hitch on your road to a family,   I'm thinking of you, ( also I downregged same as DWR)

Nicki, welcome and Good luck, 

Dolphin great to hear from you- can imagine the look of alarm on your DH's face! but I so know what you mean- it is a place of high emotions, 

Shelly, you sound like you are on similar doses to me, I think if you need lowish doses they really monitor you and adjust it a lot, I know with me it took a while to get going so the dose went up a bit then down a bit, (between 75 and 150 gonal f and always 1 menopur) It made me feel very safe knowing they were looking so closely, 

Gribbie, hope there is osome lovely dividing goign on and you get a good number post PGD-    

Rachel 12dpo is very very early, hang in there.

Auntie M- glad you have a date to get going with your frosties, I'm very positiive about frosties! 

Polly have everything crossed for you on wednesday! 

Mrs CC- any news?

DWR- hope you feel better soon, 

love to all, 

Kate xx


----------



## Gribbie

Welcome Nicky M - I'm a bit rubbish at managing to keep up with everyone too   

Ceci-bee - sorry things are not going to plan x

ET is scheduled for Saturday - fingers crossed they continue to grow and there are some with good dna - I told everyone at work I was eating for 12 today    I feel like it - very bloated - I think I have a touch of OHSS.


----------



## ceci.bee

wow things now moving fast just spoke to mr serhal on the phone and he is happy to switch to IVF and start DR from tomorrow  - thank goodnes have some old primolut from last year to start taking tomorrow and DH is going to pick up the prescription for the rest from tomorrow - thank goodness he is avaible and flexible  - if had time would do more IUI but moving abroad with work in oct/nov so think this is the way forward - just now      the frozen eggs defrost

Gribbie good luck for transfer on sat!!

love and hugs to all
Cxx


----------



## Gribbie

Woohoo!  That's great


----------



## livity k

yey- Ceci- so happy things are moving quickly- sure your eggs will be fine, their freezing and defrosting rates are great, 

Kate xx


----------



## dolphin17

*cecibee *fab news hun  we can also be cycling buddies yay cos if I get the goahead i think i will start primolut next monday, i will only be a few days behind u 

love dolphin xxx


----------



## AuntieM

*Rachelbw - *sorry to hear that its a bfnbut there is still time for it to change. I have had bfn on 14dpo then bfp on 15 dpo before. I feel for you so much, hang on in there. Lots of      
*
Cecibee* - great that you can swap and start DR tomorrow - you're only 2 days behind me! lets hope CRGH carry on with their fab frozen success rates!! 

*Gribbie* - great that your embryos are doing so well -   for healthy DNA for you.

*Dolphin* - hope your consult goes well and they are happy for you to continue - another cycle buddy!! Dr A is lovely as Shelley says - and my DH also really likes him and he is SO not a doctor person! Dr A has always been very proactive, sympathetic and wonderfully positive. He was very supportive during my recent ectopic and kept me going when he told me I would be pregnant again and would have a child. GOOD LUCK!!   Is perfectly normal to be emotional to be back in the clinic, given the extremes of emotions we go through there!  

*Shelley* - hope you got a good call from CRGH and good luck for your scan tomorrow. Sounds like they can do lots of tweaking with the meds if need be. I had to go up to 3 menopur and 225 gonalf in the end. 

*Nicki* - Hello and welcome to the thread, it is such a supportive place - ask any questions you want! The ORT is basically a vaginal scan (dildocam  !!) where they count your antral follicles and take bloods to test for AMH and FSH if I recall. Then when you go back for DET/HyCoSy they tell you the results and what dosage of drugs they are putting you on. Good luck with it all.  

*Polly* -      for the scan tomorrow

*afm* - Day 2 of downregging and all going ok. Start sniffing on Monday - have long weekend camping and surfing in Devon and worked out will prob have first couple of sniffs as I'm sat on the beach!!


----------



## ceci.bee

Auntie M great news we can be cycle buddies along with dophin, fab news    agree hope the great stats keep on rolling - am keeping the PMA.......enjoy sniffing on the beach sounds v relaxing as long as the sand and the sniffs stay apart   
xx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey girls,

Ceci ~ Yey that's such fab news, I'm really pleased for you....good luck.

Gribbie ~ Wow great number of useable eggs you got, that's brill. All the best for ET and the up and coming 2ww.

Rachel ~ I'm sorry you feel so sad at the mo with the negative but it does seem that it's still very early for you to test. Sending you lots of positive vibes for a good result on test day.

Shelley ~ Have you heard from CRGH?.....Hope you had good news.

Dolphin ~ Back on the rollercoaster....good luck with it all.

Molly ~ Sorry to hear of the few rubbish things that went wrong on hols....glad you had a scan and all was ok. You're right though the worry never stops.

Hi to anyone I've missed, hope all are ok.
Well my last post before I go in tomorrow as they want me in in the morning instead of night. The sweep was slightly unpleasant but as you can tell hasn't started anything off.....I think the little pumpkins are way to comfy in there!!
I've shown my mum how to post so will get her to post the news when it happens. 

Love and luck to all.
CC.x


----------



## redberries

Gribbie – well done on your fabulous crop! I hope your lovely embies grow strong during the week ahead 

Ceci Bee – sending you mega follie vibes!

DWR – how are you feeling hun?

Polly – best of luck for your scan tomorrow

Rachelbw – sorry to hear you are feeling down about your test.  I know it's hard, but do try not to read too much in to it as 12dpo is very early indeed and loads of people get a BFN then.  Definitely give it a few more days before you try again.

Auntie M – hope you get on okay with your down-regging and have a lovely fun weekend in Devon. 

Aunty Betty – how are you feeling?  Hope you are not as bloated and knackered as I feel!

Shelley – welcome to the thread, and best of luck with your treatment

Kate – only  2 more weeks to go – wonderful that you’re nearly there!

Hello to all the others – Kdb, ZoeLouise, Wardkal, Sweetdreams, MummyP, Lollypop72, Marmo – sorry if I’ve missed anyone, but there seems to be lots of ladies on this thread now. The more the merrier!

AFM – I had my bloods done today and they called to say my beta hcg level was 5789.  I looked up on the internet what were normal levels at this stage, and it varies massively, so I don’t really know how to interpret it, other than that I am pregnant!  Still can’t quite believe it!

Sorry no decorative icons, I am too tired tonight!

Love to everyone xx


----------



## AuntieM

Mrs CC - oooh *good luck* hun, thought the sweep had worked as hadnt heard from you earlier! Looking forward to hearing the good news from Granny CC!!

xx


----------



## livity k

Good Luck Mrs CC- thinking of you! 


Congrats redberries on a great beta- you are definitely preg!!

love to all, am going to  Dorset for a few days with my Mum which will be lovely so will catch up at the weekend,

Night

Kate x


----------



## Gribbie

Today's eggy update: 10 of the 11 have started to divide.  8 of those 10  are excellent quality, the other two are ok.  Plus we have 2 from the 4  they discounted yesterday that have divided so we're up to 12!  8  excellent ones and 4 ok ones.  Great news - we have lots for DNA testing tomorrow.

AuntieM - great news you can get going on Monday.

Mrs.CC - hope things have started moving for you.

redberries - great news   

Liverty k - have a great break.

Hello to everyone else- I hope you're doing ok x


----------



## ceci.bee

Great news Gribbie -     they all continue to do so well, and will be v interested to hear how the PGD goes  
xx


----------



## Shelly_

Redbeeries - congratulations on officially finding out!    

Livity K - enjoy your time away

Grbbie - amazing egg action, good luck with the DNA testing

Auntie M - great news that you are starting tx

Polly - hope the scan went well. Any news?

AFM, although my bloods seemed a little higher yesterday, they decided to cancel my scan today and do another blood test. I'm only on day 6, so hoping levels are improving and I may be able to have a scan tomorrow. My drugs are apparantly still quite low and so they can still increase it - they just think my EC could be delayed by a day or two. Given my AMH was only mediocre (21), I am surprised they are not increasing the drugs quicker. However, I guess you just have to trust them. So I am going to stop worrying ....I just really want to get to my first scan so that I know for sure that everything is working out. I don't know about anyone, but I am so hideously impatient and with IVF it appears that rather a lot of patience is required! 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Shelly


----------



## Gribbie

Shelly_ said:


> with IVF it appears that rather a lot of patience is required!


Ain't that the truth! I'm a bit of a control freak so am finding all the waiting very hard - at least at the moment I'm getting daily updates - I think I'll go crazy on my 2ww!


----------



## redberries

Gribbie - congrats on your excellent batch! The 2WW is indeed a killer, speaking as another control freak, it was an agonising wait - especially since CRGH's is effectively nearly a 3WW!  Don't know why theirs is so ridiculously long!

Shelly - I hope that your bloods get better and all with well with scan tomorrow if you have one.  Keep the faith, the docs are very good there

Polly - hope your scan goes well today.

xxx


----------



## Zoelouise

ahhhh the waiting!! Ive never known such waiting my whole life as doing IVF!! Waiting for scans, for results, for fertilisation, the tww, then a _terminal_ wait till the scan, then till the big ol' 12 week marker and then 6 whole months hoping there really is a baby!! Crazy stuff....

Well done Gribbie on a great nest of chicklets  heres to a juicy one to transfer soon 

Redberries... twin beta?? 

Shelly- that is a great AMH... not mediocre at all  very positive start!

Mrs CC....   ....??

love to all

Zo xxx


----------



## Georgey

Hi everyone, I hope you dont mind me joining.I have made my first appointment @CRGH !!!!!! and feeling slightly nervous !!!U would think I would be used to this by now having done it 3 times ( in a different clinic though).Can anyone tell me, did anyone get their notes from their last clinic before they attended their first appointment ? I  did ask the clinic when I phoned and they said it wasnt a must so just thought I would ask.

I think I am just nervous cos I think its kind of all new when you go to a different Clinic , and I will have to travel quite a bit ( I live in Wales !!)

x x x x


----------



## Gribbie

Hello and welcome - I'm from Wales too (the North West bit) and travel in


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,


Well we had a very positive scan today and the doc was so happy that we've been discharged and are now in the hands of our GP! We don't have to have another scan until 12 weeks (although I'd rather have daily scans... I don't know if I can wait 5 weeks)! 
The doc spent ages with us checking everything out, letting us listen to the heartbeat and she gave us two
lovely pictures of our little bean.   We were  both practically crying. It was so different from our first scan last time, in hindsight I should have read the signs better the previous dr was very subdued and didn't let us listen to the heartbeat or give us a picture so she must of known it didn't look good...
This was so different and the doc was lovely and very excited for us. Of course we are still cautious and nervous until our 12 week and nuchal gives us the all clear but feeling pretty positive now.

Redberries...that's great you go girl! Amen to feeling sick and tired...it'll all be worth it in the end though...  

Shelly...ZL is right all very postive...day 6 still gives you loads of time to improve...I always was slow and wouldn't get going til the day before the EC and then everything would kick in. Also you are on a very low dose...I was on 6 menopur both times! And yes, a lot of patience is required...and I mean A LOT!  

Ceci...that's great and I think very sensible...IUI seems such a shot in the dark (pardon the pun)!
Gribbie...Go embies go!  

Kate...have a lovely time in dorset x

Nikki and Georgie...Welcome  

Auntie Betty...has it sunk in yet?

Auntie M...Have a lovely weekend sounds like heaven.
Mrs CC...          

Molly... Good luck for your scan on monday.   

Dolfin, ZL, SD, Rachael, DWR, Kbd and everyone else lots of love and hugs     


Polly x


----------



## ceci.bee

Georgy welcome and wow that is a lot of travelling- did not realise that Gribbie you also travelled. I work in Liverpool and am home in the weekend in london so am used to travelling but for tx it must be extra stressful. Georgy am sure they will want to see your IVF charts from your previous cycles to see how you respond and maybe some of your notes as well. It is worth trying to organise this in advance, as it is a pain to get to the appointment only to be told they can't start tx until they have seen your notes. You should be able to pay a fee to get them photocopied and sent over  - I did it from CRGH to New York and it was actually quite straightforward.

good luck with yoru appointment!

Polly sooooooo pleased to hear about your good scan hun    that is fab news - two CRGhers having good scans after MC - makes me so much more positive about my cycle now thanks so much
lots of love
C


----------



## Georgey

Thanxs everyone for the welcome. Yes not looking forward too much to the travelling , especially as I work quite long hours, hopefully it will all be worth it   

Hi Gribbie - Another Welshie .How many times have you had to go up to the clinic since starting your cycle? 

Ceci.bee - Yes I will call them 2morrow and get them to start copying my notes so I can take copies with me , thanks for the advice

I cant believe how positive everyone sounds x x x


----------



## Auntie Betty

Just wanted to say to Redberries - wow on your HCG - mine was 2126 they are looking for at least 200 and the nurse said that anything over 5000 would indicate multiple pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just out of curiosity what was your progesterone - mine was 141 during 2ww and dropped to 130 on day on hcg test so as well as gestone they have put me on cyclogest.


----------



## redberries

oh gosh Aunty Betty - did they really say that?  I've said since about 4 days before my BFP I'm having twins.  I felt unnaturally hugely bloated for a fair few days then. Still pretty much, but getting used to it.  Well, if it's twins, my life will be nuts, but full of joy I'm sure!


----------



## redberries

Sorry Aunty Betty - didn't mean to ignore you question re. progesterone.  The nurse didn't tell me numbers on that, only that is was fine x


----------



## ceci.bee

AB and redberries I smell double trouble for you guys   
xx


----------



## kdb

Wow, it's been busy on here today    Have blown everyone loads of bubbles for happy babies / beanies / embies  / follies / lining / tests... whatever you need today.

So, where to begin...?

Ooooh Mrs CC of course!!!!!!!!!      Can't wait to hear your news!!!  xoxoxo

Redberries, my money is on twins LOL    Do you have a date for your scan?

Nicki, welcome to the thread.  I second what Zoe said and personally would go with IVF, then you have fewer 'unknowns' iykwim.  Hope you get some good results from your ORT.

Ceci - so glad you can get started right away!  Fab that you've got some lovely cycle buddies to compare notes with   Whereabouts are you and DH (and beanie!) moving too?  The US?

Zoe, hey honeybee - how's things?!      

Shelly - AMH of 21 is right in the middle of the 'satisfactory' range according to the ranges on my results, so don't be concerned about that.    I think we're all impatient when it comes to tx because we've already been waiting so damn long trying to get pg!  Hope you get to have a scan and some reassurance soon, but best that the clinic is erring on the safe side rather than upping your dose and have you overstimm. 

Kate - enjoy your few days away - sounds divine   

Gribbs - keep up the fluids, that will help keep OHSS at bay.  I'm confused - are you back in Wales now?  Will you stay down here Friday / Saturday for ET??  Am so glad you've got lots of *excellent* embies for testing.  Will you have two put back?  I've blown you heaps of bubbles!

Dolphin - welcome back, lovely!  Good luck for this cycle, I like Dr A as well.  Hope little M is enjoying the warm weather   

Auntie M - your long weekend sounds lush; enjoy   

Rachel, don't give up hope yet        

Georgey, croeso!    As the others have said, definitely worth getting your notes from previous treatments.  I also typed up a one page summary of my history / condition and treatments up to that point.  (I am not ashamed to admit this since it sounds as though I am not the only control freak on the thread   )  What date is your appt and do you know which Dr it is with?

Sweetdreams, hope you are ok and that your next AF gets rid of those cysts    Sending you some special hugs xoxo

Polly, what a wonderful experience at your scan!  Congratulations on graduating from CRGH   

DWR - hope you're feeling better now and no weird flushes.  Steroids are v powerful meds so can take a while to adjust.  Dr S recommended I take Dexa during stimms for egg quality (pcos-related issue) - is that why you're taking it too?

Molly, tonnes and tonnes of luck for a healthy beanie on Monday xoxox

Wardkal, Auntie Betty, anyone else reading or lurking - hello.... can't manage any more personals sorry as my eyes are about to fall out of my head.  Had a mentally-draining day at work and it's taken me an hour to read back and post!  Eerrrrgggghhhhhhhhhh    yes that icon sums it up perfectly      that's me

over and out

xoxo
kd


----------



## Nicki M

Thank you all so much - it's great to be on here - such wonderful support.

Redberries - definately sounds like twins!!  Wow!  How exciting!  Warmest congratulations.  

Ceci - glad you can start DR straight away and not have to wait for another cycle.

Georgy and Gribbie - cant believe you come all the way from Wales....i'm coming in from Surrey and think that's bad enough - well done you - that's commitment!!!  Georgy, i also went for my first appointment armed with all my notes from my previous treatments - it was from this that Mr Serhal saw instantly that i probably have low ovarian reserve....so definately worth it.  Gribbie - good luck with the PGD - well done you for all those lovely good quality embryos.

Lollypop - how wonderful to have officially been "discharged" and now in the hands of the GP - though i also remember being disappointed that i had to wait soooooo long each time to see our little embryo - still, makes it that much more special when you do.

Shelly - hope your scan goes well today and your follicles are growing nicely

Auntie M:  Surfing and chilling in Devon sounds a perfect way to start downregulation!  Enjoy your weekend and thanks for the heads up on the scan....hmmmm looking forward to that...not!

Hello to everyone else as well....gosh it really IS hard to keep up with everyone - terribly sorry...  

AFM:  if by some complete miracle i can follow the normal drug form of IVF - how long do you DR for? And how soon do you start stims?  Am trying to work out if i can fit it in through my month off in August before going back to work beginning of September....another control freak here...!!!  ie, i would probably start dr on day 21 - so 27th July.....can anyone help me work out the possible dates?  Thank you. xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Nicky - I scanned in the timeline I got from my first cons @ CRGH.  PM me your email address and I will send it to you.


----------



## molly097

Polly - yay such fantastic news! Im delighted for you. xxx


----------



## Shelly_

Hi everyone, just looking for a little advice as I am feeling really miserable. 

Just had my day 7 scan – on the right ovary there are 5 or 6 follicles which are all at 10mm-14mm. On the left ovary there are about 7 follicles, 2 of these are between 5mm and 7mm but the rest are really tiny, only 2mm or so.  I got the impression that CRGH thought that the left ovary wouldn’t catch up with the right and only the right would produce eggs. I’m just feeling really miserable as it sounds like at most they’ll collect 5 or 6 eggs.
Do you think there is any chance the left could catch-up? My E2 was low on day 4 (350), bur rose to 580 and then 1100 yesterday. They don’t seem to want to increase my drugs further.

Hope everyone else had good results today. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Zoelouise

Shelly- try to keep up    and focus on growing those follies and not on specific sizes at this early stage... of course they will continue to develop and some of the small ones will certainly grow with the stimming drugs. You are only half way to EC so there is plenty of time  I dont think you can count eggs by number of follies exactly... i wrote down how many eggies i wanted on a post-it note and stuck it where i would see it everyday and focussed on growing them... (for some reason i picked 12 and... 12 eggs fertilised for us on day one... coincidence?!....and you only need _one_ great egg and one great swimmer to make your baby! A cycle buddie of mine had only 3 eggs, 2 fertilised and she is now 12 weeks pregnant with one gorgeous baby  stay strong hun, its only the beginning 

Polly-  brilliant news, i am so pleased for you x

Welcome Georgie  , good luck with starting at the mighty CRGH and to to Nicki too 

Hello kdb my lovely  any news from Dr C?


----------



## ceci.bee

Shelly try not to worry hun day 7 is early adn there is loads of time for them to catch up - your bloods look great and you are aiming for slow and steady growth to make mature eggs, and also loads of follies = risk of OHSS. It is so unpredictable at this stage hun how many you will end up with, and try to feed them protein and warmth and am sending you happy follie vibes   

love
C


----------



## Gribbie

Todays eggy update:  they managed to biopsy 9 of the 12 and those cells are winging their way  to Rome to be checked!  We'll get the results back on Saturday or  Sunday so I need to go down to London and sit around waiting until they  know if there are any good ones to transfer.  More waiting    

Georgey - when we got started I stayed down in London for 2 weeks - I'm due to to back at the weekend for ET    It's 4 hours by train for us.

Lollypop - great news you're been handed over to your gp, I hope you have a fab rest of your pregnancy.

kdb - Thanks for all the bubbles.  I'm back home in Wales now until we pop in for ET at the weekend.  It is so nice to be home.  Yes, if there are 2 good ones we'll have 2 put back    I'm a bit bloated so drinking loads to keep control of the OHSS - I do feel better that I did earlier in the week.  I felt like I'd swallowed a porcupine on Tuesday.

Nicki M - thanks    If you need any info on cycle times just shout.

Shelly - don't worry yet - my right ovary was slow to get started and I was very nervous first scan that thing were not growing quick enough but  soon made up for things! x


----------



## kdb

LOL about the porcupine, Gribbie! OMG though, I didn't realise your embies go international before being put back? *Wow!!!!!!!!!* What a fabulous story to tell your kids when they ask "mum, where did I come from?" 

Shells - to echo what the other girls have said, you're still early in the cycle and follies can do things to surprise us. I've rolled out this story before but it is so relevant - on my first Clomid cycle I had a follie go from 10mm to 20mm in the space of three days, and that was without daily injections. Don't be disappointed - as Zoe said, keep sending your follies positive growing vibes    

p.s. Thanks ZL - no word from Dr C and I've been so busy today I've not had a chance to call. Will give the clinic a buzz tomorrow to see whether someone else can give me the results, otherwise it'll be Monday. I figure it can't be bad news if he hasn't called me today?? 

Any word from Mrs CC? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Gribbie

Jet setting embryos - I've not even been to Rome (but my DNA has)


----------



## AuntieM

Gribbie - LOL at your well travelled DNA! Wishing them happy and successful travels.  

Shelly - I am in total agreement with the other ladies - you still have a long way to go and lots can happen to your lovely follies! I had 7 follies of average size 2 days before EC and I ended up with 10 lovely eggies so keep that tummy nice and snug (I used warm hot water bottle up to EC but then stopped afterwards).         for your follies!! Also an AMH of 21 is fine - mine is less than 8 so I was gobsmacked at my brood of 10. xx

Polly - Phew what a relief for you with your wonderful scan - as Ceci said its so wonderful to read of another success story after MCs - gives me lots of hope for our frosties!! Take care xx

kdb - oooh thank you for the bubbles, here's some right back  . Hope your no news from your Dr is good news hun.x

MrsCC - thinking of you - hope all is going/has gone well - cant wait to see your news. xxx

Quickie from me - have to finish packing for Devon and need to put the icing on the yummy choc cake I made in case of rain at the weekend (er..actually who needs rain as an excuse...














) Have lovely weekends CRGHers, and lots of





















to everyone who needs it. xxxxx


----------



## Georgey

Morning Everyone, 

Thanks everyone for being so helpfull.I am going to get onto my clinic today to see if they can give me a copy of my notes!!!!! And try and be organised for once.Am so busy in work at the moment its kind of keeping me occupied enough not to think about next week !!!

kdb-Diolch - My appointment is on Thursday and with a doctor whose name begins with S, I think. I am waiting for my letter to confirm.

Zoelouise - Thanks , yes the thought is slightly daunting on times

Gribbie -  Did you find that you had to stay for the 2 weeks or was that optional? I know I wont be able to stay for 2 weeks because of work, but can get away with 2 or 3 days at a time.

Hope you all have a good day, I have already been in work for an hour and 20 mins, so think its about time for another cup of tea!!!!

x x x x


----------



## dolphin17

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me to say my cons app, DET and Hycosy all went well yesterday and I've been given the go ahead to start tx







... So will start primolut on Monday, nasal spray the following Monday and baseline scan will be approx 28th July! I didn't see Dr A in the end as he called in sick, I saw another Dr with a name something like Oztec (I think?!). He was very nice, we have seen him before on a previous tx. Were any of you in clinic yesterday, I was there practically the whole day - kept smiling around at other ladies wondering if they were FFers, they prob all thought i was nuts 

Will come on later to do personals, enjoy the sunshine! 

Love dolphin xx


----------



## DWR

Morning ladies,

Just a quick one from me too (will do personal messages later). 

Dolphin - I was in the clinic yesterday morning around 11:15. I had black leggings and an orange and black top on.  I was with my cousin who had a mini denim skirt on.  What did you have on and were you with anyone? I am always looking around at everyone too, wondering if they are FFers.  I am up there again this morning for my first scan and bloods (fingers crossed) if anyone is up there.  Feeling much better, thanks to everyone for their messages.

Will do personal messages later in the day when I get back from London!!

Hope everyone is well
Take Care
DWR xx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi to all you lovely ladies.  Oscar and Stanley - Claire and Marks twins were born at 2.30 this morning weighing 5lb 8oz and 5lb 12oz.  Claire and boys are all fine and doing well.  Thank you all for your support, you have all been such a help to Claire over the last few months and I know she really appreciates it and wishes all of you a happy ending to your journey - Nanny CC


----------



## ceci.bee

*Congratulations MRs CC and DH that is fab!! welcome to the world Oscar and Stanley!!*

        

lots of love
C


----------



## Lollypop72

Claire and family CONGRATULATIONS!!           spinspin     

So happy for you both. Lots of love and luck in the future xx

Polly x


----------



## wardkal

CONGRATULATIONS Mrs CC & Mark. And Nanny CC too! Wonderful news, I'm sure you're all on cloud nine


----------



## kdb

Nanny CC, thank you for the news!!!  How fabulous    

Big hugs to Claire, Mark and the boys from all of us!        

Dolphin, fab news on getting started!  Surely another summer BFP for CRGH   

DWR, good luck for today   

Georgey - hope you get your notes sorted without too much hassle.

Hi to everyone else, TGIF!

xoxo
kd


----------



## Nicki M

Congratulations to Mrs CC    That is just wonderful news!

Georgy - you are in work far too early!!!!!  Good luck with getting your notes - my clinic took about 2 weeks to send them - so good to try and get that done quickly.

Gribbie - that's amazing your embryos have been to Roma - hope they had time to take in the sights and be blessed by the Pope!  Good luck for ET this weekend.

KDB - hope you get good results today

Dolphin - i was at the clinic around 2.15 yesterday - i had my ORT - they found 5 follicles on both sides which she said was average....now just have to wait for the blood test results       

Shelly - i hope your follies are growing nice and strong - think ZoeLouise's tip of visulization is a great one, though as i think someone else said, better that they grow steadily and slowly than too quickly and then they are immature and cant be used (as happened to me!)

Enjoy the weekend everyone in this glorious sunshine!
xx


----------



## Gribbie

Mrs CC - congratulations!


----------



## Georgey

Congratulations Mrs CC, Welcome to the world Oscar & Stanley x x x Hope your all doing well x x


----------



## dolphin17

*Mrs CC & DH - *congratulations on the birth of your beautiful boys, love the names   wishing you all the best xx

*DWR and Nicki M, *I was in the clinic waiting room around both those times! We got to clinic about 11.15 although were sent straight over to their new bit so I guess we may have just missed each other DWR? I was wearing jeans and purple t-shirt, was with DH who also in jeans and polo shirt. And then after our cons we were back in the clinic around 1pm onwards and I was in the waiting room while DH did his sample... I think my hycosy was also around 2.15. Anyway, glad all went ok for both of you, hope you got on ok today DWR? I think it's been suggested before, we should all wear some agreed item so we can all spot our fellow FFers...  nothing too ridiculous though 

*kdb - *any news from clinic today re your results 

*Auntie M* i hope you have a lovely weekend in Devon...if we are ever in clinic at same time please feel free to bring some choccie cake yum yum 

*big hello to everyone else, have a fab weekend*

love dolphin xxx


----------



## Gribbie

We need a FF hand signal   

Had an update today - they managed to biopsy the two late developers so we have 11 being tested not 9


----------



## livity k

Quick one from me- as have just told C I can't talk to him until I have checked on Mrs CC! ( Haven't seen him for 3 days) 

so    Congrats- Claire, Mark and Nanny CC( thanks for update) on the birth on Stanley and Oscar!!    

Such fab news- enjoy-

lots of love Kate xxx

Big hugs to everyone else- will catch up more tomorrow! better pay my lovely DH some attention now!


----------



## Greyhounds

Mr and Mrs CC many congratulations!!!!!


----------



## DWR

Hi all,

Wow, where has this week gone, cannot believe it is Friday evening already. Have been reading all your posts but just haven't had time to post personals.

          To Mrs CC, her DH on the brith of Oscar and Stanley. Hope you are all doing well.

Polly - So glad to hear that you've been handed over to your GP.

Molly - good luck on Monday

Kate - Hope you had a nice break in Dorset, weather must have been nice.

Gribbie - Good luck over the weekend, hope those jet-setting embryos are coming home to settle/nestle in

Ceci - Hope the primolut tablets are ok and good luck with the D/R

Shelly - Hey, cycle buddie!!  Stay positive and good luck tomorrow, let me know how you get on

Dolphin - think I must have missed you.  Glad you are able to start primolut on Monday, good luck with the process

Redberries - Great HCG levels, you must be over the moon, so happy for you.

RachelBW - How are you doing?  Thinking of you, when will you retest?

Bella - Stay positive and pamper yourself.

Kaz - how are you doing?

Kdb - Thanks for your comments, I am on the steroids to help with egg quality (not PCOS related though)

AuntieM - Hope you have a lovely weekend in Devon and glad to hear you can start treatment

Welcome Nicki M & Georgey - this is a great group of people who are very supportive. Good luck with your treatments whenever they start.  

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone  

AFM - I have been going into the clinic daily for E2 blood tests and am on Day 6 of stimming.  Had 12 follicles on the scan today so happy enough with that, considering it is early days.  They haven't changed my dosages yet so must be happy enough with progress.  I am trying to stay as positive as possible.  I feel loads better than I did earlier in the week, thx for all your messages.  Send me positive vibes for my little follicles!!

Hope you all have good weekends, bit too hot today!! Sleep well and speak soon
  &   to all
DWR xx


----------



## Gribbie

Glad you're feeling a bit more possitive DWR - sending your follies


----------



## DWR

Best of luck for today/tomorrow Gribbie, will be thinking of you.    &   xx


----------



## livity k

Gribbie, Hope you get some fab news about your embies and have a lovely smooth transfer-     

lots of love
Kate x


----------



## MummyP

Hello all  

Mrs CC, DH & Nanny CC - What wonderful news on the birth of Oscar & Stanley, fantastic weights and love the names  

Gribble - I hope your transfer went well     

DWR - Great news on your follies    

Auntie M - Hope your enjoying Devon  ..who wouldn't you lucky lady  

Zoe & Livity -  How are you doing?

Dolphin 17 - Good luck  for up and coming TX  

To all the CRGHers, I wish you positivity and happiness at whatever stage your at...it is so important   

AFM - Nausea still with me  , yet secretly when I have a day without it I'm slightly worried  . I am huge  and loving it  , I  look like a 4-5 month singleton pregnancy, so people look stunned/alarmed and have openly stated that they think there is more than one  (Have only told my family and 2 x close friends)

Always reading, take care
Mummy P xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Gribbie hun good luck for the transfer                

love to everyone too hot today and supposed to be writing a work thing so have to dash
C


----------



## kdb

Gribbs - what's the latest on your frequent flyers? You may even end up with some frosties?!    

How has everyone enjoyed the sunny weekend?

I've spent the day at a pre-wedding picnic but got too hot (didn't put on enough sunblock) so left DH there playing cricket. Am home now (doh, obviously) listening to music, eating frozen grapes (addicted!) and about to proofread an immunes FAQ for an FF.

Oooheee, David Beckham is coming to my office on Wednesday!!!! Looking forward to the eye-candy  ... 

http://mashable.com/2010/07/05/david-beckham-yahoo-answers/


----------



## livity k

jealous KDB- do you need a temporary PA for wednesday??  Beckham is scrummmy at the moment- the tatts don't do it for me but from the neck up....... definitely lovely, 

Am feeling sleepy- think it is the heat,

Kate xx


----------



## Gribbie

Thank you so much everyone for all your   We got back the dna results this morning - 4 of the 11 were ok - 2 of the  original 9 and both the late starters.  When they looked at them only 2  of the 4 were growing well (one of the original ones and one of the slow  ones) so those 2 were put back in.  The original one had 9 cells and  the late starter had 20 cells! The embryologist said they were good quality -  especially the 20 cell one.  No frosties though but I'm just happy to have had 2 good 'uns put back.  Fingers crossed for 2 weeks now until we  can test x


----------



## livity k

Have everything crossed for you Gribbie,     I hope you don't mind but I mentioned your name to an FF-er called Mimo ( she posted on the ICSI chat board- i moderate) asking if anyone was having PGD- 

Isn't it amazing they didn't give up on the slow starters- just goes to show you can't really tell by initial looks alone, 

Enjoy being PUPO- when are you heading home? 

Kate x


----------



## Gribbie

I'm back home with my feet up    I had a message from Mimo - no problem giving her my name - I don't know how I'd have coped without you lot so if I can help someone else that is great.

I'm very glad they didn't give up on my late developers!  Must be a boy that one - just like his Dad -  too laid back for his own good


----------



## Shelly_

Gribbie, great news on your two embies and being PUPO. Can’t believe they’ve already been overseas, at 2 days old! Definitely agree that the stubborn one has to be a little boy   

Nicki M – well done on the follies, lots of     for them growing nice and big

Mr and Mrs CC, huge congrats to you both

DWR – hope that hot water bottle is working its magic. (Mine is definitely making me hot ....my DH thinks I’m totally insane )

Kdb – if you need anyone to lend a hand in the office on Wednesday.... water the plants, make the coffee, then count me in. Can’t believe you get to meet Becks. I am so,so,so,so jealous.  Definitely think decent eye candy is good for fertility!   

Dolphin – good luck for starting tx. Keep drinking lots of water.

To everyone else that I’ve missed, hope the tx, EC, ET and 2wws are all going well. Lots of    

AFM – thanks so much for all your advice and kind words after my first scan. It really helped and kept me positive and definitely a lot less confused. I had my second scan on Saturday and the left ovary is finally kicking into action! Now 8 follicles of 12-16 (2 on left!), with another 4 on the left of 8-10mm. Have day 11 scan tomorrow and hoping they’ve all kept on growing. Just want them to delay EC as long as possible to let the little ones play catch-up.  I’m at CRGH for an 11.15am scan – grey or black work dress and blondish hair in a pony tail, wave if u c me!


----------



## kdb

Gribbs that is fab news!!!!!!  Wow, technology is amazing    Are you taking a few days off work this week to help you chillax?

Kate - I agree, his current hairstyle is deelish...  p.s. Do you have a bump starting yet??

Shells - awesome that your follies starting to sprout         Good luck for tomorrow!

I think I will only be admiring Mr Becks from afar as there are about 1500 people at my office plus media, security, Beckham posse, etc.  My manager is helping organise the event though so I will ask him for a tip-off to get a good vantage point.


----------



## Zoelouise

Hi everyone   

Im a bit behind but just wanted to say a massive congrats to Family Claire!    Had tears in my eyes reading the post... so pleased for you all   

Gribbie- Congrats on beiong PUPO with some very special embies. I have everything crossed for you      and a very good feeling about them!

Shelly- yay!... knew it    keep up that visualisation hun! Every minute that passes you are a step closer to your goal....

Hi MummyP, Kate, Molly and fellow blessed girlies... i got offered a seat on the tube this morning in honour of my little bump    Hurrah! I will be 15 weeks on weds... wow!

Hi kdb    soooo agree that eye candy is good for fertility!!    I am more partial to Wentworth Miller from Prison Break... and my all time love...Kevin Bacon (I know...   ) 

Love to everyone else, thinking of you all Zxxx


----------



## kdb

LOL Zoe - I like both those guys as well. Footloose was on tv a couple of weeks ago! Did you know you can get a 'Baby on Board' badge from the tube station?









Nicki - forgot to mention in my post last night that apparently Asda Pharmacy sells fertility meds at cost price. I think you'd want to check ahead whether they stock all the different ones you need, but worth checking their prices.


----------



## Shelly_

Hi, I got my meds from Asda - they were cheaper than CRGH but not loads cheaper, I think Gonal-F was £140 where as CRGH is £150 (I think). Menapur was maybe 20% cheaper or so - that seemed to be worth the trip. We went to the one in Old Kent Rd - in London, only Old Kent Rd, Roehampton and Croydon have a pharmacy. You need to drop the prescription off in person one day and then go back the next to collect. 

We spoke to the pharmacist on the phone before who gave us the various prices. It is probably worth checking out the price difference before you make the trip. When I get home, I'll see if I can find my receipt with the other prices.... 

I know DWR managed to get Gonal F for £109 - cheaper than Asda's "cost" price!


----------



## kdb

Interesting!!  I've heard good things about Healthcare @ Home and Central Homecare - both of whom deliver.


----------



## DWR

Firstly, Gribbie that is great news, so pleased they had 2 lovely embryos to put back into you. Hope they are snuggling in as we speak!! Sending you   for the next 2 weeks.

MummyP - Look after yourself, sorry you are still suffering with the nausea.

kdb - Very jealous that you may see Beckham on Wednesday!!

ZL - Great news on being 15 weeks, must be funny when someone offers you a seat for the first time!

Shelly - yep, hot weetie bag was on my tummy, trying to help my follicles to grow but it was way too hot for that. Sending   for your follicles, good luck today, let me know how you get on.

Nicki - I got my medication from Central Homecare (Bella actually told me about them, they deliver to your home in cold delivery and there is also a good thread on FF discussing drug prices (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.720). I saved loads. 450iu Gonal-F pen was only £103.50 instead of £150, Menopur 75iu was £13.65 each instead of £23.00, Gestone injection 50mg was £5.18 rather than £10. Asda sell all their drugs at cost price but aren't always as cheap as other places. The one drug that was cheaper at Asda was Norditrophin (£319.05 instead of £490.00). I asked for a couple of prescriptions from CRGH so I could choose were I got certain drugs from.

AFM - had another scan yesterday and my 12 follicles had grown but they have upped my dosage of Menopur to get the smaller follicles to a better size. In for another scan tomorrow so fingers crossed.

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well. No sunbathing today!!
Take care
DWR xx


----------



## Gribbie

Thanks everyone - I am at home on my recliner with my feet up and I have a couple of days off work - might go for a little snooze in a bit - got to make the most of it   

Shelly - glad your follies are growing well   

 to everyone else


----------



## Nicki M

Gribbie, that's great news that they could put back 2 healthy embryos in you - the late starter one sounds fab - on my last round of IVF, my embryo was a day behind where it should have been in terms of number of cells and it transformed into a beautiful healthy baby girl as relaxed and laid back as you can imagine - fingers crossed the same for you!  Good luck with the 2 week wait.

Dolphin, we must have just missed each other passing in the corridor then!  Like the idea of some secret sign!!!!

LivityK, what amazing weather you must have had down in Dorset - hope you did lots of relaxing!

DWR, sending you lots of positive vibes for your follies to grow nice and healthily.  Are you having to have daily bloods because you are on the steroids?  I ask as Mr S mentioned steroids to me too to help with egg quality - have you had any side effects yet?

shelly, hope the scan goes well today, your follies sound as though they are doing brilliantly - well done you!

Thanks to KDB,Shelly and DWR re. advice on where to get the drugs - like the idea of having them sent to me - need to take as much stress out of this as possible!  What do you do if they suddenly increase or change your drugs for that evening?  Am a bit stressed how this all works when you are not getting the drugs from the clinic...yet dont want to pay ridiculously high prices!  

hello to everyone else.

Got to go - boss back in the office this week, means i have to work!!!

xx


----------



## ceci.bee

NIcki I found healthcare at home cheap and efficient for getting drugs, but if you do have a change at the last min (I got switched onto Gonal F at the last min) you can get from either bliss pharmacy in marble arch, or from the CRGH. I complained about my last minute switch (apparently it was in my notes as part of my protocol but not in the original prescription I was given) and had the cost refunded. This time around I got my drugs from super drug and they were very cheap. Boots also deliver and will give you an online quote if you create an account and are not too bad. I agree if you are home delivery is the way forward!

Gribbie great news about PUPO and amazing what they can do with embies these days - I bet you are relived that you have only had strong ones put back without the muscle disease,and          for your 2ww

hi to everyone else more later am at work and have to go!
lots of love
C


----------



## molly097

Congrats Mrs CC fab news, I was in tears when I saw your news.  

AFM - 12 week scan was perfect and the nuchal came back great too. Its now officially official! So delighted.

Best of luck to all those currently in the midst of treatment. Keep positive, Ill be thinking of you all. 

Im probably gonna sign off now but will check in every so often, but if anybody would like some advice about anything at all please pm me. For all those newbies, my hubby had poor sperm, but after an amazing diet and nutrients, it got better and we had icsi. One transferred which resulted in a miscarriage but our frozen thawed in May means we are now 12 weeks 2 days pregant. And we have two frosties left. 

Good luck to you all and thanks for all the support. 

Mol x


----------



## livity k

Molly that is such fab news am so happy for you both! 

Enjoy

lots of love

Kate xx


----------



## Shelly_

Hi, looking for yet more advice!

I had a scan at CRGH on Sat, showing the biggest follicle was 16 and then another one today. A few of my follicles have gone into overdrive with 3 between 22mm and 25mm and they are now bringing my EC forward to Wednesday with trigger shot tonight. 

However I'm really worried as some now definitely won't have a chance to catch-up ....  However, some of them are already really huge .... at 25mm. Have these grown too big and will they be too big to be any good at EC? 

The ones that are biggest are  3x12, 13, 2x14, 16,18,20,22,24,25. My trigger injection is tonight - any ideas on which ones may have mature eggs? I know it is not an exact science .... just wondering if there is a minimum and maximum! 

Thanks for any advice and sending you all lots of


----------



## redberries

Hi Ladies

Just a quick hello to say I haven't forgotten you all! Sorry I've not posted for a while - I am going through an extremely knackered phase at the moment, don't know what's wrong with me.  Anyway, just wanted to say hello and hugs to all, and I will catch up soon! 

Shelly - good luck with your trigger shot.  Sorry I can't offer much useful advice on your question about follies/eggs - I'm not the best at the science stuff.  Some of the other girls will have a better idea I'm sure.

I've got a scan next Weds (21st) which is 16 days after my beta test.  I worked out on the fertility friends calculator that I'll be 7+4 then.  Is that about right for when they scan you first to see the heartbeat?  I thought this was done earlier (6 weeks) but maybe I'm wrong?  At what stages do they do scans?

xxx


----------



## livity k

Shelly, 
Good luck with the trigger, and try to relax, they do know what they are doing and do get it right, I remember before my EC the date seemed to move forward and back a lot, I also don't think I had any idea how many eggs they would get but in the end they got 10, 8 of which were good for ICSI, they judge it on the oestrogen levels as well, ( I had millions of smallish follies to PCOS and was never sure how many big ones, ) As a rough guide I was told 1000 E2 ( oestrogen level) = a mature egg, but I think it is only an approximation, 

It seems quite a lot of people have different numbers of eggs to follies etc, I don;t know if they hide or if some follies have 2 eggs, 
thinking of you, good luck     

Redberries- I had my scan on the wed two weeks after the HCG blood test so I guess 15 days and they said I was 7 +1- the doc worked it out then, 

kate x


----------



## ceci.bee

Shelly good luck for EC hun - I think it is pretty unpredictable how many eggs come from which follies - and agree with kate that they use size plus E2 to decide when you are going to get the best eggs - they are very good at judging it and am sure they have chosen the right time. The trigger is not too bad and very exciting you are finally there!

Redberries - some people have a HB at 6 wks but most have by 7 and all should h ave by 8 wks so 7+1 sounds perfect

kate I hope you are well hun and enjoying you pg!

Gribbie hope you are resting and your embies are snuggled in tight

Molly great you can sign off and good luck on a happy and healthy pregancny hun   

Mrs CC hope you are well and loving being a mum!

DWR go follies go!    

KDB love the badge - its perfect lets hope we all get to wear one    what do you do that DB comes to visit? am sure you will get trampled by the hoardes trying to get a peek at him! he is not my cup of tea but defo agree that eye candy is good for getting fertility juices flowing   

AFM nothing to report DR so far turning me in to a grumpy moody cow - bit DH's head off this morning as he left the fresh bread sitting in a pool of tomato juice while making sarnies - he says already he is desperate for me to finish DR  

love and PMA to all
C


----------



## Zoelouise

Morning,

Shelly- youre doing fine- really well it sounds actually! Number of eggs is not as important as maturity... as Kate says, they know what theyre doing and because you have some big ones, they are getting you ready now for hatching    Think juicy egg thoughts and be calm!! 

Hi Redberries    I had scan at 8 weeks exactly but paid for an extra one at 6+4 i think.... just needed to know.... The 8 week one showed more detail so i think your timing sounds perfect... good luck.. im certain its twins!

Molly-    Great stuff! heres to a lovely pregnancy   

Hi Kate! Hows the bump?

Ceci.. youre off! Hope the DR'ing does its thing   

Better go!


----------



## redberries

Ceci Bee – good luck with the DR. These blo*dy hormones ain’t much fun are they?!

Gribbie – how exciting – two lovely embies on board!  Sending you loads and loads of positive vibes for those little embies to get lovely and snug.  Keep relaxing as much as possible! 

DWR – hope the scan goes well today hun   

ZoeLouise – sounds like the bump is coming on great –congratulations.  You’re certainty that I’m having twins made me have an ‘oh crikey’ moment.  I’m sure I’ll be delighted if that’s the case but wow, that will be a challenge alright!

Mol – great news that you had a great 12 week scan – have a wonderful rest of your pregnancy  

Dolphin17 – congratulations on starting the treatment.  The time flies by and before you know it, lots of exciting things will be happening.

Mrs CC – huge congratulations on bringing Stanley & Oscar in to the world.       It’s such amazing news!  Hope you are all doing well.

Kdb – lucky you having DB visit.  Phwoaoar!!!!

Rachelbw – are you okay hun?  Have been thinking about you  

Auntie M – hope you had a lovely weekend in Devon.

Polly – I’m so pleased your scan was all fine.  Fingers crossed everything stays that way for you   

Aunty Betty – how are you getting on hun? I can’t wait to hear how your scan goes on 20th July.  Mine is on the 21st!  Quite a few people on here seem to think we’re having twins, so will be interesting to see!

Georgey – welcome to the thread!  Good luck with everything.  Wow travelling from Wales is a big commitment, but it’s worth it I think.  They’re a great clinic.
It’s interesting to read people travel from so far to the clinic but understandable why.  I am so lucky as I live a 10 minute walk away from it. That’s been a god send really.

AFM – I’m ticking along, waiting for my first scan when I think I’ll be 7+2 (booked for 21st July).  Not sure how I feel about the prospect of twins.  My high beta seems to have many people thinking this could be!  I’m sure I’d be delighted, but the prospect does also scare me quite a lot!  

My huge tummy bloating is not quite as bad now, but my boobs appear to be expanding by the day and are are starting to spill out of my bra (not a good look!), so I’ll be online ordering next bra size up today! 

Hugs and love to all and anyone I’ve missed out.   

Redberries xxx


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Molly...I'm so happy for you! Now you can tell everyone and get excited about being pregnant. Send me a pm and let me know how you are getting on every now and again...It really is wonderful.  

Gribbie...Just sit back and relax in your 2WW and enjoy being PUPO with your little jetsetters.

Redberries...certainly does sound like twins...I'm sure you'll do fine... a whole family in one go it'll be great!   I also look 6 months pg and have enormous boobs but definately a singleton (thank goodness).

Ceci...hope you make it through the DR... things get better with stims. I think we can all relate to the hormonal monster that pops out from time to time   
DWR...Good luck for your scan  

Dolphin...Good luck with your tx.

Mrs CC...Hope you and the boys are well. You must be getting used to being a mummy by now.   

Shelly...You sound like you have lots of nice big follies! Make sure you drink plenty of water to prevent over stimulation 2-3 litres a day. Good luck for your EC   

KDB...Send DB my love you lucky thing!

Kate...How are you doing...when's your 12 week?

ZL...How's the bump? Hope you are well.

Mummy P...Glad you're enjoying the bump. Hope the morning sickness isn't too bad.

AFM...Ticking along nicely...still having faint spells and feeling nauseous but not actually being sick. Wake up in the morning with a normal size tummy but by bedtime look as if I'm about to go into labour! Glad it's not quite so hot...the heat wasn't helping the way I'm feeling. Anyway not complaining about any of the symptoms...it's all good.

Lots of love to everyone else...  

Polly x


----------



## Hottie

Hello lovely ladies, sorry for gate crashing this thread.
I've been following your thread and its quite lovely. You are all amazing ladies.
Goodluck to everyone at what ever stage you are your cycle, Goodluck & best wishes. 
Just a quick question, May I please ask if the CRGH use prednisolone, clexane, aspirin & gestone as a standard medicine for treatment. And if yes, can someone please pm me the dosage. Also, do they test your immunes before prescibing the above drugs?
Thank you very much in advance.

Lots of love,
Hotty


----------



## Zoelouise

Hottie- brilliant name!!! Love it    

Clexane (i had 0.2ml per day) and aspirin (x 1 babypill) are standard i believe after ET, although prob at different doses. I had cyclogest not gestone but loads of the girls had gestone, not sure what prednis is for    I havent had any immunes tested at all. Hope this helps! Best of luck with your stage, wherever you are and   

Zx


----------



## Hottie

Thanks Zoe for getting back to so quickly, I really do appreciate it.

The reason I was asking is because I got some left over drugs from my argc treatment and was wondering if I could use them unsupervised as my current clinic does not give any drugs, cyclogest is just until 2ww.

Many thanks for your help again & goodluck with your PG.

Lots of love,
Hotty


----------



## livity k

Hi Hotty, 

CRGH use gestone 100mg after medicated FET or if your levels come back low- clexane 20ml is standard, and prednisolone is only used after tests- I have used it on this cycle as I tested for elevated NK cells, (20mg till week 10 then weaning off, 15mg, 1 week, 10mg 1 week, 5 mg 1week then stop, 

They only tested me for NK cells after 3 BFN's with good blasts, 

Progesterone support is till 10-12 weeks and then wind down, 

I would not self prescribe just in case though- are your clinic not open to discussion? Have you tested positive for immunes? Good luck, 

Kate


----------



## ceci.bee

Hotty just to echo what Kate has said, all of those drugs are pretty standard and have pretty standard doses (20mg for clexane, 30-60mg for prednisolone, 75 mg for aspirin etc) - but I think overall it is *never* a good idea to take *unsupervised* drugs for a cycle at a new clinic - your new docs need to know exactly what you are taking as some drugs can interact with each other and cause problems if your doc does not know. 
If your new clinic prescribes you the *same* drugs as you used at the ARGC there is no reason you can't take ones you already have rather than paying for a new prescription (e.g. I am using oestrogen patches left over from my US treatment for my current cycle - as they are the same drug and the same dose). If you are doing this *ALWAYS* check the drugs are in date, as if they are not, they may not work  . I hope that is helpful - are you having tx at the CRGH? they do not check immunes as standard first line - when I asked for them after my first MC Mr S said he did not do that routinely even after 1 MC unless there was a reason.

Polly so pleased to hear you sounding so well hun  its lovely to hear - and that you, ZL, Betty, Redberries and Kate are all currently newly pg gives me so much hope for our cycle thanks lovelies 

lots of love to all
C


----------



## ceci.bee

Hotty all of those drugs are pretty standard and have pretty standard doses (20-40mg for clexane, 30-60mg for prednisolone, 75 mg for aspirin etc) - but I think overall it is *never* a good idea to take *unsupervised* drugs for a cycle at a new clinic - your new docs need to know exactly what you are taking as some drugs can interact with each other and cause problems if your doc does not know. 
If your new clinic prescribes you the *same* drugs as you used at the ARGC there is no reason you can't take ones you already have rather than paying for a new prescription (e.g. I am using oestrogen patches left over from my US treatment for my current cycle - as they are the same drug and the same dose). If you are doing this *ALWAYS* check the drugs are in date, as if they are not, they may not work  . I hope that is helpful - are you having tx at the CRGH? they do not check immunes as standard first line - when I asked for them after my first MC Mr S said he did not do that routinely even after 1 MC unless there was a reason.

Polly so pleased to hear you sounding so well hun  its lovely to hear - and that you, ZL, Betty, Redberries and Kate are all currently newly pg gives me so much hope for our cycle thanks lovelies 

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Auntie Betty

Just wanted to say to Redberries - I ended up having a very early scan on Sat too early for heartbeat they were just checking everything was as it should be as I asked them to check my HCG and it hadn't quite doubled every 48 hours - there were 2 sacs although Dr said one was a lot smaller and may not continue to develop or it could be he couldn't get a good angle so I think with your levels you are definately on track for twins!!!


----------



## AuntieM

Hello ladies

Back from our lovely long camping/surfing weekend in Devon - sooo lucky with the weather, on beach every day, feels like we've been away for ages....

*MrsCC* - yay     so lovely to hear of the arrival of Stanley & Oscar - hope you are all doing well hun. xx

*kdb* - oooh David Beckham - lucky you - enjoy tomorrow!! I met him a few years back at a corporate footie event and apparently spoke to him although I have no recollection of what I said or if he replied - was a tad starstruck embarassingly   !!

*NickiM* - I got my drugs from Healthcare @ Home and saved about £1000 on CRGH price but I was on high dose meds. They were very professional and delivered to work in an unmarked box. I have also got top-ups bits and pieces from Grafton Pharmacy on Tott Court Rd - they are cheaper than CRGH and good if you need in a hurry. Good luck!!

*Molly* - so pleased for you honey - enjoy the rest of your pregnancy - you've given a nearly there FET'er a lot of hope!!

*Ceci* - ooh I empathise with your downregging mood - I was a right stroppy whatsit the last cycle - woke up one day in tears and bit my DH's head right off - poor thing hadnt even had a chance to annoy me!! When do you start sniffing?

*Dolphin* - my other cycling buddy! so pleased to see everything is good and you are downregging away - think you are just about a week behind me - good luck!! LOL at the secret signals - my DH suggested hopping into clinic ...... mmmm.....not convinced myself!!

*Gribbie* - Congratulations PUPO lady - so chuffed your 2 little embies are back where they belong, hope your 2ww goes quickly and "symptom spotting" free!!

*DWR* - How did the scan go today? Looks like your follies are doing really well.

*Shelley* - good luck for your EC tomorrow, sending you lots of     for healthy eggies.

*redberries* - hope the wait to your scan goes quickly hun - us humans have an amazing knack of coping with whatever comes our way so sure you will be fine with 1, 2 or more bubs!!

Hello and hugs to everyone else - there;s so many of us these days, so hard to keep up!!

AFM - 1 week into downregging - started sniffing yesterday (thankfully had left the beach by then!!) and no side effects to speak off (not unless you count refusing to get out of bed and go to work this morning !?!?!)

night all

xx


----------



## redberries

Auntie Betty - that's interesting to hear about your scan.  I'm sure at the next one they'll be able to tell a lot more.  The wait for this scan seems longer than the 2WW actually!  I don't blame you for going in early, but I think I'll just wait it out.  You're in one day before me, so will be interesting to compare stories!  You're my preggy buddy!


----------



## kdb

Redberries, good to hear from you sweetpea! I'm excited for you!!!

Molly, congratulations!!!!!!!! 

AuntieM, welcome back 

Hugs and hi to all our lovely pg ladies            

And special  to everyone cycling 

Big day today - the Becks thing starts @ 2pm  Found out last night that I will get to be in the same room as him (me and 80 other people!). Not sure whether I'll be able to take a camera in with me to record the moment for posterity - hope so, but the security here today is manic      

Got some of my test results back on Monday - my TSH has come down from 7.0 to *1.2*after just a month on thyroxine!!! Couldn't believe it - not sure whether it's healthy that it has dropped so quickly but it probably explains why I felt so [email protected] adjusting to the meds. Follow-up appt with endocrinologist on Monday to go through other results - am still considering immune testing as I've read that thyroid antibodies likely means also NKa.

Enough about me, must dash, con-call in 5 mins - byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! x


----------



## livity k

KDB- The hour of Becks is approaching- still very jealous!! But hooray for your throid results that's just fab!! SO happy for you, enjoy the rest of your day, ,

AuntyBetty- that scan sounds promising- have everything crossed for you,

AuntieM- glad you ahd a great holiday- I was in Dorset last week and it was lovely, good luck with the sniffing, 

Polly  and Zoe am jealous of your mini- bumps I want one!!! Still just have podgy tum.....

Redberries, good luck on the wait for the scan, 

Big hugs to everyone else, will catch up more later but need to eat something now, I've just been into my friends class helping them make venetian masks- ( shaping plaster of paris over their faces) it was lots of fun and they were great but I am knackered now- no stamina, 

I see the midwife tomorrow for the first time and scan is on fri- can't wait! 

Kate x


----------



## Lollypop72

Kate...Think my mini bump may just be wind! Good luck with your scan on Friday...the wait for my 12 week is interminable...another 4 weeks to go...

Kdb...hope you get a big fat kiss from Becks. Great news on your thyroid results.

Auntie M...Good luck with your DR and the rest of your tx.
Aunt Betty + Redberries... Good luck with your 7 week scans fingers crossed   

Everybody else...big hugs   


Polly x


----------



## Nicki M

Hope you dont mind me posting a "me" post but am at work and boss "lurking".....

Just got my results and dont know what to do:  AMH was 7.1, FSH 5.5 and Oestrodol 285.  The doctor (Claire) said since i had 5 follicles on both sides that was enough for them to let me go ahead with IVF.  but i know the AMH is really low....can anyone give me some advice....she said she would put me on 6 amps of menopur and gonal F.....all double dutch to me....last time i had 225 ml of Puregon and had really really crap quality eggs.

Would be really grateful for any input - anyone had a BFP with low AMH?

Thank you all
xxxx


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Nicki...It's not too bad...my AMH was not much higher than yours. They have said that it is ok for you to go ahead and you have plenty of follies so I would try not to worry too much. I was also on 6 amps menopur. I have had 2 BFPs hopefully this one will stick... Good luck and try not to worry...there is a lot to be said for a PMA   


Px


----------



## Shelly_

Hi everyone, lots of posts to catch-up with today and lots of good news from everyone   

Nicki M - I don't much about AMH or follicles (some of the other ladies are better). However 10 follicles seems pretty good to me . (DWR gives me all my advice on these things, so maybe she can help you too!!). The dosage of Gonal F depends on what they tell you to set it to - somewhere between 75 and 300 usually. Menapur is 75 each, so 6 are a dose of 300. My drugs have been up and down at CRGH, seems to take a while to find the right dose / combo so I would not worry too much about what you are on initially. As everyone on this threat knows, I have spent the last 2 weeks freaking out about test results and drug doses and follicles .... however I think you need to trust CRGH, it has taken me a while but I really do believe that we are all in great hands and they know what is best for us. If they think you have a chance, then you have a chance. However, just keep asking them questions if you are concerned. They're a great clinic and you really do have the best chances with them. Just keep up the PMA.

DWR - good news on your scan today and thanks (again) for all your advice. I don't know how I'd be getting through this without you. I'd be a clueless mess! Thanks, you work wonders for my PMA. Good luck for bloods tonight.  

KDB - where's the Becks update? I am insanely jealous! Any good photos? What's he like in person. Cannot believe you got to meet him!!!!  

Ceci Bee - I was quite moody during DR, not sure there is much you can do about it - DH must realise why - guess he just has to grin and bear it. I made my cheese scones and banana cake to keep him happier. Just focus on starting stimms as hopefully you'll feel a lot better.

Gribbie - hope those embies are snuggling nicely. Lots of   

Molly - great news on the 12 week scan, now you can sit back and enjoy the journey!

Redberries - twins would be absolutely amazing, you'd have an instant family. My friend had twins through IVF and was really worried how she'd cope but she is doing absolutely brilliantly and loving being a mum. They are now 12 weeks, good weights, sleeping through the night and she is looking fantastic. You'll be a fab mummy too.

Lollypop - hope your sickness is feeling better, hopefully the cooler weather is helping.

Polly - glad your scan went well. Exciting times.

Aunty M - glad you had a good holiday and the weather held out for you.

Livity K - first appointment with the midwife, what a great milestone, it must finally be feeling real. 

Georgey - welcome to the thread and good luck with TX.

AFM - EC went well. After all the worrying, they managed to get 12 eggs!!! I guess some were playing hide and seek, who knows. I asked the DR to confirm twice that they were in fact mine, he must think I'm insane     Feeling a lot better too, the bloating seems to have gone down a little and I now don't need 3 cushions to lie down    Thank you all for your advice. 

To everyone I've missed, sending you lots of    and hoping your tx is going well and you're keeping up your PMA. 

Shelly xxx


----------



## DWR

Hi all,

No time for personals tonight but just wanted to say thanks for all your kind thoughts.

Sorry haven't posted for a couple of days. All been a bit up and down with my scans & bloods. Just been told to trigger tonight (so off to do that in a mo, hence no time for personals!). My egg collection is going to be on Friday.  Only have 4 follicles greater than 16mm so a bit disappointed but there are a few smaller ones that might make it (but don't hold out much hope).

Hi to everyone and hope you are all ok.
Will post more soon.

Take Care
DWR x


----------



## Gribbie

I'm slowing going slightly mad on my 2ww    I hope everyone is keeping well x

Shelly - 12 eggs is great - I bet you're over the moon!  I had a dream the night before EC that when I was under they asked hubby if I could do anything else so he asked them to take my wisdom tooth out. When I came round after EC I asked about 10 times "How many eggs?  and no wisdom teeth?"   

DWR - I hope it all goes well for you on Friday for EC


----------



## kdb

DWR, stay positive honeybee          We are all cheering for you and your follies!

Gribbs - lol at your sedation story 

Shelly - congrats on your lucky dozen  Rest up now xoxox

Nicky - I know it's hard but try not to get too fixated on the numbers. They are an indication on your likely response to the meds and the dose that will be most appropriate for you, but a high AMH is no guarantee of a BFP. There is a 'poor responders' thread (ignore the name!) and you can see lots of BFPs on there. You might find some tips for egg quality there too - I know protein during stimms is one option to help.

Kate - the masks sound interesting (and messy!).

Pg ladies - I just saw this in an email newsletter if you're interested:



Code:


[SIZE=2]Crave Maternity Summer Sale
[url=http://www.vouchermum.com/2010/07/14/crave-maternity-summer-sale/]http://www.vouchermum.com/2010/07/14/crave-maternity-summer-sale/[/url]
 
Crave Maternity is having a massive sale with up to 50% off the complete range
of maternity clothing and free P&P on all orders over £50. They've just added
more items so here is a look at what's online![/SIZE]

Hugs to everyone else 

... Becks was FABULOUS! Oh my goodness, what a lovely lovely guy... so down-to-earth, really normal and genuine. A dedicated dad and husband. Very sweet. Everyone who was in the room or watched the broadcast thought the same. (And we reckon he's had voice training because it isn't squeaky anymore!) 

I don't usually gush over guys or celebs but he really was so likeable, you couldn't not sit there smiling at him 

Need to get DH to download the few pics I have and will share them with you.

In the meantime here is one that a colleague took when he was arriving:










Better go spend some time with DH. He is feeling unloved with all the Becks-buzz going on 

Bye bye m'lovelies
xoxo
kd


----------



## livity k

scrummy- love the clothes, hair , smile, in fact am in a real Becks phase at the moment, 

We were watching one of the England world cup games with friends and when a close up of Becks came on me and the other girl there had a moment- DH's not too impressed!  

Also enjoyed the Murray semi more for the Becks  crowd shots, 

God I sound sad! 

Shelly- congrats on the egg haul! 

DWR- don't stress too much lots of ladies seem to have hiding eggs, Vicks67 who cycled before christmas had only 4 follies at all I think and they found 7 eggs...

love to everyone, 

Kate xx


----------



## kdb

LOL LOL LOL   

Ah yes, a Becks 'moment'    I'm hearin' ya!!!

x


----------



## ceci.bee

DWR hun am sending you positive follie vibes       hopefully Shelly has give you some hpe for hiding follies - and it really is quality over quantity so hope it all goes well

shelly wow 12 eggs fab hope you are resting and good luck for baby making love in the lab tonight!!

KDB you lucky thing - have never been a huge Becks fan until this world cup - think he has matured and is looking gorgeous esp in your pic! 

gribbie hun are you ok? resting up I hope and taking it eaaaaaaaaaaaasy

Kate am sure your pg hormones are focussing on beck's parenting skills.....   rather than his hunky chest!!!  

Georgy hope your consult goes well hun and you get your notes sorted 

Sweetdreams hope your scan goes well and your nasty cysts are gone so you can get started again     

Betty and Redberries good luck for your scans      

AFM am still being a moody moo on DR -sniffing started today and really don't like it and poor DH is going to have to put up with me for a bit longer as am planning to DR for an extra week to avoid a big work commitment that is currently booked for our original transfer day - am in need of PMA after so much pain and disappointment I am finding it really hard to get excited about this cycle, esp when DH tells me he is still sad about using a donor    after everything

lots of love to all you wonderful ladies
C


----------



## Gribbie

ceci.bee

I was back in work today - just glad to be keeping busy - I'm reading too much into every little twinge and symptom   feeling more grumpy in the 2ww then at any point in the tx!


----------



## kdb

Ceci - your DH's sadness will melt away when you get your BFP    Hopefully once you start stimming you will begin to feel excited   

right, really really must log off now and go see DH
xox


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks guys!
xx


----------



## livity k

Ceci-    I think the longer your tx goes on the harder it is to get excited as it is self protective- I definitely found that- I was pretty flat  on the last cycle as it was number 4 and I was just not believing in a positive outcome, but when it does work it does take away the previous stress, I hope that doesn't sound glib as I know what you have been through has been such a rollercoaster and coming to terms with using donor sperm is a huge issue, but I think it is possible to be sad about one element and positive about the whole, does that make sense, and as KDB said once you are pregnant then you will be focussing on your future baby and not what has made it, 
Kate xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Hi all    Just a few quickies...

kdb- i am really pleased they are taking such good care of you in endo, you'll be back on track in no time and in an even better place than ever, having got this thyroid business sorted out! Let me know how monday goes, will think of you      thanks for the link too!

Shelly- well done you! Thats a great nest you have there! Cant wait to hear how many embies you have    That PMA helped im sure    oooh! and 12 eggs... i was thinking 12 for you, like i said   

Gribbie- tww is soooo hard. Actually the worst bit i think    The thing is, it is finite, so just a matter of getting through it really! Youre doing well   

Ceci- IVF is so much more likely to succeed than IUI so this could be the one hun, stay    your bfp is just around the corner!    to your DH too, it must be hard for him but the girls are right... that bfp will make it ok... 100%   

DWR- keep visualising!! think lots of eggs, dont focus on only a few!! you never know. And anyway... you only need one in reality   

Nicki- not sure i can help there... i would do exactly what they say..... sometimes a little ignorance is bliss! 

Sorry to miss out everyone else... im struggling to keep up!! a group hug will have to do for now


----------



## wardkal

Hi girls - sorry I've been quiet lately, have been keeping up with all the news though.

Ceci - sorry to hear you've been feeling down - I hope you & your DH are feeling a bit more positive today  

Gribbie - sending you calm & positive vibes for your 2ww, hope those jet setting embies of yours are settling in nicely.

Shelly - glad to hear the EC went well & hope you get some good news today, do you know yet when ET will be?

DWR - good luck for your EC tomorrow, I hope those smaller follies have caught up.

Auntie M - how's it going with DR, hope all is well?

Nicki M - I have a very low AMH (it was 3.44 in March) & was consequently advised to try natural cycle IVF. Do PM me if you want any more details.

RachelBW - have been thinking about you, how are things?

KDB - glad to hear your TSH level is down & omg how gorgeous is David Beckham, never used to be a fan but he's looking so delicious these days, even with his tattoos!

Redberries - less than a week til your scan, look forward to hearing if it is indeed twins as we all think!

Hi to the rest of Team Bump (Kate, Zoelouise, Molly, Polly, Aunty Betty - there must be more so sorry to the names I've missed!) - hope you're all expanding nicely  

AFM - back tomorrow for my baseline scan to try natural cycle again. Problem with thin lining last time so will be taking 75mg asprin this time from day 3, drinkingas much pineapple juice & milk as I can stomach (can't stand brazil nuts so I may have to give those a miss!), keeping my tummy warm with my lavender wheat bag & if all that fails they may give me viagra to get the blood flowing to the right parts! Have been relaxing with my Zita West CD (fallen asleep every time I've listened to it!) & really trying positive visualisation (strong healthy egg, lovely juicy lining etc!) but struggling with that so any tips would be gratefully received.

Hello to everyone else, wishing you all a lovely weekend.

Kaz x


----------



## Shelly_

Just a quick one from me ..... just had the call from CRGH .... .apparantly I had 13 eggs not 12 as two in one dish.... (this time decided not to ask 10x if they were in fact all my eggs...) and they got nice and snuggly last night as 11 have fertilised!! My DH is now extremely proud of his top-notch sperm!!! 

I know there is still a long way to go, but just a few days ago they were talking about there likely being around 5 mature eggs and now we have 11 little embies!! I am just over the moon. Shows you just don't know what is going to happen and you just have to trust in CRGH.

Good luck to everyone else today, keep up your PMA and lots of    .


----------



## wardkal

Fab news Shelly - well done you & DH, 11 lovely embies, fingers crossed they continue to grow big & strong


----------



## ceci.bee

Great news shelly that is amazing - 11 embies!!

good luck for your transfer and hope you get some for the freezer...

xx


----------



## Nicki M

shelly - congratulations on your fantastic crop of embies!!!!   Will follow  your advice and try not to worry too much...easier said than done though!

Lollypop - thank you - you are an inspiration to me then if your AMH wasnt much higher than mine -    that this one sticks - you are doing really well so far - do you have any tips for me?  

Redberries - definately twins!!!!  How totally exciting - i bet you really cant wait for your scan - dont think any of us can to be honest - we want to know!!!

KDB - wow....yummy is all i have to say - am not normally one who goes for celebs and never really looked at Becks like that - but wow - he is just deeeelicious!!!  Well done for your TSH levels coming zooming down - thats great news.

Gribbie:  Good luck with the rest of your 2ww - being back at work will help time go quicker.

DWR - good luck with EC tomorrow.       

Wardkal - thank you - natural ivf was something Mr Serhal suggested when he was convinced i had low ovarian reserve before i was tested.  Trouble is, he is now away til next Tuesday so i cant get his opinion and i have my dummy transfer and hycosy this afternoon - anyway - we decided to go for it and trust in them and        that i respond to the drugs and my eggs arent crap quality.  I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you can start your cycle again - someone mentioned lots of protein during stims to help with quality.... do you know anything about that?

Ceci - What a pain you are having to dr for a week longer because of work...hope its not too difficult time for you both.

hello to all the lovely pregnant ladies - its so great to hear how you are doing - gives me hope that it will happen - the clinic does seem to have an amazing track record - especially recently with all you guys having lots of BFPs!

hello to those i've missed. 
nicki


----------



## Nicki M

Just a quick HELP message:  Can anyone tell me how many paracetemol we are supposed to take before the dummy ET and hycosy - i have it at 3.30pm today and forgot to read my notes what to do...is it one hour before?

 

Thank you

xxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

2 paracetamol (500mg each tablets) an hour before - and if I were you I would also take 2 ibruprofen (200mg each tablets) as I found it v painful and forgot to take them before!!

good luck hun
xx


----------



## Nicki M

thank you so so so much ceci bee.  You are a star.

xxxx


----------



## kdb

Another colleague's pics of Becks:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Nicki - best of luck this afternoon. On the protein - lean protein (fish, chicken, turkey) is best, and you want to have some form of protein with every meal - yoghurt, milk, kidney beans, lentils, cheese, nuts, seeds, etc. I am vege so have bought a tin of the Solgar Whey to Go protein powder which Zita West and others have recommended. Aim for 30-40g protein minimum per day. Lots of FFs drink extra milk during stimms for protein, and I have read that full fat is better for fertility than skimmed.

Shells - that is fab! Well done you (and DH!) 

Kaz - sounds like you are doing everything you can to produce the best possible environment in the womb. Let's hope you don't need the viagra but great to know that it's there as a back-up.

Hi Zoe  xoxo

Girls - thank you for the kind words re; my drop in TSH. My T4 is still a bit low as is my T3, also high B12 but no idea what that means so will add it to my never-ending list of Qs for the endo on Monday.

Feeling verrrrrrry zzzzzzzzz today  but have to go to a ball tonight for work...

Almost Friday, hooray!

xox


----------



## redberries

just a quick question to the preggy ladies on here.... are you refraining totally from caffeine?  I haven't had anything for 9 weeks now and am gagging for a cup of tea, just one!  I won't though, but just interested to see what others are doing.

Also, I'm not eating chocolate and that's a double whammy.  And don't even mention the wine.  Everyone tells me you don't fancy it when you're pregnant, but I'm absolutely gagging for a nice crisp glass of sauvignon.  Oh well, I'm sure it'll all be worth it  

xx


----------



## livity k

Hi Redberries, 

I'm mostly caffeine free- am drinking redbush and herbal teas but will have the odd cup- e.g. if at a friends house and I get offered one, and this morning had proper tea not redbush as I felt like it, I think the recommendation is no more than 200mg caffeine a day and tea is about 50mg so I reckon the odd one can't hurt,

I also have not gone off the idea of wine- but I have found when I've had 1/2 glass it has gone to my head and i haven't wanted more, I have sipped C's wine a few times, much to his annoyance! 

KDB- photos are gorgeous! 

Nicki- hope the dummy ET and hysteroscopy weren't too bad, 

Ceci- how are you? 

Wardkal- good luck gearing up again, 

AFM- had booking in with midwife today- was quite exciting in a form filling way, 

Love to all, 

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

I'm sorry I've just had a quick read through the posts....trying to keep up but too much has been going on.

Kate ~ Wow scan tomorrow, I bet you can't wait.......I can't wait to hear about it!!

Shelley ~ Wow what a great number of eggs you got and fab fertilisation rate...well done you. Good luck for a smooth ET...or have I missed it!!

KDB ~ Loved the photo of Becks. Could you tell how you got the photo on there....we tried to put one of the boys on but couldn't do it.....so frustrating. Or indeed if anyone else knows...HELP!!!!

Sorry for the lack of personnals, that's all I could remember....crap I know!!


Well ladies thanks for all your kind congratulation messages...so sweet of you.
So I went in on Wed 7th to be induced, 2 lots of gel later and at 9pm that night my waters broke, and I was having mild contractions. I was put on a drip to bring on the contrations more and this carried on all day thursday and I was on gas and air and handling them quite well, I got to 7cm dilated and had an epidural as reccomended by the consultant as they were worried that twin 2 would be an instrumental delivery and be very painful. I suppose around midnight thurs they checked me again and I was still 7cm dilated and they thought I wouldn't get any further than that so unfortunatley they took me down for a c-section (still upset about that as I'd got so far...but never mind)
Well at around 2.30am fri Oscar and Stanley arrived safely weighing 5lb 8oz and 5lb 12oz.....it was amazing just hearing that cry for the first time.
I was taken to recovery and then up to my own room with my boys. I had pretty much made my mind up that I would bottle feed so thats what I did, we did try a bit of breast feeding but I knew straight away that it wasn't for me...the thought of trying to breast feed twins filled me with dread to be honest!!
I have to say the pain after the c-sec was horrible, but worse than that was that I couldn't even move that first day and I found it really hard watching mark change them etc when I couldn't even reach into there cribs to touch them let alone change them.
Anyway I was in til the Sun and then hooray they let us out....I couldn't wait to get home..it was so hot in there and I just wanted to be at home getting into a routine. Well they are so gorgeous I honestly can't believe they are all mine I just sit looking at them and kissing them. They are both really good, waking every 3.5hrs for a feed then going back down...I'm sure they are waiting for Mark to go back to work then they are going to release their inner devils!!
Bless my mum she is still staying and doing my housework and food shoppping for me......I hate the no driving part of a c-sec.
Well sorry I've gone on a bit....but I have to say I love being a mummy...to be honest I wasn't sure it would come naturally to me (I'm never the first to hold a newborn...they always seem to cry when I do) but I feel like this is what I'm meant to do. They were most def worth all the effort and and the ride on the emotional rollercoaster. Mark is also a natural, and he's been a mazing support for me.
I will post a piccy of them as soon as I know how to.

Looking forward to reading up on all your good news....I willl still be reading and doing the odd post.

Loads of love and luck to you all and thanks for all your support you have given me over the past year....I know I couldn't have got through the ups and downs of tx without you girls. Everything I have learnt about IVF and how to cope with it has come from here!!

CC.x


----------



## livity k

Mrs CC- your post just made me well up- so so happy for you- would love to see a pic but am afraid I'm rubbish at techie stuff so can't help- sure someone competent will be along soon, 

lots of love

kate x


----------



## Shelly_

Mrs CC - fab news, am totally made up for you. Glad to see that you are still finding time to post on FF .... long may that continue!


----------



## AuntieM

*Mrs CC* - Congratulations!! And I also have damp eyes from your post. So uplifting xx Please keep posting (if you have time!!)

*kdb* - thanks a million for the Becks pics - he is surely looking bee-yoo-tiful these days!! xx Good luck with your endocrinologist apt on Monday, hope you get some A's to all your Qs's. xx

*DWR* - Good luck for your EC tomorrow - I only had 6/7 average follies and they somehow found 10 eggies so you just never know. xx

*Shelly* - Well done on your 11 embies - great news   they keep growing and dividing beautifully. xx

*Ceci* -    Oh honey so sorry your DH is feeling sad. We are also using donor sperm as my DH had extensive chemo to treat leukeamia as a youngster which left him with no sperm and even though I have known about this since day 1 it still fills me with great sadness at times. But I do think that once we have our babies here, the sadness will ease and we will just be focusing on the amazing new little life we have in our world. Am sending you lots of PMA        for this cycle - lets hope its lucky all round for us. xx

Sorry for lack of many personals today ladies, head bit all over the place today. Had a call from Dr A earlier as some of my thrombophilia blood test results are back. They have shown that I have "significantly low activated Protein C" and yes I am not really sure either exactly what that means yet apart from it being a clotting issue. He said it can be treated with 40mg of Clexane for my imminent FET cycle and then when (yes I am saying when again!!) I get my BFP I need to carry on with the Clexane till 20 wks and be monitored by a hematologist regularly. He has already referred me to a hematologist at UCH. I just feel so confused and














about this and keep wondering whether this was the cause of the m/mc last Nov. Dr A said its very hard to say definatively but it could have been a factor. The thrombophilia tests have also thrown up a mutation (again not sure of the details yet) but the clinic says its only 1 of my 2 genes showing the problem so they are not overly concerned but again this is such a shock as I was really not expecting anything to be wrong.

So sorry for the me post - I just feel that this is never going to happen for us and just need some re-assurance and some














from you ladies today.xx Does anyone have experience of abnormal Protein C levels?


----------



## redberries

Hi Mrs CC

It was so lovely to read your post - absolutely thrilled for you.  Sorry the birth didn't pan out exactly as you wanted, but glad that you are all now doing fine and that you're loving being a Mum.  Can we see a piccie sometime?

RB xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Auntie M hun I know only a bit about protein C - it is good to have picked it up now and treated it and I think it is pretty straightforward to treat with clexane, but I know what you mean about feeling like another thing wrong that has to be fixed - but at least you know    and thanks for the    . I know that if you have any operations it is good to know about as can put you at increased risks of DVT etc and if it did cause the MC    and is now being treated then hopefully that worry goes down a bit     . Am sure you are right about the DS issue - lots of my mates on the donor thread have said exactly the same thing - just have to get there!

Mrs CC also had a    at your post - sooooooo lovely to hear about your boys and they arrived healthily and happily and hope you get over the horrible section quickly and your mum carrys on helping out.

KDB what amazing sort of job to you have where you get to meet becks and go to balls for work    loved your mates' pics but think he/she fancied him a bit as there are looooads    Hope your T4 gets sorted - I think of hormone things a bit like a see-saw, you are trying to stay on an even balance but there are lots of things that can tip you either way - v frustrating I know but you have so much a better chance with tx when they are sorted it should be worth the wait to get your BFP    

NIcky hope it went well today - and you get some answers re natural/stimmed IVF

DWR          for lots of lovely quality eggies tomorrow hope it goes well hun 

Kate thanks so much for all your support hun    you are so lovely means so much 

Redberries - I also struggle with tea addiction and have decided this time will stop when up reg starts but not during DR as find it hard to cope working hard without caffiene. I also can't give up chocolate completely and think that small ammounts of things you like aren't going to hurt - french women all have occasional glasses of wine in pg and there are not any worse pg outcomes there than in any other country - and also think that denying yourself everything can be stressful. Having said that I know how it feels that you want to do everything right and not even think about doing anything that could possibly be at all harmful in anyway - go with your gut hun and hope you see lovely twinnies on your scan   

wardkal sounds like you are doing everythign you can for a lovely lining hun         it behaves and you don't need the viagra but great to know it is a backup if you do need it hun

sweetdreams said on another thread that soooooooo hope your nasty cysts have gone and you go back on your normal dose of Gonal F and get a lovely BFP          

AFM feeling better after lovely tea with a wonderful friend here in liverpool  - and her totally gorgeous 10 month old daughter who was just the cutest - she lost her first at 20 wks and is so understanding and sympathetic, but also a real inspiration of how you can go on from horrible heartbreak to be a happy contented mum. All your support is so wonderful thank you all so much - just now have to get through the rest of my month here in scouse land, and then get AF and start up reg. As we are using my frozen eggs am not stimming but having FET tx, then at day 14 they get the eggs out of the freezer, hopefully fertilise those which defrost ok and then we have a transfer around days 16-18           if all goes according to plan! - it is werid as we pay for FET and then ICSI - and they have only done it 12 times before so is a bit of an experiment, but have read some good data about frozen eggs from spain so trying to keep the PMA up and minimisethe negativitiy and fear  

lots of love and thanks all for your support
C


----------



## Bella6

Hello all,


Tested this morning (14dp5dt) and it's a BFN again. I'm not sure we can take much more of this. 


Thank you for all the support over the past month and good luck to everyone,
bx


ps I'm assuming I can drink a bottle of wine over lunch - is there any chance crgh will want me to continue with the meds and test again on Sunday? (they advised me to test today so that I could have a bloods done if it was positive).


----------



## livity k

Hi Bella, 

I'm so sorry to hear your news its rubbish- and such an awful feeling,   

I have always tested on day 14 and have had 3 BFN's on that day that have not changed by OTD- but each time I have stayed on the drugs till day 16 I think the first time they told me too and the other times I just did it, but to be honest it is the worst keeping on drugs knowing it hasn't worked, 

But-- I would probably phone the clinic and ask to talk to a doc or senior nurse, just to be on the safe side, 

After my 3rd BFN- C and I drank ourselves silly on red wine, ate pate, rare steak and followed with blue cheese, life has to have some consolations

Kate x


----------



## Gribbie

AuntieM - my sister had 3 mc/s before they figured out it was a blood clotting problem (_antiphospholipid antibodies). She was on clexane throughout both her pregnancies. I know it is a different problem to yours but thought it might help.

I'm going slightly mad waiting until OTD! I hope everyone else is ok.
_


----------



## ceci.bee

Bella hun          so sorry to hear about your BFN you have had a horrible time. I hope you get hold of the clinic as kate suggests and then if they are happy for you to stop then have a large glass of red and hope you get some help/advice on your follow up appointment

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Zoelouise

Mrs CC- amazing to hear the 'end' of a FF story because it doesn't really end till our babies arrive in the world! I am really really pleased for you and thank you for updating us and spurring us all on... an inspiration   


Bella-    im so sorry. Perhaps its time for some more investigations? Somehow it seemed to help me to feel i was at least 'doing something', even if it was just tests... all i can do is send   and hope that your bfp comes one day soon. Hang in there   


AuntieM- i know it must be hard, but it sounds to me like you have made a huge step forward- the results of this test might really enable the next cycle to work?? There seems no point in carrying on without this knowledge and ... now you have it! It really seems positive that there may be some answers for you- and importantly- solutions!! I know you've had a really crap time lately but this could be the answer...    sending you    Sometimes i think with technology being so good, we can know too much    apparently our baby showed a possible liver problem (?)on the 12 week scan and we have to have a fetal echocardiogram done..... in the old days we would have been blissfully ignorant of these things!! I guess knowledge is power right?   


Cinderella kdb .... how was the ball?   


love to all Zo x


----------



## redberries

Gribbie – Hang on in there, stay away from the pee sticks!  Keeping everything crossed for you honey. 

Bella – I’m so sorry to hear it hasn’t worked for you hun.  I don’t know what to say that will provide any comfort to you, but just wanted to send you a huge huge hug.     

Polly – hope you’re feeling okay honey and that the nausea hasn’t been getting to you too much 

Shelley – congrats on a great number of embies    Fingers crossed they become bigger and stronger over the next few days.

Auntie M – sorry I can’t offer any insight on the protein C issue, but just wanted to send you big hugs and lots of PMA     I know it’s tough & frustrating going through all these investigations but it’s good positive action and then the docs will know what to do to help you get that lovely BFP.  Stay strong x 

Mummy P – sending you much love to your bump!  

Aunty Betty – hope you are feeling okay hun – are you still having your scan as planned on Tuesday?

DWR – hope the egg collection went well today and Rita was nice to you!  Looking forward to hearing how it all went.

Ceci Bee – sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down.  This is such a difficult process and understandable that you & DH are both going to have mixed feelings.  Keeping everything crossed for you that is works out for you for this cycle.

Wardkal – Hope your baseline scan went well today.  Good for you for looking after yourself and all the visualisation stuff – I found Zita’s CD really useful too although couldn’t get to the end of it without falling asleep!  Without wishing to alarm you, I would take care not to over-do it on the pineapple juice.  I know lots of IVF ladies are fans of pineapple, but I’ve also read that too much can cause uterine contractions.  I never really know what to believe on the internet, but just passing on what I’ve read so might be worth looking in to a bit more.

Hello to Nicki M, Kb, Kate, ZouLouise and everyone else xx

Not much to report from me – just hanging on in there until Weds for my 7 week scan.  Feeling a bit swimmy in the head / nauseous but no sickness or anything.  I’m dog tired all the time though but nevermind!  Off for a curry tonight!  

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Gribbie

redberries - have been looking longingly at the tests but have stayed strong and not got one yet - hubby isn't helping by offering to buy me one for every day from now until otd


----------



## wardkal

Hi all - just a very quick 'me' post, sorry no personals.

Scan was fine but they just called to say I can't start treatment this month because FSH has risen from 9 to 21 in just 4wks   I've no idea how/why it can suddenly shoot up by so much but doesn't bode well when you consider my AMH was only 3.44 in March & could be even lower by now.

So I'll take a back seat for a few weeks & maybe try again next month, although to be honest I've had enough of this whole thing. God knows how you ladies manage to go through several cycles of stimmed ivf, I don't think my stress levels could even handle one! All the best to you all, whatever stage of this crazy journey you're at!

Take care,
Kaz x


----------



## Gribbie

wardkal - really sorry to hear that you can't get started this month.  Fingers crossed for next month if that's what you chose to do.  It is a crazy journey isn't it


----------



## kdb

Claire, what a lovely story - thank you so much for taking the time to share it with us, and don't ever apologise for 'going on a bit'!!! Like the others I've got happy tears now   You're the second FF I've heard from this week (also twin boys) who said that they are surprised at how natural it feels to be a mum. I hope we all get to experience the same joy!

Re; the picture... the only way I know is if the picture is already online somewhere - eg, Flickr or ******** or another website:
1) Go to where the picture is posted and right-click on it, then select "copy image location"
2) Come back to your FF post and click on the Mona Lisa icon






















3) A pop-up box will appear and you just have to paste the image URL into that and click 'ok'

... et voila!

Can't wait to see your lovely little men!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxo


----------



## kdb

Auntie M - I have just bought the Dr Beer book 'Is your body baby-friendly' which is all about immunes, etc. I will look up the Protein C thing for you tomorrow if that's ok - but for a quicker (and more learned!) response you could post here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239216.0

The girls there will also be able to help with the mutations once you have more detail. (One called Agate is amazingly knowledgeable!!)

Clexane is a really common mild blood-thinner and sooooooooooooooo many pg women take it (for various things, eg, diabetes, over-35, etc). In fact I am 99.9% certain it was included in my protocol plan even before the thyroid issue was discovered.

Oh actually in the meantime this might help - it's from the FAQ I reviewed for Agate recently.......

xoxo
late again for the gym - will catch-up with everyone else tomorrow - in the meantime, hugs xoxo

* Thrombophilias - MTHFR, PAI-1, Factor V Leiden, APLAs *

*What are they? *
These are conditions which cause the blood to be 'sticky' and therefore have more propensity to form clots. They can be genetic (inherited) e.g., MTHFR, Factor II Prothrombin and Factor V Leiden and also Protein C and Protein S deficiencies, or they can be non-genetic (acquired) e.g., all the antiphospholipid antibodies (collectively known as APLAs). Pregnancy also raises the risk of acquired thrombophilia.

Thrombophilias may cause difficulty in getting and staying pregnant due to microclots compromising the blood flow (nutrition and oxygen) to the uterine lining and to the placenta. This can result in a poor lining and/or slow failure of the pregnancy leading to miscarriage.

Thrombophilias may also be a significant health risk leading, for example to stroke.

* How are they tested for? * 
MTHFR, Factor II Prothrombin (202010) and Factor V Leiden are tested for using genetic tests (on blood). APLAs are tested for by measuring antibody levels in the blood. The general tendency to clot is tested by doing physical clotting tests like the APTT. Tests for APLAs and general clotting are usually available on the NHS.

* How are they treated? *
For fertility they are generally treated with clexane (or other low molecular weight heparins) and sometimes additionally with aspirin. For MTHFR, folic acid, B6 and B12 are usually prescribed. Where a significant clotting issue is identified during fertility treatment, you would normally need to see your GP, and if necessary a haematologist to understand and treat any long term implications. Mild thrombophilias may not be life threatening but could still prevent a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## fozi

Hello Lovely Ladies,

Its me, Fozi, the one who has been lurking in the background for a while (actually its been on and off for about 10 months,.....since my last cycle!)
It has been difficult trying to get my head around talking and starting treatment again and sometimes feeling like everyone else has moved on (my previous cycle buddies)  but I must say that Its just fantastic to see how well you all have been doing (all the BFP's) and how supportive you all are.
I hope that I too can come and join you guys again and hope to provide support and share experiences with you.
I have just been in for my AMH bloods today and picked up my meds to start a fresh cycle with egg collection. i will also be going in for an endometrial biopsy (which i am not looking forward too!)   

Have about 2 weeks before i start my meds, so in that time i hope to start to catch up with you all on where you are in your treatment.

sending lots of    to all.

Bella sending you a big   , I know how you must feel, make sure you take some time for yourself now and indulge in things just for you.  Its easy to say that time is a healer, but in the meantime, you know that we are here whenever you need to get things off your chest.  I found this place such a God send when I had my BFN.  You HAVE to believe that a BFP will be yours.

Speak to you all soon
Love
Fozi


----------



## Shelly_

Hi girls!

Everyone at work is in the pub and I couldn't figure out any more decent excuses for not drinking, so am yet again spending my firday evening on FF. This really is becoming rather an addiction, tho it is lovely to find out how everyone is doing.

Auntie M, I agree with the other girls that I think it is good to know what the problem is in order that you fix it. Clexane doesn't seem to be the worst and so fingers' crossed that it is the magic answer you're looking for.

Fozi - hi and welcome to the thread. It is really exciting to be starting tx. Good luck.

Ceci B ... sorry to hear you are feeling down, hoping that the weekend cheers you up a little.

Kaz - sorry to hear about your FSH result, however hopefully it'll come down and you'll be able to start the next cycle. Are they going to repeat the test? 

Bella - I'm really sad for your BFN. I really hope that you take the time to think about what to do next. I agree with Zoe Lousie that maybe undertaking investigations will make you feel that you are doing something positive and are in control of the situation. 

AFM - my 11 embies are now down to 10. 9 have divided, 4 are top, 4 are good and 1 is poor. The other is a bit of late starter and has yet to divide. ET date still seems really uncertain - they'll call tomorrow morning and it could even be tomorrow afternoon, although hoping we'll get to blastocyst on Monday or Tuesday. Hoping that the rest of them hang on in there!


----------



## Gribbie

fozi - welcome back, hopefully this will be your bfp cycle   

Shelly - great news lots of your embryos are growing well.  It was one of my late starters that got to cavitating morola (a smidge before blast)


----------



## DWR

Hi all,

Wow, so much to catch up on but have gone back over the past few days, apologises if I have missed anyone.  Just wanted to say thank you for all your lovely messages of encouragement/PMA.

Mrs CC - Was so lovely to hear your story about the birth and that you now have 2 lovely bundles of joy.  Love the names you've chosen, try not to focus on the way the birth ended and hope you start to feel better in yourself in the next few days.  It is a big op to have. Would love to see photos.  It gives us all so much hope to hear your happy stories.  Don't apologise for anything.

Polly - Sorry you are still feeling nauseous

Kate - Thx for your advise on injections, fingers crossed for tonight  

ZoeL - Thanks for your tips on visualisation, it worked (see below)

Gribbie - Hope you have a relaxing weekend after going back to work in the week.   don't go near those pee sticks

Ceci - Sorry to hear you've been a bit down this week and that you DH is too.  Try and support one another through this tough time.  These experiences can only make your relationship stronger. It is so hard.

Shelly - You are doing so well and so glad to have helped you through these first few weeks.  Still a few more to go.

Dolphin - How are you feeling now you have started some of the drugs?

Redberries - Best of luck for Wednesday.  Wow, how good would it be to see 1 little heatbeat, let alone 2.  Let us know how it goes.

RachelBW - Are you ok?  Haven't heard anything from you, been thinking about you

Bella - As I said to you earlier, my heart goes out to you.  Sending you and your DH   .  Look after each other.

Kaz - I'm so gutted for you, after thinking you are doing all the right things, our bodies just don't seem to do what we want.  So sorry you are going to have to delay for a month or so.  Thinking of you

Kdb - Good luck with the endocrinologist results on Monday, that Dr Beer book is brilliant.  I bought it in March and have read most of it, makes a lot of sense.  I was just searching for answers but haven't found any yet.

AuntieM - What was your Activated Protein C result? Good that they are referring you to the hematologist to monitor you closely.  At least you will have some more answers.  If you are like me, I have to know everything (such a control freak).  

NickiM - 6 amps of GF and Menopur = 450IU (each amp = 75 IU).  At end of my stim cycle I was on 375IU (150IU of GF and 225 of LH).  The mix of FSH from GF and the FSH/LH of the Menopur is supposed to give better results than just straight GF..  Have they suggested a growth hormone and steroids for you to help with egg quality?  I had these included.  5 follicles on each ovary sounds good so I wouldn't worry too much.  As the others have said, there are exceptions to the rule.  I have an AMH of 20 and the rest of my results (they reckon are quite good), yet I did not stim like a person with those results (stimmed like a person with a lot lower hormone levels).  They were trying to explain that to me today. So what I am trying to say is nothing with this science is straight forward and you cannot use your analytical mind (i've tried and it doesn't work).

Fozi - Welcome to this thread. Good luck in 2 weeks.

Big   to everyone else

AFM- had been feeling quite down about number of follicles I had but after Zoe's advise visualised/focussed on the number 8 and I ended up with 8 eggs at my egg collection today.  The most I've ever had before is 7 so DH & I are happy with the 8.  Just over the first hurdle so we'll see what happens tomorrow but let's hope the little boys are doing their thing with my eggies in the incubator!!  Send me loads of bubbles in hope!!  Rita was lovely and looked after us very well, she is so funny and sweet.  Feeling quite bruised and uncomfortable tonight, think each time you have this op, it gets worse.

Am now sitting here warming my gestone in my bra ready for my first gestone injection - i'm scared  

Hope you all have nice weekends, think I'll be taking it easy and letting my DH wait on me!
Sorry I haven't felt like posting much this week and that I am now doing a mammoth post!!

Take Care 
DWR xxx


----------



## livity k

Sorry this is just a quick post from me, Scan today was great- it really looked like a baby this time- and was moving a lot,  so lovely to see, It might be a whopper though is above 95% centile! Down's risk went right down so it was all good... We celebrated by taking the Thames Clipper from london eye to woolwich and back which was great and then ate lots at Ping pong! 

DWR- congrats on 8 eggs! Go the   

Welcome back Fozi, 

Shelley- congrats on your embies, I'm willing them on over the weekend! 

Kaz, so sorry you have a delay-   

Big hugs to everyone else, more personals over the weekend, 

lots of love 

Kate xx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie from me. Thanks for all your lovely responses to my post. 
Below is the link to some piccies of Oscar & Stanley........

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=194411&id=649057889&l=35922bca2c

CC.x

Kate just seen your post....so so so happy for you.xx


----------



## livity k

Mrs CC- was just about to go to bed when I saw your post, 

Your boys are beautiful, just gorgeous, thanks so much for sharing some pics with us, 

lots of love

Kate xx


----------



## Gribbie

KDB - congratulations on your ec - 8 is great!  Hope the boys have been doing their job overnight    Did the Gestone job go ok?

livity k - great news about your scan   

Mrs.CC - what little cuties     

I'm staying away from the pee sticks - so far - but I'm feeling a little optimistic as my boobs are VERY tender now!


----------



## DWR

Kate - So glad you had a good scan, must be amazing to see your baby at this stage. Congrats

Mrs CC - They are gorgeous, what lovely photos

Gribbie - I've experienced the sore boobs before, hang on in there   

AFM - Gestone injection went fine.  Thanks for your tips Kate.  It wasn't nearly as painful as I thought it would be.  Perhaps the hypnotherapy I did helped with my fear of the pain and experience.  Got the Clexane one to add to the mix tonight - oh joy!!

Bon weekend to all
DWR xx


----------



## AuntieM

Bella - Sorry to hear about your BFN, I hope you are doing ok. xx

kdb - thank you *SO* much for the Protein C info - I am planning to invest in the Dr Beer book myself after a recommendation from a FF on another thread (she also put me in contact with the wonderful Agate!!) Dr A also thought that my low positive Anti-Cardio lipin test result is related and looking back over my GP tests I also had a fast APTT so clearly my blood is clotting quicker than it should be. I was on 20mg Clexane last time but as I had an ectopic I guess we wont know if Clexane would have made a difference but I have to hope that a double dose will do the trick next time. Thanks again, its so great to be able to get support on here, the whole scary world of thrombophilia/immunes can leave you feeling a little   . Hope you are ok - good luck with your apt on Monday - what are your next steps? xx

DWR - Well done on your 8 eggies - and lots of luck for your phone call today hun          My Protein C level was <0.5 and needs to be >0.9 I think?

Gribbie - Hang on in there, the 2ww is a killer isnt it?! Think I made my boobs sore by prodding and poking them to see if there were tender! And dont even mention the knicker watch! Hope you are having a restful weekend and dont let your DH buy any peesticks yet naughty boy!!  Thanks for letting me know about your sister - it does help to know other ladies have had success with Protein C issues. xx

Shelly - Hope your little brood are still doing well - sending them lots of       in the lab. xx

Wardkal - so sorry your cycle has been cancelled, its so frustrating when our bodies wont behave and do what we want them to do. Best of luck with whatever you decide hun. xx

Mrs CC - oooooh such cute boys and they look v chilled out (and well dressed!!)xx

Kate - Lovely news about your scan, must be such a milestone for you.

Hi Fozi and welcome back hun, Looking forward to chatting with you again. x

Sweetdreams - How are you doing hun, where are you at with planning a new cycle after your pesky cysts? I hope they have gone and you can start again really soon. All here for you when you are back and ready. xx

*Ladies*   thanks so much for your kind words of support and information. Am feeling much better about the Protein C issue, done a bit of reading, spoken to Dr A again and put it all into perspective. At least we can now treat the problem and I'll be monitored very closely if a BFP comes our way next month. CRGH are also happy for me to continue with the FET cycle so yay! Still have a few more tests to come back so I may downreg for a week or so longer until they come back but thats no biggy.














there are no more problems.

Must fly - have a phone call to best friend in Sydney booked in and she's just been on a second date so I am VERY keen to get her news     !!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lollypop72

Mrs CC...Two beautiful baby boys...you must be very proud....and what a lot of very cute outfits they have!  

Kate...I'm so happy for you! That is wonderful   

Auntie M...Glad they are happy for you to continue.

Gribbie...Keep calm and carry on!

DWR...Hope you embies grow nice and healthy and good luck with ET.

Bella...So sorry about your BFN.   
Shelly...Got everything crossed for you and your embies...Good luck with ET   
Fozi...Welcome back hun! Good luck with you tx and fingers crossed for a BFP this time!   

SD...Hope the cysts a beating a hasty retreat and they get you on the right dose for your next tx...Don't give up!  

Kdb...Thanks for sharing Becks with us  Great news about your thyroid levels!

Kaz...So sorry about your levels...hopefully they will get it sorted asap  

Redberries...Finger crossed for your scan on Wednesday...I'm rooting for twins!

Ceci...Have everything crossed for your fet...when are you back in London?

AFM...Got to go now as having a herd of prospective buyers trooping through my flat at lunchtime and haven't showered yet...got to be out of here!

Lots of love to anyone I've missed.  


Polly x


----------



## DWR

Morning ladies,

Just a quick update, 6 out of the 8 fertilised so very happy with that.

Take care
DWR xx


----------



## Shelly_

DWR - fab news, really pleased for you. Have they given you an ET date? Looks like mine will be Monday, so may see you there!

Gribbie - lock up those pee sticks!!!

Well, I'm off for afternoon tea with the girls. Mmmmm, lots of cake! With coffee and wine off the menu, cake is definitely my number 1 guilty pleasure!!!

Hope you're all having a relaxing weekend

xxxxx


----------



## Gribbie

KDB - great news   

AuntieM - glad you are feeling more positive x

My bad - I bought tests today.  I wouldn't have but I've been feeling sick for the last few days as well as the sore boobs, etc, etc.  Will stick them away and ignore them as long as I can!


----------



## Bella6

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts. Luckily didn't have to continue the drugs and have been enjoying Proseco in the sunshine. Follow-up with Mr Serhal on Monday...

take care all,
bx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

Bella - sending you lots of     really sorry about your BFN, really hope your follow up with Mr S goes great on Monday and you and DH can get some answers xxx  .  I have sent you a note on NOA thread about "Donor sperm route", but hopefully you wont have to go down that route and worry about that     xx

Mrs CC - aw....so so cute your boys are so lovely   , you must be on cloud 9 xx  

Kate - glad all great at 12w scan, hope you can relax a bit more now and enjoy being preggie xx  

AuntieM - glad you have a plan for the future and hope rest of your tests are all ok, great they can still do FET     for your cycle 

Gribbie - so hard not to test early   , I am really bad at it.. hope you can stay away from the pee sticks and      for your OTD that its a lovely BFP

DWR -      that your embers continue to grow and divide perfectly and all goes great for ET x

Shelly -      for your embers too and that all goes great for ET x

Fozi - welcome back, remember you from before, big    , I am still here but hoping CRGH will bring my dreams into reality very soon, hoping they do the same of you too hon        for your next lot of TX xx

kdb - oh you are so lucky, he is just so lovely    

Dolphin -     for your cycle, hope you are feeling ok    

Kaz - so very sorry, how frustrating for you, dont give up hon CRGH will be able to sort things out for you and     that you can cycle again soon, lots of     

redberries -      all great at your scan, how exciting, its such an amazing experiencexx

ceci - hope the sniffing not too horrible hon lots of     .  You must miss DH so much being away during the week  , hope you both have a lovely weekend together and you and DH are starting to coming to terms with DS      for your cycle hon, dont give up sweetie, keep up the PMA its going to happen for you     xxxx

Polly - good luck with the house selling   , remember how stressful that was    

AFM - I stop taking the meds tomorrow so then just got to wait for AF to appear and then book a day 3 scan just      those cysts have gone so I can start TX again

lots of love and     to everyone else

sweetdreamsxxxxxx


----------



## MummyP

Dear all,

Sadly my 12 week scan revealed that the smaller of our twins had stopped growing at 10 weeks old.

I cannot describe the pain, shock and sadness that I feel (but I am sure that a few of you can empathise).

We are truly grateful that we have been blessed with what appears to be a healthy remaining fetus, some are not so fortunate, however, it does not make our loss any easier to accept.

As always wishing and   for you all to get your dreams   

Take care
Mummy P x


----------



## kdb

Bella    Hope you have a good appt with Mr S.  Let you know how you get on xoxo


Kate - fab news about the little one!  Which hospital are you at now?


Jenny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've been thinking about you the last couple of days and wondered how you were.  Hope all our "good riddance" vibes have chased away the nasty cysts.    Will you be on a lower dose this cycle?


Mrs & Mr CC - Oscar and Stanley look gorgeous!  I love their stars and stripes outfits   


... just a quicky post from me as am supposed to be researching my test results ready for appt tomorrow morning.  Today we drove out to Maidenhead to pick up a toddler bed from one friend to take to another in Farnham, and while we were driving between the two, my muffler fell off!!!


----------



## kdb

MummyP    Such sad news for you and DH   Sending you and your beanie lots and lots of     


xoxo


----------



## DWR

MummyP,

I'm so sorry to hear your news, sending you loads of   , really feel for you.  Hope you and your DH can support each other through this tough time. Try to stay as positive as you can for the other baby.   for you.

DWR xx


----------



## livity k

Mummy P- I am so sorry to hear your news, I'm thinking of you   that must have been a horrible horrible shock and so so sad, 

Lots of love

Kate x


----------



## Zoelouise

MummyP- hun, that must have been such a shock, I have been there and remember shaking with grief. Im so sorry... but so pleased about your other precious chicklet. You are still blessed... take good care of yourselves   

DWR- Fab news! Really pleased for you... go embies!   

Kate-    well done on cooking a big healthy bubba! Keep up the good work mum!

To everyone else on this journey full of ups and downs    praying for sticky BFP's for you all Zx


----------



## Greyhounds

MummyP my heart goes out to you.  I am so so sorry.  Take care of yourselves. 


Gilly xx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Mummyp ~ I'm so so sorry to hear your sad news, it must have been horrible for you all. I know this is a crap time for you but I'm wishing you a happy and healthy preganancy with your little bubba. Take care.

Loads of love.
CC.x


----------



## DWR

Morning all,

Thanks for all your positive vibes for the embryos - must be working because all 6 are still growing.  So they are doing assisted hatching today and pushing us to blastocyst (never got to this stage before) so am pretty nervous.  So ET could be Wed but we'll see how things progress between now and then.

Big hello &   to everyone.
Take Care
DWR xx


----------



## livity k

Keep going DWR embies! divide, divide then blast blast......

K x


----------



## DWR

Thanks Kate,.

My bum is becoming nicely bruised and numb from the gestone injections!!  Not finding them painful when administered but just left with bruises!!! The heating of the ampoules in the bra must be working!!

xx


----------



## ceci.bee

MummyP so so sorry to hear your news baby          thinking of you and know there is nothing I can say    . I hope you and DH can spend time together and you are off work for a while....

DWR great news on your embies really hope they keep on going so strongly and the AH works         

Gribbie   !  

Betty hope your scan goes well this week

Sweetdreams sooo hope the meds have worked, AF turns up on time and the scan shows your nasty cysts have gone. How long did it take them to go after the clomid? only a month from memory so hope the same is true this time.......     

Mrs CC your boys are beyond gorgeous you must be so proud and congratulations again!!

ZL and Kate so pleased your scans went well and you are both doing so well, is fab

Redberries when is your scan??       

Bella good luck for follow up today babe      

KDB - am still so jealous about your week last week! hope that the DB vibe got your TSH under control   

Fozi bear my old cycle buddy from last year, lovely to see you back on the board and so hope this is the cycle for both of us!!       

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok

AFM feeling much more positive after a lovely weekend with DH in the sunshine, not sure what has changed except maybe am used to the DR now    but PMA is back and have booked acu to start next weekend when primolut ends so it is all starting to feel pretty real now..........

llots of love
C


----------



## Gribbie

me - test early.....maybe!  Serves me right that they were -ve!  I know it is toooo early!  My bad - I'm going to ignore the rest until at least Friday.


----------



## Nicki M

Mummy P:  I am so sorry to hear your news - i cant begin to understand how you must feel.  I hope you and your DH manage to find the strength to come to terms with it and move on positively with your little one.      for you

Mrs CC:  Your little twins are just the cuties little buttons ever!  i love the way they are looking at each other - brotherly love already!  Warmest congratulations even though we never "spoke"

Redberries:  How exciting for wednesday....!!  Good luck - dying to hear how you get on.

Gribbie:  Good luck for staying away from those pee sticks!  How strong must you be to have them in the house and not use them!  Particularly with sore boobs and feeling a bit nauseous!  Keep up the willpower though!  When is "D" day?

Auntie M:  sorry not to be able to give you any insight into the Protein C issue - but its great that others have and hopefully now you have had your appointment, you have some answers and now they are aware of it, you can be monitored accordingly for your next cycle and hopefully come up with a  nice BFP.  

DWR:  Great news on your number of eggs - i hope they are dividing nicely.  Its amazing how the visualization worked for you!  i must try that!!!  Hope the assisted hatching goes well - we will be having the same i think.  wishing you all the best for them to divide well and reach blastocyst stage and you have a nice choice of healthy embryos to put back on Wednesday.  Thanks also for your explanation on the drug dosage - he mentioned steroids, but dont think a growth hormone - do you know what drug that might be?  there were so many on my list - i have no idea what is what!  I loved your comment about trying to analyse it all!

Fozi:  Look forward to chatting with you on the thread - i think we will be on similar dates - i start Primulat tomorrow and DR next week.

Livity K:  How lovely to have seen your baby properly for the first time - it really is a most amazing experience when you finally see it as an actual little person and not a bouncing blob!  I liked your way of celebrating - very civilized!

Ceci Bee:  Glad you are feeling all positve now - enjoy the accupuncture....where do you go?  I am at the Kite Clinic, and absolutely love it - am totally addicted and almost "need" my weekly needle fix!!!!

Hello to all those i have missed - this really does take ages to do and i am completely crap at it!

AFM:  all went well on Thursday - felt really wierd (drousy and dizzy) though most of the weekend - wondered if it was the high dose of anti-biotics they administered.  DH picked up my drugs today from Central Homecare and hopefully (if he followed his instructions!) they are safely tucked away in the fridge - well those that need to be anyway!  Start Primulat tomorrow.  Exciting but nerve wracking to be back on the roller coaster ride again.

Love
Nicki


----------



## dolphin17

Oh MummyP I'm so very sorry to read your sad news    sending you lots of   

I will come on later to do more personals ladies

love dolphin xx


----------



## ceci.bee

NIkki first time around I went to the london acu centre in 126 harley st and saw christina, who is fab and really knows her stuff. this time around i am going to where my NYC acu recommended me to go (she trained with the woman who runs it), a chinese centre on chamberlayne road in kensal rise, and they are much cheaper and very nice.
I know what you mean about the needle fix though - it is weird how relaxing it is!


----------



## Zoelouise

Ceci- oooh- i live round the corner from Chamberlaine road! Might be useful to know the details of this acu for future reference... do they know their stuff about fertility issues etc?


----------



## ceci.bee

ZL - the doctor there trained in a proper place in china and both her colleague in NYC and the doc in kensal rise were taught by the same professor. She seems to really know her stuff and I felt very happy that she was doing the right things post transfer (I only saw her on the 2ww after I got back from NYC). thier website is pretty basic http://www.chinesehealthcarecentre.co.uk/index.html

hope you are ok babe  
lots of love 
C


----------



## Shelly_

Evening girls!

Swallow, I’m really sorry for your news. Hope you manage to relax in Greece and take time to think about next steps. I never went through IUI, but this is my first attempt at IVF and I have not found the 

Mummy P – sorry for you loss, you must both be devastated. However, hope you focus on your remaining one and that the morning sickness is not too bad.

DWR – wishing your embies lots of luck and blasting action tonight!

Gribbie – keep holding out on those testing sticks! Can’t believe your will power! 

Nikki – I go to the Helix clinic, they are based in Victoria and in the City and specialise in infertility. Mike is really great.

I’ve just had EC – decided to have 2 blasts put back. Both top quality, but my womb lining wasn’t perfect so that reduces the chances of twins from 50% to 30% - so we decided to go with 2. I have one frozen blast and hoping that there may be another one tomorrow. I know I should be pleased with one frostie – but on Saturday we had 9 top quality embies and then perhaps only 3 blasts. Wondering whether they should have frozen on day 3, but I guess they know what is best. 

To everyone who I have missed, hope you are doing well 
Xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

shelly hun congrats on being PUPO - I know what you mean about the number of embies falling off so quickly - but I guess only the good ones will make babies and it must be such a hard judgement call knowing which ones to put in the freezer on day 3 and which ones to try to get to blast - think the embryologsits do an amazing job and could not do it myself!!
hope you are resting and DH is doing everything for you           for the next 16 days
love
C


----------



## sweetdreams73

mummy p - oh sweetheart, I am so so sorry for your loss, sadly I do know the pain you are going through and what its like to lose a baby, words cant make you feel better right now but just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you and sending you lots of love and         xxxxxx

shelly - congratulations on being PUPO really hope 2ww goes quick for you    and       that you will be celebrating your BFP very soon xx

DWR -        for your embies xx

  to everyone else xxx


----------



## Gribbie

Shelly_ said:


> Gribbie - keep holding out on those testing sticks! Can't believe your will power!


Ummm    I might have used one or three   Nothing showing yet!


----------



## AuntieM

*MummyP* - I was so saddened to see your post and am so sorry for your loss. I too unfortunately know the utter shock and pain and that time is the only healer. I am sending you lots of   and   for your little one. xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Gribbie


----------



## AuntieM

Shelly - Yay you're now PUPO - great news. Lots and lots of        for your duo. We are in great hands at CRGH, and have to trust in their expertise,    for your your remaining embie to make it to blast. xxx

Gribbie - Naughty pee sticks - much too early hun, lock them in a drawer till at least end of wk! Its so hard I know.    

DWR - Ooh you're getting close now, hope your super 6 continue to do really well. xx

Kdb - How did your apt go today? 

Ceci - so glad you have found your PMA    , and had a lovely weekend. I reckon the sun helps out with all manner of angsts! Hope rest of your sniffing goes ok and without too many grumps!! Interesting about the acu too - I live not too far from Chamberlayne Rd and had no idea there was a good acu there - how much do they charge? 

ZL - another NW london lady   - hope you are doing ok? You mentioned about having a foetal echocardiogram - when do you have this? 

Sweetdreams - lovely to hear from you again hun. Hope your cysts have vamoosed and you can start cycling really soon.    

NickiM - Welcome back to the rollercoaster hun   

Dolphin - Hello hun - how is your downregging going? Dont think you are too far behind me?


AFM - AF is on its way, not fully here yet though. Will be speaking to Dr A when she has arrived, and hopefully all my other chromosome and immune tests will be back (and clear) and I can book my dilapan (yuk ouch    ) and baseline scan.    there are no more hiccups in store and we can move forwards with the double dose Clexane to treat my Protein C deficiency. Getting bit closer now ladies   

xx


----------



## fozi

Mummy P- just popped in to have a quick read and I didnt want to go off without saying how sorry i was to hear your news.    you are incredibly brave and have been through so much. hope that you are able to spend some time off work with DH and am keeping everything crossed for your little beanie who is with you.  am thinking of you.

Fozi


----------



## Zoelouise

Gribbie! Naughty!    You are torturing yourself hun! Wait at least four more days i think   

AuntieM- hiya, glad things are progressing for you now... the waiting is so awful when you just want to hold your dreamed of baby! Yes, my foetal echocardiogram is at 21 weeks (24th Aug). I havent been too worried but i really hope its all ok    Im not sure i really understand the implications of a problem so im being deliberately ignorant at the moment. No naughty internet searching for me!

Thanks Ceci for the link   

MummyP, a    for you today x


----------



## Gribbie

MummyP - so sorry to hear your news.   

Shelly - congratulations on being pupo - hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and you don't go too   like I am   

I am glad I've started tested early - I was so convinced I was pregnant that if I'd waited the whole 2 weeks then got a -ve I'd have been totally gutted, now I'm a little more realistic and know it may or may not work.  Plus after my morning test I can forget it all for the day and get some work done (will that's the theory anyway)


----------



## redberries

Mummy P:  I’m so sorry that this has happened – I can’t imagine how terribly hard it must have been to hear that news. 

Gribbie – ooh lovey, I know it’s soooo tempting to test early, but don’t put yourself through that every day.  Give yourself a few more days honey.  Keeping everything crossed for you that you get your BFP. 

Mrs CC:  Oscar and Stanley are adorable – absolutely gorgeous pictures on ********, you must be so incredibly proud.  Well done for producing two beautiful little boys!

DWR:  Is it ET for you tomorrow?  If so, wishing you all the best of luck

Ceci Bee:  Good to hear you sounding upbeat.  I found the acupuncture to be really worthwhile – it was lovely just to go to a space once a week where I could mega relax.  I also went to the London Acupuncture clinic who I really liked a lot.  

Shelley – congratulations on being PUPO!!  Sending you lots of positive vibes for your embies to get nice and snuggley in there

Kate – congratulations on seeing your beautiful baby, what a lovely moment that must have been for you

Nicki – good start with starting the downregging

Kdb – great news about your levels

Welcome back Fozi!

Hello and hugs to everyone else!    Sorry I’ve missed a few out today.  I only slept for 3 hours last night and brain is all shrivelled up today!

I’m in for my first scan tomorrow (I think I’m 7+2) so of course I’ll update you all as soon as I know what’s what!


----------



## ceci.bee

Redberries                 for your scan tomorrow ..................thinking of you and your potential double trouble!  

Betty hope your scan went well today thinking of you babe

MummyP hope you are ok hun         

Gribbie I think that everyone falls into one of two categorires on the 2ww - either those that test daily/twice daily to get ready for disappointment/happiness at actual OTD, and those that are too terrified to test as are too scared of BFN and live in PUPO denial land until OTD - I know I am defo the second, and my mate Auntie Betty was defo in the first group on her first IVF and moved to the second on her FET - I think there is stress and anxiety either way and nothing makes the 2ww easier  but it is defo true that lots of people don't get a BFP until OTD so if you are going to keep testing don't get too disheartened by negatives that come up early and am keeping the PMA going for you to OTD            for a lovely sticky BFP. Have a read of the 2ww board there is a very funny thread there about symptom spotting that really cheered me up on all my 2wws  

Hi to eveyrone else hope you are all ok - and enjoying sunshine weather totally foul here in liverpool and am trying to summon the will to cycle back to my grotty house in the rain   

lots of love
C


----------



## Auntie Betty

Hi ladies, sorry to jump in...just wanted to wish Redberries good luck for your scan tomorrow    mine was today - measuring exactely 7 weeks and saw one lovely heartbeat....very relieved


----------



## DWR

Just a quickie from me tonight.  I am hoping that some of my 6 embryos will have reached blastocyst tomorrow and we can have two transferred, fingers crossed.

Shelly - Try and relax as much as possible.

Gribbie - So sorry to hear that you tested early and it wasn't good news.  Try not to test for another week.

Nicki M - It was Norditrophin (the growth hormone)

Redberries - what time is your scan? I might be in late morning for my ET because they are doing them early tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else and big  
DWR xx


----------



## redberries

Well done Aunty Betty!  That's lovely news.  Thanks for your good wishes for tomorrow for me.

DWR - I'm in first thing for my scan (9am).  Good luck for ET! 

xxxx


----------



## AuntieM

AuntieBetty - YAY lovely news from your scan, take care and keep us posted. xx

redberries - all the very best for tomorrow, hope you get bit more sleep tonight xx

DWR - so close for you now, lots of     and   for ET tomorrow. 

Ceci - LOL at the 2 types of 2 week waiters!! - I am definately in the PUPO bliss for as long as possible camp!! Hope you didnt have too soggy a cycle back to your house. xx

xx


----------



## ceci.bee

DWR            for ET tomorrow

YAY betty that is fab news

Redberries    again for your scan

AUntieM am pleased I am not the only PUPO denial 2ww-er  

love to everyone
C


----------



## Gribbie

Auntie Betty - lovcely news   

redberries - wan't wait to hear how your scan went   

DWR - hope all goes well with the ET and they snuggle in nicely   

Thanks for the kind words everyone.  I think I was a naive first timer and assumed it would just work - silly I know.  I'll try to ignore the pee sticks until the weekend.  The hormones are sending me crazy - I always reacted very badly to the pill and I'm getting the same feelings now - big black cloud over me and emotions raging out of control.  Had a bit of a cry yesterday and feel a lot better today.


----------



## redberries

Aunty Betty - lovely news on your 7 week scan - so happy for you!  

DWR - best of luck for today - hope the ET goes like clockwork for you

Gribbie - I feel for you honey, this isn't an easy journey at all.  I would say you have been hopeful and had PMA which is different to being naive.  Don't los hope yet though, you still have a few days before you can be certain your pee sticks are telling the truth.  Keeping everything crossed for you honey.

I had my scan today (7+2) and there was just one sac there but a lovely heartbeat.  So no twinnies!  Dr A said the other one obviously disintegrated - feel quite sad about that one not making it as I had psyched myself up for being told it was twins, but I'm pleased there is one in there which has a lovely beating heart.  I know deep down that I'll probably cope easier with one and I'm just very grateful that it has worked for me.  Now have to just keep taking it easy and not doing too much for the next few weeks.  I feel a bit dumb as I've organised a party for my family at my house for next weekend and have to cater for 15, and then a dinner party for 8 the following weekend.  I hope I'm not taking on too much! 

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## kdb

Redberries - huge congrats on your scan - it must've been fab hearing a healthy heartbeat    Do you have a date for your next scan?  Hope you can get some help from your family for prepping the party!  xoxo


----------



## sweetdreams73

auntybetty - so happy for you that all was great with your little one at your first scan    , its such an amazing experience seeing their heartbeat for the very first time, so sorry about your other little one   hope wait till 2nd scan goes quick    

redberries - thats fantastic news that all great with your little bean at your first scan    , but very sorry about your other little one not making it  , hope your wait till 2nd scan goes quick    

auntieM - hope all your results come back ok       and you can start TX again very soon 

gribbie - dont give up hon    , its still early days, there is still hope       that its a BFP for your OTD

DWR - hope your ET all goes great today      

ceci-bee - hope your ok hon     a little birdie said it might be your birthday tomorrow? is that right?  you were keeping that a bit quiet   

lots of     to everyone else

xxxxx


----------



## Lollypop72

Redberries...Congrats on your scan  ...I know it must have been a bit of a disappointment not being twins   We were all cranking up your expectations, but it sounds like you have a lovely healthy bean so that's great. Could you postpone the family occasions?...or get someone else to do it? I'm sure your family would understand, you really need to be taking it easy in the next few weeks and hosting parties is one of the most stressful things you can do...

Mummy P...So sorry sweetpea.  I know it's hard but try and stay positive and focus on your healthy baby...which I'm sure will bring you lots of joy   
Gribbie...STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS! It's only a few more days hon'...stay strong.  
DWR...Good luck for your transfer...hope everything goes smoothly and you have lots of healthy blasts to choose from.  
Aunt Betty... Great news! Well done hon'.   

Ceci...hope you get back to London ASAP...sounds miserable.  
Shelly...congrats on being PUPO...Sit back and relax for your 2WW.  

Nicki & Auntie M...Good luck for your up and coming tx.
Jenny, Kate, Kdb, ZL, Fozi, Dolphin, and everyone else big hugs   

AFM...Had a bit of a dramatic weekend...Sunday was round at the inlaws in Oxford and went to the loo to find that I had come on! DH and I panicked and rushed straight to casualty, by which time the bleeding had stopped...they rushed me through stuck loads of tubes in me did loads of tests and by the time the results came back they decided it was just implantation bleeding and was perfectly fine... We had a scan on monday just to make sure and all was OK ...perfect little heartbeat hammering away. I can't tell you how relieved we were!   
Oh...and we sold our flat after 2 days on the market! Now we just have to find somewhere to live!

Polly x


----------



## ceci.bee

Gosh polly that sounds scary - so pleased your bean is still doing so well

Redberries - you are right we cranked up the twins expectation -    but great that your singleton can produce such a cracking beta and has a lovely strong heartbeat, that is fantastic news am really pleased for you. Make sure DH pulls his weight with your parties!

Gribbie you are doing amazingly - not suprised with all the progestorone you are feeling hormonal and tearful - always better to have a cry and pleased that you are feeling a bit better - and not long now to OTD      

Sweetdreams you are right it is tomorrow - but is not a big deal, esp as will be working (although hopefully comign back to london tonight so can sleep in and work from home tomorrow) - hope your AF comes on soon and you can get going!

DWR hope ET went well today!

MummyP hope you are ok    

KDB any news on when you are going start tx??so pleased your thyroid is behaving at last

NIcky hope your stims are going ok - when is your next scan?

Hope everyone else is ok and sorry for so few personals today am pretty excited as the HFEA have given me an early birthday present of the OK to import our #1 choice of donor - they saw sense and that £12 over the £55 allowed was not a massive incentive - so am v pleased we can get on with tx with our chosen one   

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Lollypop72

Oh Ceci that's great news!  You must be so excited!   x


----------



## Gribbie

redberries - fantastic!  Sorry both didn't make it but as you say 1 is probably easier     

Lollypop - glad it was nothing - must have given you a fright though   

ceci.bee - that is great news   

Thanks for the tlc everyone.  I'm feeling a lot better today and you never know - things might change by the weekend


----------



## Zoelouise

Congratulations on strong healthy heartbeats Redberries and Aunty Betty!    Its such a wonderful feeling to know there really is another life there, growing       

Gribbie- hang in there. Its so hard but were here with you sending     

Ceci- yay! What a relief for you! Its a good omen   

Polly- blimey    I would have been a mess. Well done you for staying so strong    Its a bit of a nightmare all this isnt it?

Hi to everyone else, especially those on a cycle      for you all!!

Not much to report from me... 16 weeks today, waiting for some movement but fear i still have a while for that   ... you never know though! Come on chicklet... 

Zx


----------



## Auntie Betty

Redberries - so glad all was well at the scan for you - think we are def responsible for hyping up the twins thing!!!!!!  One healthy strong heart beat is great though.  Another 2ww begins my next scan 3rd Aug


----------



## Shelly_

Quick question (Another one!). I had my FBC and progestorone today (7 days after EC). I had these done at my GP who faxed them through to CRGH at lunchtime. My GP thought my progesterone was rather high at 190. I asked CRGH to call but they haven't done.  I was worried I might have low progesterone and so have been using the pessaries twice per day and then topping up with gestone 3x per week. Tonight is meant to be a gestone night, but I'm thinking I should not take the injection. 

Do you think I should call the doctor on call at CRGH or just wait until the morning and call them then - the injection would only be 12 hours late? 

When you've all had your day 7 tests, have they called you with the results? How high has the progesterone been?


----------



## Lollypop72

Shelly...Call the on call doctor today...don't wait until tomorrow, you need to keep your meds at the correct levels and CRGH know more about it than your GP. (All our levels are probably through the roof compared to what GPs are used to. When I had OHSS my eostroidal levels went up to 17950)! 

Px


----------



## Shelly_

Polly - thanks for the advice, called the on-call doctor who really didn't seem to mind being called and stressed it was important not to change drug regime without speaking to a doctor first, so I feel a bit less guilty for calling . As you rightly guessed, by IVF terms my progesterone was well within the normal range and so it is gesterone injection tonight as planned. Glad to hear that you are feeling better today, hope you manage to get to DH to take care of you so that you can take it easy.

Redberries - congrats on the strong heartbeat. Great news. Try to take it easy - Ocado could be a good option, they do great nibbles.

Ceci B - so glad that **** saw sense. I always think the limits are a bit ridiculous anyway and particularly for donor eggs they really do not provide any incentive for people to donate. I understand the rationale behind the limit, but there is also the harsh reality that there are not enough donors and it is causing a lot of distress to those who need donors. Perhaps a little commercial reality is needed.

Zoelouise - can't believe you are waiting for movement. The first twingle will be magical!

Hoping everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Gribbie

Shelly - mine was >190 too and the doc at CRGH called to say it was just fine.


----------



## MummyP

Gribble - Hang on in there  
Aunty Betty - Yaaaay to bubba's heartbeat   
Cece.Bee - Fantastic news on your donor - Thank you for checking on me  
Lollypop72 - Sorry to read of your nightmare Sunday, although all ended happily, fantastic news on your bubba's heartbeat  
Sweetdreams - Thank you
Kdb - Thank you
Redberries - Ahhhr fantastic news on your scan, I to was a little disappointed with my first ICSI scan to find only one heartbeat, but 20 months later I am in awe of my little man and such disappointments pail into insignificance (I promise). Well done  
DWR - How did ET go?
Zoelouise - Thank you
Fozi - My fellow lurker, Thank you for your kind words  
Auntie M - Your TX is near yaaaay. Wishing and sending    . 
Shelly - Sending you    
Dolphin17 - Thank you. Good luck for next TX
Niki. M - Welcome to an amazing thread .Thank you for your lovely words
Mrs CC - Thank you - Stanley & Oscar are just divine; you & DH must so proud. 
Gillydaffodil - Thank you
Kate - Thank you. Wonderful news on your scan, was you able to get pics? 

Ladies, after reading such heartfelt support in my darkest moments (((big sigh)))) I cannot thank you enough, it has been a struggle to rationalise my emotions, for our loss and at the same time our wonderful miracle, but I am a great believer, that time is a healer. 

If I needed any reminder, in the last few days our bubba has started letting his/her presence known with tiny flutters in my tummy, which is mostly reassuring and also brings a smile to my face.

Thanks again
Mummy P x


----------



## Nicki M

Redberries and Aunty Betty:  congrats on your healthy heartbeats - though so sorry that one of your sacs was empty redberries, hope you are feeling okay about it now and can concentrate on your one little beany.   

Gribbie:  Stay strong...if you can, keep away.....hard as it is!

Lollypop : OMG - that must have been awfully worrying - so relieved that all is fine - and congrats on selling your flat in 2 days!!!!  Hope all goes smoothly with that and you find somewhere amazing to live.

shelly - glad your progesterone levels were okay - though it's all so worrying at the time not knowing.  Do you mind me asking....does everyone have to have a blood test then 2 days after you have ET (assuming ET is on day 5)?  I am planning to be flat on my back for 4 days post ET....there's no way i am trecking up to london to do a blood test!!!!  How did it work for you?

DWR: hope ET went okay and you are resting.        

Ceci Bee - that's great news on your donor - brilliant - so exciting to be able to move forward now.    for you it works.

hello to everyone else   

AFM:  waiting to start down regging on Tuesday....just want to get started now...though not looking forward to those injections...yuk!!!

xxx


----------



## Shelly_

Hi Nicki - yes, you are meant to get a blood test 7 days after EC. I didn't want to trek to the clinic and so my GP did mine and faxed to CRGH. You could consider that too, although you do need to hassle CRGH to read the fax, as I found out.


----------



## sweetdreams73

Shelly - hope you can get reassurance from CRGH as to what meds to take      all ok

Mummyp - be gentle with yourself, it does take time hon lots of     

zoelouise - hope you are now able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy a bit more now  , must be amazing when you feel them move for the first time, that will be a very precious moment for you and DH   

Nicki -       all goes great for your cycle, hope downregging goes ok   


ceci-bee - Great news about swimmers. Wishing you a very Happy Birthday hon for today         hope you have a lovely day and really hope all your wishes and dreams come true really soon,     xx

gribbie -       for OTD

hello to everyone else lots of     
  
AFM - I am just waiting for AF to turn up so I can go for my scan to see whats what and whether the cysts have gone and whether I can start my next lot of TX again       they have gone.

sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## redberries

Just a very quick log on today as have meetings galore, but just wanted to say Happy Birthday to Ceci Bee   

Aunty Betty - we are pretty much on the same track with our dates - you're one day ahead of me!  I've got my next scan on 4th August.  Another 2WW eh?

Love to everyone else.  Sorry not longer personals for now, but will get to catching up in next day or so xxx


----------



## DWR

Hi Ladies,

Aunty Betty - Great news on your scan

Redberries - Sorry to hear that it wasn't twins but great that you have a healthy heartbeat

Ceci - Happy Birthday - hope you are having a nice day and good news on your donor

Polly - So sorry to hear about your scare, glad all is well now

Shelly - Stay positive hun, we are going through this 2WW together cycle buddy!!!

Nicki M - Good luck for start of treatment next week

Sweet dreams - fingers crossed for you in the next few days.

 to everyone else

AFM - I am now officially PUPO (love this term!!).  Went in for ET yesterday.  Out of the 6 embryos, we had 2 put back and 2 were frozen, cannot believe this, wasn't expecting to have any to freeze. Was just hoping we would have 2 to put back.  So am quite relieved and not as stressed today as I have been for the past few days.  Got my mother-in-law looking after me which is nice!

Take Care
DWR xx


----------



## Nicki M

dWR:  enjoy the rest and being taken care of by your mother in law!
xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Great news DWR and agree with Nicki that MIL I hope is treating you with kid gloves - hope she is a good cook   
and fab news it went well and you have frosties, that is wonderful
XX


----------



## Lollypop72

Ceci..  

DWR...Congrats on being PUPO...relax and enjoy!  

Everyone else big hugs   

Polly x


----------



## sweetdreams73

DWR - congratulations on being PUPO    , hope 2ww goes quick for you    and        its a lovely BFP on OTD, take care and enjoy being pampered   x


----------



## Shelly_

Sweet dreams, hoping that the cysts have gone and you get to start DR soon. Good luck for the scan.

Nicki, not long to wait now! Very exciting!

Mummy P, hope you're enjoying those flutters. It must make everything feel very real and hopefully you can relax and enjoy being pregnant.

DWR - hope the MIL is still taking good care of you! Very jealous of the personal service!

I'm quietly going insane with this whole 2ww. Thought it would be a good thing to take the rest of the week off after ET, but now wondering whether work would have been a welcome distraction. On the plus side, I've nearly finished series 1 of Nip Tuck and about to move onto the second box set. Time well spent!!! I'd forgotten how hot Christian is!! Mmmmm. If only CRGH doctors could be as cute!!


----------



## Gribbie

DW - Woohoo!!!!!  Enjoy being pupo and don't be a silly billy like me and test early causing yourself more stress.  Get your feet up and chill     

MummyP - that is lovely - must make it seem real!     

Nicki M - good luck for your cycle.  I got my gp to do the blood test (7 days after EC) and faxed the results to crgh too.  I've still got the bruise to prove it!  The nurses at crgh are great at getting blood - my gp's nurse - not so good!

Sweetdreams - hope you don't have to wait too long   

Shelly - the waiting is enough to send you   isn't it!     

There might be some hope for me - I didn't test this morning - its quite liberating!   I had some spotting yesterday (tiny amount and nothing since) and I'm  feeling very bloated today with a permanent stitch under my ribs.  Now  it could be nothing or it could have been very late implantation (10dpt?) and  some ohss - fingers crossed!


----------



## AuntieM

*Ceci* - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !!!      and so wonderful that you also have your donor No1 all approved - must be a lovely extra birthday pressie for you. Hope you are enjoying being back with DH. xxx

*DWR* - Well done on being PUPO, hope you are being well cared for by your MIL. xx

*Gribbie* - fingers crossed honey 

*Shelly* - hang on in there honey, your distraction telly sounds great!! 

Quickie for me tonight, but hello to all the other lovely ladies xxxx 

Waiting for callback from Dr A as its my Day 1 today and he asked me to call so that he could check if the rest of my blood results are back and confirm that we can go ahead with the FET cycle. Not sure he'll call back tonight now though and I need to book in a scan and dilapan for tomorrow if all is ok. Does anyone know if baseline scan & dilapan can be done on Day 5 as they wont do this over a weekend so might need to go in on Monday instead? Aargh, so the stress starts already!!


----------



## kdb

DWR, congratulations honeybee     

Ceci - happy birthday!!!!!!!!  Hope your gorgeous little pussy cats are giving you loads of snuggles    

 and hugs to everyone else xoxo

p.s. Gribbie - no more pee sticks til OTD missy!


----------



## Gribbie

Yes miss


----------



## ceci.bee

Shelly_ said:


> I'm quietly going insane with this whole 2ww. Thought it would be a good thing to take the rest of the week off after ET, but now wondering whether work would have been a welcome distraction. On the plus side, I've nearly finished series 1 of Nip Tuck and about to move onto the second box set. Time well spent!!! I'd forgotten how hot Christian is!! Mmmmm. If only CRGH doctors could be as cute!!


 

I know the feeling although would be hard to take the CRGH docs seriously if they looked like that!!!!
Not long now hun you will get there it is a horrible wait and           for you and Gribbie to get your lovely BFPs

AuntieM I hope you got your call back - I don't know the answer to your question about dilapan but hope they can sort the timing for you and you get in today to have it done

Sweetdreams I hope your AF turns up soon 

Thanks for all the sweet birthday wishes had a lovely relaxing day yesterday and am now chilling out again today when I should be working! DH took me to bistro Galvin last night on baker st - yum yum yum diet went out of the window!!!
Hopefully organising shipping our donor this weekend and then can really start getting the PMA flowing for this cycle when I stop the primolut!

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Lollypop72

Auntie M...have they told you they won't do a baseline scan over the weekend? I had mine on a Sunday so I can't imagine why they wouldn't be able to do you...they are open all weekend.

Polly x


----------



## AuntieM

Hi ladies

Quickie from me - now have all my bloods back at last! They have shown that in addition to the low Activated Protein C level, the other thrombophilia tests have shown that I also have MTHFR and Factor V Leiden mutations. Dr A has re-assured me that because it is just 1 of my 2 genes showing the mutation, then this can be managed with double dose Folic Acid. Still getting to grips with what these mutations actually are but CRGH are happy for me to carry on with my FET, so I am not too anxious about it. Just waiting for go ahead from the haematologist at UCH who I've been referred to, to check they dont need to take any more blood at this point then should have dilapan and baseline on Tuesday. So few more days sniffing for me then !!

Polly & Ceci - thanks for your words. xx

Gribbie & Shelly - Thinking of you lovely 2 ww'ers -         

Dolphin - How are you doing cycle buddy?

Happy weekends to everyone else   

xx


----------



## ceci.bee

AUntie M sorry you have had more problems uncovered, but great news that it can be easily treated and has been found out now so you can have the clexane and the high dose folic acid - and        that it puts you in a great set up for your FET

love and    to all
C


----------



## Gribbie

BFN for me today


----------



## Lollypop72

Oh Gribbie...I'm so sorry hon   You must be gutted. I know this is little consolation but it doesn't mean it won't happen for you next time  

Polly x


----------



## kdb

Gribbie sweetie,  So very disappointing for you and DH after all the build-up with the pgd testing going so well.   Do you still have the funny feeling under your ribs?

MummyP - those flutters sound wonderful!  Keep smiling lovely xoxo

Mrs CC - hope you're settled in at home now and enjoying the twinnie fun with your little men 

Hi Polly, how is the house-hunting going?

Ceci, things are sounding v positive for you now - I'm so pleased 

AuntieM... glad you've got all your results back at last, and that the few issues that have been uncovered are easily treated  My appt with Dr C on Monday went well, he is so lovely. He agreed to do my Level 1 immunes tests and my med insurance has confirmed they will pay for them. The only one he didn't have in his book was Factor V Leiden so I'll ask (plead!) my GP to do that.

Kate  Hope you're having a wonderful day with C and bump 

Shelly... hope you're managing to stay sane and distracted! 

DWR... 

Hello to all the other fab CRGH girls  Hope you're enjoying the weekend!

AFM, am having a lovely, long-awaited lazy day at home today. (DH is out playing cricket.) Am going to do some baking (ginger crunch), a bit of cleaning and maybe even a snooze. Have had wayyyy too many late nights this past month. Need to nurture myself better in prep for our IVF!

xoxo


----------



## DWR

Afternoon ladies,

Gribbie - I am so sorry to hear your news. Big   to you, thinking of you

kdb - Ginger crunch sounds yummy, can I have some!!!

Kate - Happy Birthday, hope you are being spoilt and are having a lovely day

AuntieM - At least they now know about these mutations and can give you tx to combat these. Good luck with the treatment

Hi to everyone else - hope you have all enjoyed your weekends.

AFM - Day 9 of 21 - Thx for all your thoughts and positive vibes.  I'm so bored just sitting on the sofa!!  Am feeling quite positive at the moment but I know that next week, the emotional defence barriers will come back.  My MIL did a great job of looking after me and my Mum is coming to keep me company this week.  I'm being extra careful this tx and plan not to do anything that will jeopardise the result.

Take care
DWR xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Gribbie hun            so sorry to hear about your BFN hun that is rubbish after all the omens were good

DWR         

KDB wish I had your job, and your lazy day enjoy the ginger crunch! good news your appoitnment went well and you are on your way now - hope all your other immunes are ok

AFM stopped primulot yesterday so now v menopausal  -hope AF turns up soon to put me out of my misery!

lots of love
C


----------



## wardkal

Gribbie - I'm so very sorry to hear your news. I have no wise words or advice I'm afraid, just wanted to say I'm thinking of you & DH, I hope you're looking after each other  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well. Although I've not been posting, I've been eagerly keeping up with everyone's progress & news.

I'm waiting patiently for my next AF so I can see if my FSH has gone down (21 last time up from 9 in just a month) although I'm not feeling too confident about it. It's the anniversary of my ectopic this weekend so feeling a little blue, can't believe it's been a whole year & I'm still so far away from having a little one  

Kaz xx


----------



## MummyP

Gribble - I'm so sorry    x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

Gribbie - I am so very sorry hon for your news, thinking of you and sending you lots of       

ceci - doing you an AF dance hon      and hope you feel better soon, I was on that horrible primolut its nasty stuff gave me terrible headaches and made me very moody, hope you will feel better when AF turns up, lots of    xx

Kate -     hope you and DH, bump are having a great day x

KDB - yummy ginger crunch sounds lovely.... look after yourself x  

ward - Doing you an AF dance too     really hope your results are all good     .    to you xxx

DWR - hope 2ww goes quick next week         for OTD

AuntieM - good that you got results, sorry they are not what you were hoping for, but great that CRGH now know and can do something and taylor make your TX to sort you.      for your FETxx

Shelly - really hope 2ww goes quick for you and doesnt send you too     , hang in there      for your OTD

lots of     to everyone else

AFM - had my day 3 scan today and lining and ovaries all great, and those horrible cysts have gone    so back on that treatment rollercoaster yet again...  I am doing superovulation dIUI again, start my first injection of gonal-f today, and then inject every other day and then back to clinic on Thursday for day 7 scan to see how my follies and lining are all doing... trying to stay as positive and calm as I possibly can.... 

sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## Gribbie

Thank you everyone for your kindness x

kdb - no, my bloatedness etc has all gone - I guess I was either getting bloating from the drugs or I was one of those few % that get late ohss without bnp.  Ah well...next time   

I hope you are all doing ok x


----------



## Zoelouise

Gosh guys... im waaaay behind    


Just wanted to say to Gribbie not to give up    Your cycle has been very positive along the way and the docs will have learned loads for next time... its a despairing feeling though and my heart goes out to you both   ... so hard....


Wardkal-   


sweetdreams- best of luck hunny


ceci- here comes the AF dance.....   


kdb- youre getting there! Every day is a step closer... glad your app with Dr C was productive   


Lots of love to everyone, im always thinking of you all 


(afm... my sis got engaged! Im going to be a maid of honour!    )


----------



## Shelly_

Gribbie, I’m really sorry for you and DH.    

Wardkal, hope AF is quick to arrive so that you can start tx quickly

Zoelouise – maid of honour will be fantastic. When’s the wedding date? 

DWR, cycle buddy, hang on in there and keep up all your PMA.   

Sweetdreams, hope those follies are growing nice and strong and good luck for the scan on Thursday  

AFM, I’m feeling ok, but 2ww still driving me crazy. Had a lovely weekend away with friends which took my mind off everything.  A little less positive this afternoon, feels like AF is on its way, but OTD is not until Monday week (15d post ET), may test on Saturday if AF does not arrive before….


----------



## AuntieM

*Gribbie* - so sorry for your bfn, I really am. Sending you lots of PMA for the future. CRGH have done such wonderful things with PGD, please dont give up. xx

*Wardkal* -   Hope your AF turns up soon. Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit  - anniversaries are the hardest thing, especially when we are so far away from our dreams, I know how you feel. It would have been my due date a few weeks ago from our first BFP in Oct last yr and I found it very very hard. Its important to focus on the future though if you can - sending you lots of       and a bit of  xxx

*Sweetdreams* - Yay so glad the cysts are gone and you are cycling away. Hope your scan this week goes well. xxx

*Kate* - Happy Birthday to you !!!

*Shelly* -      

*Ceci* - Yay to finishing Primulot - I was also v glad to see the back of that one!! Hope AF turns up soon, mine came 3 days after stopping but did take 7 days last time.

*kdb* - sounds like things are progressing well for you - hope you manage to persuade yor GP to do the Factor V Leiden test, yours is quite good at those kind of things if I recall? Mine wont bend the rules for anyone!!

*DWR* -  I remember the post ET boredom!! Have you tried Come Dine with me?! Have lovely time with your mum. xx

  to everyone. xxx

*AFM* - speaking to Dr A tomorrow about whether I need to have more bloods with the haematologist then hopefully baseline etc on Tuesday


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

I  have been reading everyone's news but have been rubbish at posting lately so here is my big catch up post, 

Gribbie,   i am so sorry it is just the worst feeling getting a BFN and I can't imagine having to jump through the extra hoop of PGD makes it any easier, I really feel for you and your DH- Have you booked a follow up appointment?
Ceci- bee- heres to AF coming quickly- a belated Happy birthday and    that you can use your number one choice of donor- such a good omen I think- Ihave every thing crossed for you this cycle, 

Jenny- I am so pleased the cysts have gone and you are good to go, again absolutely everything is crossed for you, 

Kaz, I hope your FSH last month was a freak peak level and it has dropped back down,   

Shelly and DWR- you are in the hardest bit- keep sane as much as poss- Daytime TV is your friend- the trashier the better! and if you are back in work hope that is a good distraction- really hope it will be BFP's all round soon,

Zoe- enjoy maid of honoring- will it be with bump or after?? Congrats to your sister, 

KDB- look after yourself and enjoy baking- I am in awe as a mainly savoury cook! Are you starting to feel more normal on all the drugs?

Auntie M- It must be stressful finding out all these things but at least it is now before any more treatment and before you risk any of your precious frosties you will be sorted out, I do wonder what would have happened if I'd had tests earlier- and whether the prednisolone I took this time for raised NK activity would have made a difference to my other frozen cycles, I guess you can never know but I'm all for finding out as much about your body as possible! 

Polly and Molly- hope you are both well and bumps are good, 

MummyP- thinking of you and hope you and your family are ok, 

Hi Nicki- hope things good with you

Mrs CC- how are your gorgeous boys?

AFM- thanks for all your birthday wishes, I've had a great weekend, went out for a meal at Trinity in Clapham with my family on fri- so lovely and would really recommend the tasting menu which is such good value for such gorgeous food, and then found out late on fri eve that C was taking me to Brussels for the weekend, 

We went on Eurostar yesterday morning and got back this evening- it was lovely- nice city neither of us had been too and some more yummy meals, only downside was excessive numbers of cobbles which are not a wheelchair users friend! 

Felt strange as finished progesterone support on thursday so had my first drug free weekend in a very long time, It is a good feeling but I think I need to learn to trust my body- IVF process removes  that a bit from you doesn't it. 

Anyway love to all

kate xx


----------



## Lollypop72

Hello girls,

Kate...belated   Sounds like you had a lovely weekend. Well done on the first weekend off the drugs...I'm a bit nervous about winding down myself...
Auntie M...Hope your baseline goes ok tomorrow   

Shelly...the 2WW is the worst part...Kate is right crap telly is the only antidote...the more mindless the better!

Gribbie...How're you doing hon?  

ZL...That's great! when's the wedding?
Jenny...So happy all your horrible cysts have gone on you're on board for tx that's great hon  

Kaz...I know how you are feeling hon, but you've got to try and stay positive...I have got through this cycle by not thinking about it and keeping myself busy with other things...my accupuncturist says the thought creates the emotion (as everyone here has probably heard me say a million times) but it's true...  
Ceci...Will do an AF dance for you   The hot flushes aren't any fun not to mention the mood swings  

DWR...Good luck hon!

Kdb...Sound like you had a lovely relaxing weekend...good on you!

Hi to everyone else   

AFM...Spent a crazy day in brighton looking at houses on Saturday. Have put a tentative offer in on one...It's not the perfect house...(someone else beat me to that last week   )...but there's not that much on the market and we have to find somewhere asap...this one is easy, nice house doesn't need any work...could just move in and start getting used to our new life. We'll see. Might just keep looking just in case something better turns up. I feel a bit sad though to sell my flat and it makes me realise what a lovely place it is seeing what else is available.

Veged out yesterday to recover from the manic day out...napped on the sofa and watched old films on tele.

Love

Polly x


----------



## dolphin17

Hi girls

I'm sorry I've been a bit quiet, am back now 

*Gribbie* - I'm really sorry yr tx didn't work this time, I hope the clinic have all the answers you need to get you a positive outcome next time 

*Sweetdreams - *fab news you're back on the rollercoaster hun 

*DWR - *hope you're managing to relax on the 2ww and good luck 

*Auntie M *- hello cycle buddy - what time are you in for your scan tomorrow - I've got mine tomorrow too at 12 

Hi to everyone else, i will aim for more personals next time i promise 

love dolphin xxx


----------



## Gribbie

Thanks everyone x - got a follow up appointment on Wednesday.

Shelly - how are you doing?  Not to   yet I hope!     

AuntieM - hope the meeting with Dr A went well.  Fingers crossed for a good baseline tomorrow so you can get going.   

Kate - glad you have a lovely weekend   

Polly - hope the house hunting is going well


----------



## DWR

Hi Ladies,

Kaz - Keep your chin up, try and focus on the future. Big  

AuntieM - How did your chat go with Dr A? Good luck for scan tomorrow

Dolphin - Good luck tomorrow with your scan

Gribbie - Hope your follow-up goes ok on Wed.

Shelly - Don't let work stress you out, keep your chin up and hope you are feeling better  

Hi to everyone else

AFM - had my progesterone tested today and it is nice and high. So will just carry on with the I/M Gestone injections and keep our fingers crossed. Just feel really tired and don't have much energy.

Love
DWR x


----------



## wardkal

Hi girls

Thanks so much for all your words of support & encouragement following my shameless ‘me’ post yesterday – really appreciate it.

Kate – a belated very Happy Birthday, sounds like DH earned a lot of brownie points organising such a lovely surprise for you!

Sweetdreams – glad to hear your cysts have gone, best of luck for your scan on Thur.

Ceci – yay for finishing the Primulot, hope AF arrives very soon.

Gribbie – how are you? Will be thinking of you for your follow-up on Wed.

ZoeLouise – great news re your sister’s wedding, matron of honour, how exciting!

Shelly & DWR – hope the 2ww isn’t driving you too insane, there’s only so many episodes of Come Dine With Me you can watch before you go completely crazy! I have absolutely everything crossed for your OTDs.

Auntie M – how did it go with Dr A today? I hope you get to have your baseline scan on Thur.

Polly – I love Brighton, great place to raise a family, we have friends living down in Hove. Hope the house-hunting isn’t stressing you out too much.

Dolphin – best of luck for your scan tomorrow, hope it goes well.

KDB – ginger crunch sounds yummy. I love baking, tried the Hummingbird Bakery carrot cake & brownie recipes last week, both delicious & very moreish!

Mummy P – how are you? Hope you’re taking care of yourself. You must feel very relieved to have started feeling the little one’s flutterings.

Nicki – you’re starting your downregging tomorrow, is that right? Good luck!

Redberries & Auntie Betty – hope the time flies til your next scans, not long to go now!

I hope I’ve not missed anyone –   if I did.

Kaz x


----------



## Ceri.

New home this way ladies ------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243204.0


----------

